# Banshee Headbadge Sammelbestellung



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Hier nun der Sammelthread zum Thema um alles übersichtlich zu bündeln.
Wer wieviel bestellen möchte, wie das Badge aussehen soll etc.
Ideen, Vorschläge (auch im Design)...

Und irgendwann hat dann hoffentlich jeder so ein Dingeling an seinem geliebten Rad.




*Vorläufige Bestellmenge (ab sofort verbindlich!):   **93*
*Stichtag 16.05.2017!*

@[S]n4ppel[/S] *= 1x*..........@[S]guenthersen[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]Kharma[/S] *= 2x*..........@[S]bobtailoner[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]21XC12[/S] *= 3x*..........@[S]_Kuschi_[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]MK_79[/S] *= 2x*..........@[S]serotta69[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]Erbse73[/S] *= 2x*..........@[S]BrotherMo[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]Jussi[/S] *= 1x*..........@[S]YoKurt[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]--HANK--[/S] *= 2x*..........@[S]tommi101[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]Caese[/S] *= 1x*..........@[S]Mtb-Joe[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]Freerider1504[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]Fredpat[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]DAKAY[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]warteaufwind[/S] *= 2x *
@[S]Dakeyras[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]AnAx[/S] *= 4x*
@[S]leidermeier[/S] *= 4x*.......... @[S]KILLERBIKER[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]Affekopp[/S] *= 1x*.......... @[S]RoastRider[/S] *= 3x*
@[S]gsg9man[/S] *= 1x*..........@[S]Deville[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]f00f[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]ar_jay[/S] *= 3x*
@[S]san_andreas[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]Felger[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]FastFabi93[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]Masberg[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]svenson69[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]wanderer1219[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]Jan_1968[/S] *= 2x*.......... @[S]Evilposse[/S] *= 3x*
@[S]richif[/S] *= 1x*.......... @[S]feliks[/S] *= 2x*
@[S]tokla4130[/S] *= 1x*.......... @[S]dmr fahrer[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]jammerlappen[/S] *= 2x*..........@[S]saufraz[/S] *= 1x*
@[S]TeutB[/S] *= 2x*..........@[S]everyday26[/S]* = 2x*
@[S]Peeyt[/S] *= 3x*..........[B]@[/B][S]GORErider[/S]* = 2x*
@[S]Rumpelchen[/S] *= 2x*.........@[S]Funghi[/S] *=  1x*
@[S]Osti[/S] = 2x​
*STAND: 17.06.17 / 10:28 Uhr*​

*Daten zum Endgültigen Entwurf:
*
Größe ca 70 mm, siehe Beispiel hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-12#post-14397967

Optik eher in Vintage gehalten, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-2#post-14333402

Das Material läßt gemäß Hersteller ein von-Hand-anpassen an das eigene Steuerrohr zu.​
*Kosten für das Badge exklusive Versand:
*
Nen 10er ​


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich melde Interesse an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leidermeier (1. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch 3 nehmen ;-)


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Folgendes gibt es zu bedenken:
Haben alle Steuerrohre (egal ob Spitti, Darkside etc.) den selben Umfang?
Wie flexibel ist der Badge-Ersteller beim Thema Tapered-Steuerrohre?

Erstmal würde ich gern, vielleicht über @Freerider1504 Kontakt mit dem Herrn aufnehmen und die Umstände klären wollen.
Dann wissen wir, was geht und was nicht, bzw. was der Spaß kostet.
Und DANN würde ich eine Aufstellung eröffnen, wer wieviel bestellt.
Einverstanden?

Hier ein paar Beispiele aus dem Netz:


  

Klick: Und Groß


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2017)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Bzgl Design wäre ich sehr dafür das deckungsgleich mit dem originalen Steuerrohr -  Decals zu machen. Ansonsten wird es für die Besitzer farbiger Rahmen schwierig. (hab keine Lust mit Aceton am Lack zu rubbeln)


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Seh ich ähnlich, wobei wir dann auch unsere Originaldecals vermessen und vergleichen sollten.


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2017)

Das bringt mich gleich zur nächsten Frage :

Ist das Steuerrohr - Decal über die verschiedenen Jahrgänge identisch geblieben?


----------



## DAKAY (1. Februar 2017)

Denke ich wäre auch dabei. 

#headbadgefürsbanshee


----------



## leidermeier (1. Februar 2017)

Das sind die decal vorlagen von banshee fürs 2015er phantom vll helfen die ja weiter


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Hehe... den Schriftzug dann auch als Metallausführung...


----------



## bobtailoner (1. Februar 2017)

Definitiv auch dabei!
Probs für die Initiative !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Richtig geil  So wie auf den Bildern oben finde ich es perfekt! Wenn es dann noch deckungsgleich wäre.... Ein Traum


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich gebe mal zu bedenken, dass ich so oldschool bin, dass ich ein 2007er Pyre fahre. An diesem ist gar kein headbadge dran, lediglich der Teufel unter der Lackschicht und mein Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8 durchgängig, also nichts mit tapered  

Wenn ich die Anfrage bei Facebook stellen soll, gebt mir bitte vor was ich abklären soll. Kosten, Menge (ggf. Kosten für Midnermenge), etc.


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Naja...

-Mindestabnahmemengen
-Möglichkeiten der verschiedenen Umfänge (Tapered, nicht tapered)
-verschiedene Größen möglich? (Rückseite Sattelstütze z.B.)
-Optik (alt, benutzt, neu)
-Dauer der Herstellung
-Zahlungsweise
-Klar, Preis
-was er zu den Bildern oben sagt (so machbar, ganz anders)

sind so meine ersten Ideen.

Also würdest du die Unterhaltung führen?


----------



## Caese (1. Februar 2017)

*hierhier* Interesse!
Das von @Kharma gezeigte Beispiel finde ich schon ziemlich gut


----------



## --HANK-- (1. Februar 2017)

Bin auch dabei und schließe mich an --> so wie auf den Bildern siehts schon richtig gut aus...


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Je nachdem aus welchem Material das Badge dann gefertigt wird, ist das dann unter Umständen kein Thema mit unterschiedlichen Steuerrohren. 
Bei einigen Marken sind die Badges aus einem zähen und biegsamen Material gefertigt und können so optimal angepasst werden. 
Ich bin nur etwas skeptisch bezüglich der Größe. Bei meinem Prime ist das aufgeklebte Bande recht groß. Grob gemessen sind das bei mir 9 cm in der Höhe und 8 cm Breite. Das ist sicher nicht bei jedem gleich groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei, würde 1 oder 2 Stück nehmen.


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

@maniac66 
Das meine ich ja, dass wir da mal unsere Frontdecals ausmessen sollten...


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> @maniac66
> Das meine ich ja, dass wir da mal unsere Frontdecals ausmessen sollten...


Das Decals auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohres ist identisch mit dem Logo aus dem Stickerset, welches bei mir im Lieferumfang dabei war. Eventuell mal den Keith über FB anschreiben..? Er hat mir auch schon die eine oder andere Frage beantwortet.


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> @maniac66
> Das meine ich ja, dass wir da mal unsere Frontdecals ausmessen sollten...



Bin ich auch dafür, dabei am besten Modell, Modelljahr und Rahmengröße (unterschiedliche Steuerrohrlänge) angeben.

Ich habe gerade mal an meinem Rune (2015, L, 125er Steuerrohr) nachgemessen. Sind ziemlich genau 87 mm (Höhe) x 92 mm (Breite, über den Umfang gemessen).


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Ich werde das dann heute Abend im Eingangspost zusammenfassen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2017)

Ja ich würde die Anfrage machen, wenn wir alle notwendigen Inofs zusammengetragen haben.


----------



## Jussi (1. Februar 2017)

dabei dabei !


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2017)

Spitfire 2017 L,  115mm Steuerrohr.  67mm hoch, 69mm breit. 

Ich schätze mal bei Rune und Prime ist es aufgrund der dickeren Rohrsätze größer. 

Theoretisch sollten dann Spitty und Phantom diesselbe Größe haben. 

Kann das wer bestätigen?

EDIT: Steuerrohr ist bei allen Größen gleich lang (zumindest bei den 2017ern)


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Je nachdem aus welchem Material das Badge dann gefertigt wird, ist das dann unter Umständen kein Thema mit unterschiedlichen Steuerrohren.
> Bei einigen Marken sind die Badges aus einem zähen und biegsamen Material gefertigt und können so optimal angepasst werden.
> Ich bin nur etwas skeptisch bezüglich der Größe. Bei meinem Prime ist das aufgeklebte Bande recht groß. Grob gemessen sind das bei mir 9 cm in der Höhe und 8 cm Breite. Das ist sicher nicht bei jedem gleich groß



Miss mal bitte nochmal nach, da die meisten eher breite als hohe Badges haben.
Baujahr, Steuerrohrhöhe, Rahmengröße wären noch cool.


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Miss mal biite nochmal nach, da die neisten eher breite als hohe Badges haben.
> Baujahr, Steuerrohrhöhe, Rahmengröße wären noch cool.


Ich habe noch einmal genauer nachgemessen. Bei meinem 2016 Prime in Größe L mit 125 mm Steuerrohr ist das Headbeadge 87 mm hoch x 92 mm breit. 
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass mir das schon echt zu groß ist. Die Größe des Badges auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohres gefällt mir da mit den Dimensionen: 58 mm hoch x 55 mm breit viel besser!
Im Web habe ich dazu auch einiges gefunden. Bei vielen älteren Banshee Modellen (2008 und 2009) war das Headbadge anscheinend ein Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (1. Februar 2017)

Würde ich unterschrieben- die Sitzrohrgröße sieht so nochmal eleganter/stimmiger aus.


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Würde ich unterschrieben- die Sitzrohrgröße sieht so nochmal eleganter/stimmiger aus.


Ist mir in der original Größe echt zu mächtig. Das neue sollte m.M.n zentriert auf dem Steuerrohr sitzen. Das schaut für meinen Geschmack gefälliger aus.
Mir ist dabei schon klar, dass das die Sache nicht leichter macht


----------



## bobtailoner (1. Februar 2017)

Das Original ist tatsächlich sehr mächtig.
Eine Nummer kleiner würde es edler wirken


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Februar 2017)

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder oben sehe denke ich das auch. Muss das Original halt weichen


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Februar 2017)

Ja, wird wahrscheinlich zu groß.

Mist; eigentlich find ich die Idee gut, hab aber Skrupel mit Aceton auf den Lack loszugehen.
Bei Raw ist es einfacher. Bei Stealth sieht es dann vermutlich auch nicht so dolle aus wenn an den Seiten das polierte Logo übersteht...


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Februar 2017)

Also ich nehme auch zwei Stück. Finde das original Logo ist perfekt für's Steuerrohr. Die alten Badges sind ja schon schick, aber das Material und die Farben wirken etwas billig. So ein Used-Look is da schon viel geiler. Sieht auch einfach wertiger aus. Sowas kommt irgendwie auch cool. Also natürlich meine ich nur das Metall und die Farben. Das Banshee Logo in dem Stil würde sicher schick aussehen. Oder was meint ihr?





Ist quasi umgekehrt wie bei den original Badges. Die Vertiefungen sind hier schwarz und die Erhöhungen sind Metall. Bei den original Badges von damals war's umgekehrt.


----------



## DAKAY (1. Februar 2017)

^schaut gut aus, ich fände auch interessant wie es ausschaut wenn die silbernen Teile schwarz und die schwarzen silbern wären. Quasi ein Negativ zum obigen Original

#runetheworld


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ja, wird wahrscheinlich zu groß.
> 
> Mist; eigentlich find ich die Idee gut, hab aber Skrupel mit Aceton auf den Lack loszugehen.
> Bei Raw ist es einfacher. Bei Stealth sieht es dann vermutlich auch nicht so dolle aus wenn an den Seiten das polierte Logo übersteht...


Das ist auch mein Gedanke dabei! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie die original Decals am besten zu entfernen sind, _*ohne *_den darunter befindlichen Lack gleich mit zu entfernen  Hat damit hier schon jemand Erfahrung oder sogar Tipps? Ich möchte nämlich auch gern den Prime Schriftzug vom Oberrohr weg haben...


----------



## maniac66 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee.... Was haltet ihr denn von einem Headbadge wie bei dem von Santa Cruz, nur halt mit dem original Schriftzug von Banshee..... Meinungen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (1. Februar 2017)

i





Dakeyras schrieb:


> Ja, wird wahrscheinlich zu groß.
> 
> Mist; eigentlich find ich die Idee gut, hab aber Skrupel mit Aceton auf den Lack loszugehen.
> Bei Raw ist es einfacher. Bei Stealth sieht es dann vermutlich auch nicht so dolle aus wenn an den Seiten das polierte Logo übersteht...




Die silbernen Rahmen sind aber mit Klarlack lackiert. Die Decals befinden sich unter dem Lack - hier wird es eher schwer werden.




maniac66 schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Gedanke dabei! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie die original Decals am besten zu entfernen sind, _*ohne *_den darunter befindlichen Lack gleich mit zu entfernen  Hat damit hier schon jemand Erfahrung oder sogar Tipps? Ich möchte nämlich auch gern den Prime Schriftzug vom Oberrohr weg haben...




Kumpel von mir hatte die Logos am Eloxrahmen mit Aceton entfernt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurden die Reste erst milchig und gingen dann ganz weg. Dem Elox hatte es nichts ausgemacht soweit ich weiß. War nur etwas aufwendig.
Ich kann aber noch mal fragen.




Die Machart des Tannenwald finde ich super, gefällt mir besser als das Original.
Eine Alternative wäre noch, dass "B" und den Kreis aus dem Logo zu lassen und nur die Banshee zu machen.

Zu groß sollte es aber nicht werden, da habt ihr schon recht. Kleiner sieht bestimmt feiner aus.


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Idee.... Was haltet ihr denn von einem Headbadge wie bei dem von Santa Cruz, nur halt mit dem original Schriftzug von Banshee..... Meinungen???Anhang anzeigen 570810



Hier hättest du aber auch das Problem, dass das Badge dann recht groß wäre mit "nur" Schrift drauf.

Insgesamt sollte sich jeder Fragen, ob er nicht zu dem einen oder anderen Kompromiss (Größe, Machart etc.) bereit ist, sondern verfleddern wir uns hier bald wieder.
Darum messt erstmal eure Decals aus und gebt uns Material für weitere Nachfragen. Dann kann man peu a peu die anderen Punkte abarbeiten.
Soll ja nicht ausarten wie beim ICB.


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 570759

Ist quasi umgekehrt wie bei den original Badges. Die Vertiefungen sind hier schwarz und die Erhöhungen sind Metall. Bei den original Badges von damals war's umgekehrt.[/QUOTE]

Fin dich (äh, Finde ich) ja auch ziemlich geil!


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Fin dich ja auch ziemlich geil!



Das korrigier mal lieber schnell  

Der Used-Look mit metallener Schrift hat schon was, würde ich auch bevorzugen.


----------



## Dakeyras (2. Februar 2017)

Die Tannenwald Teile sehen klasse aus.


----------



## Kharma (2. Februar 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Das korrigier mal lieber schnell



 Nene, das war schon genauso gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (2. Februar 2017)

Hatte nicht auch irgendwer in der Galerie geschrieben, dass er die Decals bei nem farbigen Rahmen entfernt hat? 
War glaub ich ein gelber Rahmen mit blauen Decals. Die Decals gingen wohl gut runter, aber der Lappen war dann auch leicht gelb... 

Finde den Beitrag am Smartphone leider nicht...


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Februar 2017)

Der Style den Tannenwald da fährt ist super edel.
Bloß keine Santa Cruz Kopie


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Februar 2017)

Wenn es eines fürs Phantom (2014) geben wird , so nehme ich auch eines...
Also das Headbadge aus der Datei von @leidermeier


----------



## Kharma (2. Februar 2017)

Miss bitte mal dein Decal aus. Rahmengröße und Baujahr noch für unsere Info-Sammlung.
Danke


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2017)

Das Banshee Logo hab ich als Vektorgrafik direkt von Banshee. Die eMail-Adresse von headbadge.co.uk hab ich bei Facebook gefunden. -> [email protected] <-  ebenso ne Telefonnummer ->  07721 556904 <- 
Fehlt wohl noch die Vorwahl von UK +44. Wäre ja mal gut wenn wir wissen wieviel Stück wir insgesamt bestellen. Dann könnte man mal fragen für einen Stückpreis zu erfahren. Also das original Logo in dem Design wie die Tannen da fände ich auf jeden Fall geil. Bin aber für alles offen.


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Miss bitte mal dein Decal aus. Rahmengröße und Baujahr noch für unsere Info-Sammlung.
> Danke


Wieso messen? Ist doch im PDF vom leidermeier zu sehen...fahre ein Phantom erster Baureihe in Grösse L


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2017)

Glaube wir müssten uns auf ein Maß einigen. Dass das Steuerrohr bei allen Modellen einen identischen Umfang hat kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Aber gut das ich keinen Plan hab, aber Banshee ne eMail und schnellen Support. 

Edit: Hab mal schnell ne Mail geschrieben. Hat er wieder was zum lachen der Dennis wenn er mein Denglisch liest.  Ich hoffe der weiß was gemeint ist, aber ich denke schon.

Hi,

first of all I want you to know how happy I'am with my two Banshee bikes. Every ride is a pleasure. Some friends and me thinking about ordering some custom headbadges from headbadge.co.uk because the old Banshee headbadge is out of stock. Because we all got different type and size we asked ourselfs the circumference/perimeter(?) of all headtubes is the same? Probably not or ...? Would you please answer our question?

Cheers

...


----------



## Bergmolch (2. Februar 2017)

Ich wäre auch dabei.

Spitfire 2016


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Februar 2017)

Man hier ist ja die Headbadge-Hölle loooos...habe auch etwas gegrübelt.

Die neuen Headbadges unter Klarlack ( also neuere Modelle) sind schon recht gross für meinen Geschmack, das dann als 3D-Teil, wäre nix für mich nur um das Originale zu überdecken.

Die Idee nur das Kreisrunde "B" erhaben im Tannewald-Look zu nehmen ist auch eine schöne Idee.
Speziell für die grösseren neueren Logos bei den Banshees.
Also das "B" und der "Rand" erhaben, Rest schwarz vertieft...könnte auch etwas günstiger in der Anfertigung werden?

Oder wir einigen uns auf einen verträglichen allgemeinen Durchmesser...dann würde ich zur Not das Original am Steuerrohr mit Folie verdecken (oder eine Grafikfolie printen lassen, die das Badge umrandet und so etwas hervorhebt) und danach das neue Logo anbringen.

Aceton und Klarlack entfernen das werde ich mir und dem Rahmen nicht antun.

Ob das jetzt nützliche Hinweise sind die hier weiterhelfen....mal abwarten.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2017)

Ja ne so groß wie die jetzt auf den Rahmen sind können wir die natürlich nicht machen. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab gehen die teilweise sogar über die Schweißnaht. Das hält dann ja auch nicht. Aber viel kleiner würde auch nix aussehen. So von der Diminsion her passt ganz gut glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2017)

Oder doch einen Tick größer wenn ich mir das so von der Seite anschaue. Aber wirklich nur einen Tick.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2017)

Hab dem Headbadge.co.uk Mensch jetzt auch mal ne eMail geschickt. Mal abwarten was er so meint.


----------



## harbourmastah (3. Februar 2017)

Cool! Passt nur leider optisch nicht zu den Rot/Blauen Rahmen mMn wie Ich besitze. Ach gott ist die welt wieder ungerecht und grausam!


----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## MK_79 (3. Februar 2017)

Wenn wir uns auf das Design und Größe geeinigt haben, kann er vielleicht auch Sonderwünsche im Bezug auf die Farbe eingehen.
Der Rohling bleibt dann ja der selbe.

Könnte das jemand mit anfragen?
Ich würde dann einmal "normal" nehmen wenn wir es im used look machen und das gleiche mit Gold oder Altgold.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

Antwort von headbadge.co.uk 

Hello Patrick ,

Thank you for getting in touch. I have done a Banshee badge in the past.

If you wanted a quantity, pattern and mould would be a round £90 and then from £5.75 each for castings after that.

If that sounds OK, let me know if you want me to take it further.

Regards

Geoff





Kann das jd mal schnell übersetzen? Also speziell den Teil "If you wanted a quantity, pattern and mould would be a round £90 and then from £5.75 each for castings after that." Hab gerade kein Bock zu googlen.


----------



## harbourmastah (3. Februar 2017)

Für das herstellen der Form+Muster 90pfund  und 5,75Pfund für jedes weitere badge was daraus entsteht. glaube!?


----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

Aktuell 1 Pfund = 1,16 Euro 

Fänd ich preislich gar nicht schlecht, wenn man den Preis der Urform auf so viele wie möglich umschlägt.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

Macht bei 20 Stück knapp 10 £ es Stück. Das geht locker klar. Ich werde daheim am PC mal sein Badge mit PS bearbeiten und versuche es so wie die Tannenwald Badges aussehen zu lassen. Mal sehen wie das überhaupt bei allen Leuten die interessiert sind ankommt. Und die Antwort von Banshee steht noch aus. Ich frag mal bei headbadge.co.uk ob sein Badge auf alle tapered Steuerrohre von Banshee passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

Fleissig-fleissig.
Danke dafür!


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Februar 2017)

Habe mal 10 Minuten mit CATIA rumgespielt....Lasercutting 3mm Blech (Edelstahl)


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

Nix zu danken. Bin mal gespannt was am Ende dabei rauskommt. Oft springen viele Leute auf der Zielgeraden ab und dann wird's immer teurer für den einzelnen und am Schluss bleibt nur Schall und Rauch. Da kommen wahrscheinlich noch Versandkosten von UK nach Deutschland drauf. Vom Empfänger in Deutschland folgt dann der Versand an jeden einzelnen. Das ist schon mit Aufwand verbunden. Alle Leute müssten in Vorlage treten und darauf vertrauen das der Typ seinen Job macht. Es sei denn er bietet uns PayPal an. Dann wäre die Sache safe. Und ob die Badges auf jedes Steuerrohr passen ist ja auch noch unklar. Falls alles klar geht müssten wir mal ne Liste erstellen mit User-Name und Anzahl. Dann wären wir schonmal ein Stück weiter.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich schick dem Geoff mal de Link vom Thread und frag ihn mal ob die Badges auf jedes Banshee Steuerrohr passen. Vielleicht kann er dazu was sagen.


----------



## maniac66 (3. Februar 2017)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Für das herstellen der Form+Muster 90pfund  und 5,75Pfund für jedes weitere badge was daraus entsteht. glaube!?


Wenn er die (Negativ) Form doch schon hat, kann daraus dann doch direkt die von uns gewünschte Anzahl an Badges gefertigt werden. Die Form wollen wir doch nicht kaufen oder...? Bei dem von ihm genannten Preis von 5,75 Pfund (zzgl. Porto) wäre ich dabei! Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie groß ist das fertige Badge dann?


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Wenn er die (Negativ) Form doch schon hat, kann daraus dann doch direkt die von uns gewünschte Anzahl an Badges gefertigt werden. Die Form wollen wir doch nicht kaufen oder...?


 
Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wusste nur nicht so recht wie ich ihnicht das fragen soll.

Hab jetzt mal wieder ne schnelle Mail auf den Weg gebracht...

Hey Geoff,

thank you for your offer. Sounds good so far. Will the badges fit to any tapered Banshee headtube? We are disscusing here about the badges -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-3#post-14336498 I think if we will get it together it might be a good promo for you. Do you offer PayPal? Some people are interessed in your offer would appriciate that. How much is shipping to Germany?

Best Regards


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Falls alles klar geht müssten wir mal ne Liste erstellen mit User-Name und Anzahl.



Würde ich dann in den ersten Post einbauen?!


----------



## maniac66 (3. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wusste nur nicht so recht wie ich ihnicht das fragen soll.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal wieder ne schnelle Mail auf den Weg gebracht...
> 
> ...


Eine Aussage zur Größe des fertigen Badges und ein Bild davon wären schön


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Eine Aussage zur Größe des fertigen Badges und ein Bild davon wären schön


Das Bild eines Rohling hab ich ja. Ob er noch mehr Bilder hat kann ich fragen. Größe kann ich auch fragen.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Würde ich dann in den ersten Post einbauen?!


Jo das ist ne gute Idee. Mich kannst du mal mit 2 aufschreiben.


----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

Langsam-langsam...
Erst sollte eine gewisse Einigkeit herrschen, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2017)

Hm, ok. Ich hab's nicht eilig. War ne Zustimmung für deinen Vorschlag. Die gewisse Einigkeit ist bei so Aktionen immer das Problem. Wenn aber mal ein Angebot steht sieht man ja wie die Resonanz ist und man kann ggf reagieren. Die Abstimmungsergebnisse zeigen eine Tendenz. Original Logo und used-Look. Waren doch schon ne Hand voll Leute die beim original Logo im Tannenwald-Look Interesse geäußert haben. So ne Liste wäre mal ein Anfang für ein paar Zahlen zu bekommen.


----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

OKay... ich schau, ob ich das die nächsten Abende hinbekomme.


----------



## n4ppel (3. Februar 2017)

Würde mich auch für ein Badge interessieren. Fahre ein 2016 Prime in XL falls das relevant sein sollte.


----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Habe mal 10 Minuten mit CATIA rumgespielt....Lasercutting 3mm Blech (Edelstahl)
> Anhang anzeigen 571223 Anhang anzeigen 571224 Anhang anzeigen 571225 Anhang anzeigen 571226
> Anhang anzeigen 571230



Und? Machst du uns nun welche?


----------



## Kharma (3. Februar 2017)

So, der erste Post wurde aktualisiert.
Kann mal jeder schauen, ob die Anzahl stimmen würde, FALLS es zu einer Bestellung kommen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (3. Februar 2017)

Je nach Preis würde ich evtl. noch ein 2. zum verschenken nehmen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> So, der erste Post wurde aktualisiert.
> Kann mal jeder schauen, ob die Anzahl stimmen würde, FALLS es zu einer Bestellung kommen würde?



Ergänz mich mal bitte noch mit zwei Stück


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Und? Machst du uns nun welche?



Muss mal bei uns im Prototypenbau nachfragen....Laserschneiden können die gut.
Kostet mich für ein Teil nix denke ich mir mal...machen gerne mal was anderes.
Also die Bleche einzeln auslasern und danach müsste man diese dem Steuerrohr entsprechend biegen und aufkleben.

Aber ich nehme hier wenn bestellt wird gerne 2 Stück mit.

Coole Sache dieser Faden hier....bin gespannt auf die Endlösung von Geoff.


----------



## Deville (3. Februar 2017)

Ich würde such zwei Stück nehmen


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2017)

Dann sind wir tatsächlich bei 20 Stück 

@grey Hättest du evtl auch Interesse?

Der Geoff meinte er meldet sich nach dem Wochenende. Bin gespannt was er antwortet.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2017)

Nehme auch 2 Stück !
Geile Idee, Danke.


----------



## f00f (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch zwei Stück nehmen – das Prime ist sicher nicht mein letztes Banshee 

Vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz


----------



## gsg9man (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch eins nehmen, wenn vorher noch ein entgültig Entwurf zu sehen sein wird!


----------



## Affekopp (4. Februar 2017)

Also ich hätte auch starkes Interesse an einem im Tannenwakd RAW Look sofern sich der Preis so entwickelt wie angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (4. Februar 2017)

wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Kharma (4. Februar 2017)

Donnerknispel
Da kommen ja echt ein paar zusammen!

Klar, der eine oder andere wird noch abspringen, alleine schon bei einer endgültigen Entscheidung zum Design (Bin für Tannenwald^^), aber über 30 ist mal eine Ansage.


@Erbse73 klingt aber auch interessant.


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> @Erbse73 klingt aber auch interessant.



Je nachdem ob es überhaupt als Blech umsetzbar wäre....also aus Edelstahl (rostfrei) gelasert und danach umgeformt.
Oder normales Blech mit Rostpatina?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme auch eins.


----------



## svenson69 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich nehm auch zwei


----------



## grey (4. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @grey Hättest du evtl auch Interesse?




thx fürs nachfragen aber kein Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (4. Februar 2017)

Ich bräuchte auch zwei[emoji7]


----------



## tokla4130 (4. Februar 2017)

Hi, ich wäre auch mit 2 Stück dabei! 
Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2017)

Lässt sich das nicht fräsen ?


----------



## Rumpelchen (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch eins nehmen.


----------



## Mtb-Joe (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen und ein Badge nehmen


----------



## tommi101 (4. Februar 2017)

Falls am Ende noch 2 Stk. für die Mindestabnahme fehlen:

Ich nehm`auch 2 Stück!  
Ziemlich coole Aktion


----------



## YoKurt (4. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme auch 1.


----------



## BrotherMo (4. Februar 2017)

Eines für mich.....


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. Februar 2017)

In Abhängigkeit vom Endpreis würde ich auch zwei nehmen!


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme auch eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serotta69 (4. Februar 2017)

ich würde auch eins nehmen.


----------



## Dakeyras (4. Februar 2017)

@Kharma 

Ich wäre mit einem Badge dabei (in der Liste steht 1-2)

Danke [emoji106]


----------



## DAKAY (4. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @Kharma
> 
> Ich wäre mit einem Badge dabei (in der Liste steht 1-2)
> 
> Danke [emoji106]



1-2 bin ich


----------



## Kharma (4. Februar 2017)

Ups. 
Aber ihr seht euch beide auch so ähnlich... 
Kann eure Mutter euch auseinander halten?


----------



## maniac66 (4. Februar 2017)

Allerdings möchte ich das fertige Badge dann vorher gern mal auf einem Bild sehen und die genauen Maße wissen.
Wenn's gefällt bin ich mit einem dabei!


----------



## Evilposse (4. Februar 2017)

Hi!

Würde auch zwei nehmen. 

MfG


----------



## oltafux (4. Februar 2017)

Hi, würde auch eins nehmen.


----------



## Kharma (4. Februar 2017)

Sorry. Ausverkauft.
.
.
.
.
.

Seid auf der Liste.


----------



## Evilposse (4. Februar 2017)

Nice, danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokla4130 (4. Februar 2017)

@Kharma : Auf Seite 4 stehen noch welche die in der Liste noch fehlen! 

Ich zum Beispiel...


----------



## feliks (4. Februar 2017)

Bei mir fehlt auch noch was. Für Prime und Darkside :bier


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2017)

Die Nachfrage ist ja noch größer als ich dachte. Die Antwort von Banshee steht noch aus. Die von Geoff ebenso. Sobald ich ne Antwort hab schreib ich es hier.

@maniac66 Bitte sei mir nicht böse wenn ich das jetzt so sage, aber würde das jeder vom fertigen Produkt abhängig machen und dann bei Nichtgefallen abspringen, wer soll dann die 90 £ für die Form bezahlen. Sorry aber das geht nicht. Das funktioniert so nicht.

Das Badge kostet vermutlich um die 10 € +/- zzgl Versand. Über die Größe können wir uns hier einigen und darüber wie es aussehen soll. Wenn der Plan soweit steht kann jeder für sich entscheiden ob er bestellen möchte oder nicht. Ich versuche auch vorher zu klären ob das Badge an das Steuerrohr aller Modelle/Größen passt oder ob man selbst noch anpassen muss/kann. Ist halt ein "Custom"-Teil und kein Produkt das es überall im Handel gibt. Dessen sollte sich jeder bewusst sein. Wir können gemeinsam versuchen im Rahmen des Möglichen zu planen. Aber bei Bestellung wird es wohl auf Vertrauensbasis per Vorkasse und ohne Rückgaberecht oder sonst was laufen. Wenn das Badge nicht passt oder nicht gefällt hat man im schlimmsten Fall 10 € in den Sand gesetzt. 

Ich wüsste zumindest nicht wie es anders funktionieren soll. Vorschläge oder Anregungen sind gewünscht. Im Grunde ist ja noch nix geklärt. Wer gibt die Bestellung beim Geoff auf und wie läuft das mit der Zahlung und dem Versand? Die Teile kommen aus UK. Der Geoff versendet sicher nicht 30 Pakete nach Deutschland. Es ist sicher auch günstiger wenn alle Badges in einem Paket nach Deutschland gehen und von dort per Einschreiben/Päckchen/Paket weitergeleitet werden. Ich möchte mich nicht selber zum Ritter schlagen. Ich kann das alles schon regeln, aber ich wäre auch nicht traurig wenn's jemand von euch übernehmen würde. Falls ich mich der Sachen annehmen soll werde ich natürlich mein Möglichstes tun damit alle zufrieden sind. Das kostet Zeit und Arbeit und am Ende hab ich auch nur mein Badge das evtl nicht passt oder nicht gefällt. Das wär's mir aber wert und ich würde den worst case auch bestimmt überleben. Alle die das auch so sehen bestellen und Rest eben nicht oder was sagt ihr so dazu?


----------



## MK_79 (5. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage ist ja noch größer als ich dachte. Die Antwort von Banshee steht noch aus. Die von Geoff ebenso. Sobald ich ne Antwort hab schreib ich es hier.
> 
> @maniac66 Bitte sei mir nicht böse wenn ich das jetzt so sage, aber würde das jeder vom fertigen Produkt abhängig machen und dann bei Nichtgefallen abspringen, wer soll dann die 90 £ für die Form bezahlen. Sorry aber das geht nicht. Das funktioniert so nicht.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, wer bestellt muss die Teile auch nehmen sonst macht das keinen Sinn. Würde jeder erst nach dem fertiggestellten Teil entscheiden ob er es nimmt oder nicht, würde der Besteller am Ende auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben.

Danke schon mal für das organisieren!


----------



## dmr fahrer (5. Februar 2017)

Also wäre auch dabei, und würde 2 nehmen.

Falls möglich ein normales und eins in schwarz matt/schwarz glänzend.


----------



## maniac66 (5. Februar 2017)

Ich kann euren Standpunkt gut nachvollziehen, aber "die Katze im Sack" kaufen möchte ich nicht. Danke aber an alle die sich dafür ins Zeug gelegt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (5. Februar 2017)

*Haarerauf*
Ich komm nicht hinter
Wer hätte den mit 40 möglichen Bestellungen gerechnet???
#DieGeisterdieichrief 


Also ICH fände es ja im Rahmen den Arbeitsteilung super, wenn sich jemand "drittes" findet, der dann die Sache mit dem Versand auf sich nimmt.
So wären mehrere an diesem Projekt beteiligt. Aber auch ich wäre als Initiator bereit, die Postsache auf mich zu nehmen. 


Im Übrigen kommen sicherlich in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren vereinzelt immer wieder Leute, die auch ein Badge haben wollen, sprich, wer jetzt eins bestellt und das dann doch nicht mehr haben mag (weil es nicht passt wasauchimmer), der wird das sicherlich auch wieder los.
Zur Not eröffnen wir hier noch eine Tauschbörse (wäre eh eine Idee, auch für Ausfallenden etc.).

Und HÖRT auf zu bestellen *arrrgh*


----------



## Kharma (5. Februar 2017)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich kann euren Standpunkt gut nachvollziehen, aber "die Katze im Sack" kaufen möchte ich nicht. Danke aber an alle die sich dafür ins Zeug gelegt haben


NOCH ist ja nichts spruchreif


----------



## Mtb-Joe (5. Februar 2017)

@Kharma auf Siete 4 sind noch ein Paar leute, die noch nicht in der Liste sind 
(Ab Post #96)
Richtig coole Aktion!


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Februar 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/headbadge-sammelbestellung.789558/

Hier habe ich seinerzeit auch eins genommen, sind echt feine Badges geworden damals.
Banshee wird ebenso ausfallen, wenn jetzt bald die Grösse feststeht dann entscheide ich mich.

2 Stück


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2017)

Bei 40 Stück sind wir beim Stückpreis von 8 £ angekommen. Ich habe Geoff mal informiert das die Stückzahl  (unverbindlich!) aktuell bei 40 Stück liegt. Sieht doch wirklich gut aus bis jetzt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2017)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde,bin aktuell sehr eingebunden mit arbeit und 4 monate altem baby.

@21XC12

Danke für die Organisation 

@Kharma

ich nehme verbindlich 2 badge

Die daten vom pyre,bzw. die Maße reiche ich nach. Rahmen ist L


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2017)

Ich habe das Bild mal ausgedruckt und mit einem Stift die Vertiefungen geschwärzt. Mein Drucker druckt alles ziemlich blass und das Papier ist auch nicht von guter Qualität. Aber vielleicht hilft es ja das man sich das fertige Badge besser vorstellen kann.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2017)

Oder so ...


----------



## Deville (5. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Oder so ...
> Anhang anzeigen 571788



Also so siehts schon verdammt geil aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2017)

@21XC12 

Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saufraz (5. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme auch eins!


----------



## JDEM (5. Februar 2017)

1x dabei


----------



## Jan_1968 (5. Februar 2017)

Ich stehe auf der Liste mit 1x, wollte aber 2x.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2017)

@NoStyle Du Banshee Urgestein hast dich ja noch gar nicht gemeldet. Kein Interesse?

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie locker und unkompliziert die Leute hier im Banshee Forum sind. 

Das einzige was mir noch Sorgen macht ist ob das Badge an alle Modelle und Rahmengrößen passt bzw angepasst werden kann.

@Kharma Wenn du dich um die Sache mit dem Versand und/oder bezahlen kümmern möchtest würde ich das sehr begrüßen. Finde das top das du dich da anbietest.


----------



## Tantebrisco (5. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme ein Stück.


----------



## guenthersen (5. Februar 2017)

Super Sache!
Nehme auch verbindlich eins.


----------



## Kharma (5. Februar 2017)

Leuteeeee... ich mach das nachher wieder richtig.
Hab noch zu tun... das Leben, die Sau, ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Kharma (5. Februar 2017)

Über 50 Stück...theoretisch 

Also wollen wir da mal nicht anfragen, ob der Herr nicht doch bereit ist, die Pakete von sich aus zu versenden und jeder bezahlt für sich selbst? Letztendlich ist es doch auch sein Beruf, seine Einnahmequelle, oder?
Bei so einer hohen Anzahl und der damit verbundenen Geldmenge wird mir da etwas schwummerig, wenn ich mich darum kümmern würde.
Fragen kann man ja mal...
Wobei die Stellenausschreibung für einen dritten Helfer hier im Bunde ja noch nicht ausgelaufen ist.  

Und? Stimmen jetzt alle Namen und Bestellungen oder habe ich wieder jemanden vergessen?


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Februar 2017)

Ansonsten könnte das vielleicht regional gesplittet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warteaufwind (5. Februar 2017)

ich würde auch eins nehmen


----------



## Fredpat (5. Februar 2017)

Wenn das den Rahmen nicht sprengt würde ich auch gerne eines bestellen!


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2017)

Hab den Geoff auch gefragt ob er PayPal anbietet. Der Versand aus UK ist sicher teuer. Bald weiß ich sicher mehr.


----------



## Kharma (5. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte das vielleicht regional gesplittet werden?



Jup, fänd ich auch ganz gut.
Ich will mich ja nicht drücken, aber alle? 
Wenn das so weiter geht sind wir bei 60. Selbst wenn welche Abspringen (was passieren wird) bleibt genug übrig.
Aber erstmal die Antwort, dann das Design sichten und DANN schauen wir wie es weiter geht.


----------



## AnAx (5. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch zwei nehmen, um die Organisation weiter zu verkomplizieren


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Februar 2017)

Ich würde dann Hannover / Norddeutschland machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (6. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht drücken, aber alle?


Wenn er PayPal anbietet würde ich mich auch sicherer fühlen. Dann bräuchte sich niemand Gedanken machen. Wenn einer 60 Sendungen auf den Weg bringen muss ist das schon jede Menge Arbeit. Wenn man das min. durch zwei teilt wäre schon gut.


----------



## --HANK-- (6. Februar 2017)

1 Stück bitte für mich ;-)


----------



## Kharma (6. Februar 2017)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> 1 Stück bitte für mich ;-)



??? DICH habe ich doch schon...


----------



## KILLERBIKER (6. Februar 2017)

Servus, bitte 2 für mich mit einplanen.
Schon mal an die Abwicklung über den Bikemarkt gedacht?


----------



## --HANK-- (6. Februar 2017)

Oh ja stimmt, sorry... Hatte mich ja schon angemeldet


----------



## Kharma (6. Februar 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (6. Februar 2017)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Servus, bitte 2 für mich mit einplanen.
> Schon mal an die Abwicklung über den Bikemarkt gedacht?


Wir betreiben keinen Handel und möchten es für alle so einfach wie möglich halten. Stell dir vor DU würdest das regeln und DU hättest plötzlich 60 Anfragen im Bikemarkt. Da verliert man schnell den Überblick. So mit der Liste im ersten Post ist doch super. Wenn da später alles wichtige drin steht (Stückpreis, Bankverbindung, eMail-Adresse wg PayPal, ...) wäre vermutlich wesentlich einfacher. Ich möchte nicht jede Frage 60 mal beantworten müssen. Nicht böse gemeint, aber das wäre zusätzlicher Mehraufwand.


----------



## RoastRider (6. Februar 2017)

Moin Folks,

erstmal vielen Dank an die Organisatoren. 

Und damit die Form und Porto+Verpackung durch noch mehr Köpfe geht: Ich nehme auch 2.


----------



## Kharma (6. Februar 2017)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh...


----------



## maniac66 (6. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> NOCH ist ja nichts spruchreif


Es fällt mir halt etwas schwer mich zu committen, wenn ich das fertige Produkt nicht in Augenschein nehmen kann. 
Da ich auch noch keine saubere Lösung zum entfernen des unter Lack befindlichen original Badges habe, bin ich erstmal raus was die Bestellung betrifft. 
Trotzdem nochmal Daumen hoch für die bisher erbrachte Vorarbeit! Toller Einsatz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @NoStyle Du Banshee Urgestein hast dich ja noch gar nicht gemeldet. Kein Interesse? ...
> Das einzige was mir noch Sorgen macht ist ob das Badge an alle Modelle und Rahmengrößen passt bzw angepasst werden kann. ...


 Danke - tatsächlich überlege ich noch ... melde mich denn! 

Ich hatte dieses Badge an meinem Banshee Wildcard. War schon ziemlich cool - ein biegsames Stück Metallblech, welches man mit doppelseitigem Kleber gut anbringen konnte. Seinerzeit hatte Banshee allerdings fast durchgehend OnePointFive Steuerrohre. 
Aber: Ich glaube die Rahmengrößen sind kein Problem. Jetzt sind alle Steuerrohre Tapered, nur unterschiedlich lang. Dazu ist es biegsam - und eine organische Form. Wird sicher kein Problem sein das an das Rohr anzupassen!!! Das alte Blech-Badge war ein gutes Stück kleiner als die heutigen Steuerrohr-Decals - da müsste man sich einigen ...


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob wir Einfluß auf die Materialwahl der Badges nehmen können, aber Alu fände ich schon wünschenswert aus o.a. Gründen (Ich meine, dass ich Stahl irgendwo als Material der Wahl aufgeschnappt hatte).


----------



## el Lingo (6. Februar 2017)

Für mich bitte auch eines


----------



## Erbse73 (6. Februar 2017)

Entwurf: 2mm dick, Vertiefungen 1mm (gefraest)?
Frage mal im Musterbau bei uns nach, ob es herstellbar ist.
Also...Herstellung aus Blech (2-3mm) Kontur gelasert und dann gefräst?



Oder 2 Schichten gelasert und danach verklebt, ohne CNC?


Bin auf die Preise und Antworten intern gespannt.


----------



## Affekopp (6. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Also ICH fände es ja im Rahmen den Arbeitsteilung super, wenn sich jemand "drittes" findet, der dann die Sache mit dem Versand auf sich nimmt.
> So wären mehrere an diesem Projekt beteiligt. Aber auch ich wäre als Initiator bereit, die Postsache auf mich zu nehmen.



Ich würde mich anbieten. Aber wie können wir die Aufgaben sinnvoll trennen? 

Melde dich bei Interesse per PN


----------



## Kharma (6. Februar 2017)

@Affekopp 
Aktuell geht das ja noch, so wie es ist. 
Interessant wird dann einfach nur der "Vertrieb"...
Und dann werfen wir unsere Ideen schon zusammen, sage ich mal.


----------



## MK_79 (6. Februar 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Entwurf: 2mm dick, Vertiefungen 1mm (gefraest)?
> Frage mal im Musterbau bei uns nach, ob es herstellbar ist.
> Also...Herstellung aus Blech (2-3mm) Kontur gelasert und dann gefräst?
> Anhang anzeigen 572218
> ...




Auch eine sehr gute Idee! Lass auf jeden Fall hören was da zu machen wäre. Das erste klingt sehr vielversprechend und dazu noch "Made in Germany"  
Wären da evtl. noch irgendwelche Farboptionen machbar?
Wobei mir bei den Kosten schon übles schwant.

Danke auch Dir.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2017)

@Kharma 

Ich kam gestern nach dem Nightride endlich mal zum Messen. 

Banshee Pyre, 2006/2007, Größe L
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8", 140mm Länge 
Badge konisch zulaufend, unten schmal oben breit, jeweils die äußersten Punkte 
Breite unten: 30mm
Breite oben: 66mm
Länge: 76mm


----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2017)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Auch eine sehr gute Idee! Lass auf jeden Fall hören was da zu machen wäre. Das erste klingt sehr vielversprechend und dazu noch "Made in Germany"
> Wären da evtl. noch irgendwelche Farboptionen machbar?
> Wobei mir bei den Kosten schon übles schwant.
> 
> Danke auch Dir.



Nirosta Bleche gelasert > Gefräst 30-40€/St...Made in Germany
Kleben nach dem Biegen.

Bei diesen Mengen gibt es keine günstige Herstellung, aber was ist günstig.

Wir haben Stundensätze von 130,-€ (Lasern) sowie 90,-€ (Fräsen). Für alles müssten Programme geschrieben werden.

Bei einer größeren Menge würde ein Prägewerkzeug der Favorit sein.
In dieser Version nach deinen beschriebenen Arbeitsschritten komme ich auf einen cirka Preis von 50,-€/Stück (bei einer Menge von 50 Stück) bei 10 Stück legen wir ungefähr bei 75,-€/Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. Februar 2017)

Warum Stahl?


----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Warum Stahl?


Warum nicht?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Februar 2017)

Weil Stahl schwerer ist und sich nicht so gut biegen lässt.


----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Weil Stahl schwerer ist und sich nicht so gut biegen lässt.


Schwerer ja, Biegen nein....Stahl hat einen höheren E-Modul...Alu bricht früher beim Biegen.

Werde es aber mal lasern...in Alu ist günstiger/besser in der Anfertigung....Bilder folgen.


Nehme dann nur noch 1 Badge wenn es hier los geht.


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Da bin ich ja wirklich mal gespannt...
Vielleicht entwickelt sich das ja noch ganz anders hier?!


----------



## ar_jay (7. Februar 2017)

ich bekunde auch mal Interesse mit 2-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Februar 2017)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten ...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello Patrick,

The badges will be casting pewter, which is soft and easily curved. They will be cast with a curve already, so should be easy to adjust to different sizes of head tube.

I can take Paypal, ideally Paypal as gift/personal, so no charges. Shipping will depend on the number of badges. Obviously it is cheaper to send a few rather than one.

If you would like me to go ahead with this, please let me know regards. Also let me know if you have any more questions.

regards

Geoff
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- *Material* ist Guss aus Zinn und biegsam, so dass die Badges an jedes Rohr angepasst werden können.
- *PayPal* möglich. So wie ich das verstehe wahlweise ohne Käuferschutz und somit ohne Gebühren oder mit Käuferschutz und dann werden die Gebühren uns in Rechnung gestellt.
- *Versand* sagt er könnte evtl günstiger sein die Bestellung auf mehrere Pakete aufzuteilen was uns ja entgegenkommen würde.

Klingt doch ganz gut soweit oder? Gibt es Fragen? Ich werde mal fragen wie man die am besten befestigt. Am besten so dass man sie ohne Rückstände wieder entfernen kann.

Langsam wird's ernst. Wer hätte das gedacht?!


----------



## saufraz (7. Februar 2017)

Ich denke bei Versand hat er gemeint, dass das Versenden von mehreren/allen Badges günstiger ist als jedes einzeln oder in mehreren Paketen zu versenden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten ...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hello Patrick,
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch vielversprechend


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Kleben geht super mit doppelseitigen Klebeband.
Habe ich Jahre so mit meinem Badge gemacht und hatte zu tun, als ich es wieder entfernen wollte.
Ging dafür Rückstandslos.

Und ich versteh das auch so, dass er lieber ein großes Paket anstatt vieler kleiner versenden mag.

Sollten wir uns auf eine Regionsverteilung einigen, sollte das aber auch kein Problem werden, oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Kleben geht super mit doppelseitigen Klebeband.
> Habe ich Jahre so mit meinem Badge gemacht und hatte zu tun, als ich es wieder entfernen wollte.
> Ging dafür Rückstandslos.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe es ebenfalls so, dass er gern alle zusammen in 1 Paket versenden möchte. 

Wie soll das mit der Regionenverteilung ablaufen? Ist doch dann noch umständlicher oder?


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Nur ein Gedankengang...

Wir finden drei Personen, die sich dann die Weiterverteilung der Badges teilen, sodass nicht alles auf einen zukommt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich melde mich auch mal als Versandverteiler an. Die Aufteilung nach Regionen halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Besser wäre es wenn die komplette Sendung an eine Person geht und diese dann nochmal auf 3-4 Personen aufgeteilt werden, welche die Badges dann einzeln versenden. 
Viel fairer kann man es denke ich nicht aufteilen.


----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2017)

Liste mit Usern/Stückzahl endgültig festlegen!
Stückzahl bei Geoff in Auftrag geben , evtl. mit einer Anzahlung XXX
Dann Überweisung der User-Beträge an einen zentralen Einkäufer/Besteller. (Kosten Badge plus Porto)

Sollte doch funktionieren....würde erst dann bestellen wenn alle überwiesen haben....

Jeder User bekommt eine PN mit Bankdaten zwecks Bezahlung...im Gegenzug Lieferadresse für Versand.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Februar 2017)

Würde es ähnlich machen wie @Erbse73 sagt, jedoch bei den Kosten 3 Posten beachten, Badge, Versandkosten (Porto) und Verpackung (z.b. gepolsterter Umschlag)


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Joar... klar, geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (7. Februar 2017)

Habe eine Excel_Vorlage Einkaufsliste hier....an wen darf ich diese senden? E-Mail?


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Ruhig Brauner... erstmal noch das Produkt abwarten.


Trotzdem nice.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag für die Abwicklung. Eine Excel Tabelle ist schonmal sehr gut. Ich weiß ja nicht wer nun das Geld sammelt, aber ich fände es aus mehreren Gründen parktisch wenn die klassische Überweisung an zweiter Stelle nach PayPal als Zahlungsmethode kommt. Dann der Zahlungsempfänger das Geld übersichtlicher und von seinen privaten Buchungen mehr isoliert. Da Geoff ja PayPal anbietet wird das gesammelte PayPal Guthaben dann über PayPal weitergeleitet. Dann wäre die Frage zu klären ob wir die Gebühren für den Käuferschutz übernehmen oder uns die Gebühren sparen und keine Sicherheit haben. Bei letzterem würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen. Zumindest nicht wenn ich den Gesamtbetrag weiterleiten würde. An der Stelle frag ich mal wer sich bereit erklärt das Geld zu sammeln? Ich frage auch nochmal genau was es die Lieferung in einem Paket (versichert!?) kosten würde. Dann können wir mal den Gesamtbetrag, also die Badges zzgl Verpackung & Versand ausrechnen und dann ggf. die Gebühren für PayPal, so dass wir mal die Gesamtkosten und somit die Stückkosten errechnen können. Dann kämen noch die Versandkosten für jeden einzelnen hinzu. Da müssten wir uns auch noch einigen ob das Badge dann mit DHL als Paket/Päckchen oder als Warensendung per Einschreiben gesendet werden soll. Ist also noch einiges zu klären. Ich bin ab Samstag ne Woche abwesend. Ich kann zwar ab und zu mal mitlesen, aber viel Zeit zum schreiben werde ich nicht haben. "No friends on powder days" oder wie heißt es so schön.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2017)

Was sollen die Dinger kosten ?
Habe es wohl überlesen, sorry.


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Noch ist nichts festes raus...


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2017)

Versichter Versand bei Warenwert von 10-30€ macht nicht wirklich Sinn, dann lieber als Warensendung - ist auch für den Abwickler einfacher.

Paket versichert 5€, Warensendung 1,90€


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag für die Abwicklung. Eine Excel Tabelle ist schonmal sehr gut. Ich weiß ja nicht wer nun das Geld sammelt, aber ich fände es aus mehreren Gründen parktisch wenn die klassische Überweisung an zweiter Stelle nach PayPal als Zahlungsmethode kommt. Dann der Zahlungsempfänger das Geld übersichtlicher und von seinen privaten Buchungen mehr isoliert. Da Geoff ja PayPal anbietet wird das gesammelte PayPal Guthaben dann über PayPal weitergeleitet. Dann wäre die Frage zu klären ob wir die Gebühren für den Käuferschutz übernehmen oder uns die Gebühren sparen und keine Sicherheit haben. Bei letzterem würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen. Zumindest nicht wenn ich den Gesamtbetrag weiterleiten würde. An der Stelle frag ich mal wer sich bereit erklärt das Geld zu sammeln? Ich frage auch nochmal genau was es die Lieferung in einem Paket (versichert!?) kosten würde. Dann können wir mal den Gesamtbetrag, also die Badges zzgl Verpackung & Versand ausrechnen und dann ggf. die Gebühren für PayPal, so dass wir mal die Gesamtkosten und somit die Stückkosten errechnen können. Dann kämen noch die Versandkosten für jeden einzelnen hinzu. Da müssten wir uns auch noch einigen ob das Badge dann mit DHL als Paket/Päckchen oder als Warensendung per Einschreiben gesendet werden soll. Ist also noch einiges zu klären. Ich bin ab Samstag ne Woche abwesend. Ich kann zwar ab und zu mal mitlesen, aber viel Zeit zum schreiben werde ich nicht haben. "No friends on powder days" oder wie heißt es so schön.



Die Idee mit Paypal und der damit einhergehenden Trennung vom Konto find ich gut.
Ansonsten denke ich auch, dass Warensendung die richtige Versandart ist.
Und bevor jemand (oder ich) HIER schreit zum Geldeinsammeln, lasst uns doch erstmal weiter Ideen sammeln (klappt ja bisher ganz gut, finde ich), das Badge überhaupt mal SEHEN und dann entgültige Entscheidungen treffen.
So kann @21XC12  auch in Ruhe seinen Urlaub genießen.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Februar 2017)

Man könnte es auch einfach so machen das jeder für sich entscheiden darf ob Warensendung oder Paket. Wenn jemand der eigentlich lieber ein Paket möchte ein zermatschtes Badge als Warensendung erhält gibt's ein Drama. Soll einfach jeder wenn er verbindlich bestellt angeben ob er es als Paket oder Warensendung möchte und entsprechend dafür zahlen. <- nur so ein Vorschlag. 

@Kharma Is nett aber ihr braucht auf mich keine Rücksicht zu nehmen. Falls ihr möchtet das ich mich in irgendeiner Form an der Abwicklung beteilige bin ich ab 20. Februar gerne behilflich. Ich habe auch noch keine Rückmeldung von Banshee. Ich hoffe das es Keith & Co nicht bitter aufstößt das wir uns am Logo bedienen um unsere eigenen Badges zu machen. Wenn ich bis morgen keine Antwort hab frag ich mal wieder nach.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was sollen die Dinger kosten ?
> Habe es wohl überlesen, sorry.


~8 £ zzgl Versand (1,90 € Warensendung oder 5,- € Paket?) und wenn wir mit PayPal zahlen wird es entsprechend teurer. Wenn Leute abspringen wird es ebenso teurer. Geoff sagte 90,- £ die Form und 5,75 £ je Badge. Dann kommt der Versand nach Deutschland mit x €/£ hinzu und auf den Gesamtbetrag die übliche PayPal Gebühr  (irgendwas mit 1,9% wenn ich mich recht entsinne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

Nicht vergessen: Die Versandtaschen!
Bei 40~60 Stück kommt da auch was zusammen.


----------



## Kharma (7. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es Keith & Co nicht bitter aufstößt das wir uns am Logo bedienen um unsere eigenen Badges zu machen.


Naja, ich hatte ja vorher über everyday26 anfragen lassen, ob die das machen und da kam ja ein nein bei raus.
Aber gut, da dachten die vielleicht an nur ein paar Badges und nicht an ein paar mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2017)

Wüßte nicht, was der Bernhard dagegen haben sollte genau wie Keith.
Ist doch kostenlose Werbung.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2017)

Hab Antwort von Banshee ....
___________________________________________________
Thanks for you patience on my reply! Getting caught up on emails today.

Glad your loving your Banshees!

The head tubes definitely will have some variation depending on the model/year and size. Some will be wider, some tapered, and some sizes taller then others… I would suggest measuring the head tubes for the bikes you are looking at getting the badges for, and using the smallest one as the guideline. One sized to fit that frame should look equally nice on all of them.

Hope this helps!

Thanks for riding Banshee Bikes!

...
___________________________________________________

Also dann mal viel Spaß beim messen oder wie?!


----------



## Kharma (9. Februar 2017)

Mmh...
Naja, der Vorschlag hält die Sache halt schlicht.
Aber dann kommt wirklich das Problem auf uns zu, dass nicht jeder (mich eingeschlossen) Lust hat, seinem farbigen Rahmen so zu behandeln, dass das alte Banshee-Logo verschwindet.
Mmh...
Wenn das Badge-Material biegsam ist, ist ja zumindest das Tapered/nicht Tapered Thema kein Problem.
Bleibt die Größe...


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich habe grundsätzlich vor den Badge einfach über das alte Logo zu kleben, ohne es vorher abzuschleifen, etc. 

Oder ich mache meinen kompletten Rahmen raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (12. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mmh...
> Naja, der Vorschlag hält die Sache halt schlicht.
> Aber dann kommt wirklich das Problem auf uns zu, dass nicht jeder (mich eingeschlossen) Lust hat, seinem farbigen Rahmen so zu behandeln, dass das alte Banshee-Logo verschwindet.
> Mmh...
> ...




Wenn wir statt dem Banshee Logo den Banshee Schriftzug nehmen - bevor wir gar nichts machen.
Könnte ich mir gut an der Seite des Oberrohrs vorstellen oder ganz klein für den Steuerkopf.
-Nur so als Idee-


----------



## Kharma (12. Februar 2017)

Wir machen ja was... aber 21xc12 ist kurz im Urlaub und wir warten ja noch die Antwort der Mail ab.
ich verschwinde nächste Woche auch ein paar Tage, sodass wohl dann ab den übernächsten Montag Nägel mit KÖpfen gemacht werden können.
Dann werde ich auch anfangen, verbindliche zusagen zu sammeln.


Die Idee ist ansonsten interessant, dürfte aber noch teurer werden und noch spezieller in der Planung.


----------



## Felger (13. Februar 2017)

ich lese schon ne ganze Weile ab und an mit und hätte auch Interesse. Ich hoffe ich übersehe nicht wenn es dann um die verbindliche Bestellungen geht. Evtl könnten wir ja einen Doodle oder so anlegen, damit keiner verloren geht? Wäre evtl auch was für eine Abstimmung?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Februar 2017)

Verstehe das Problem irgendwie nicht. Im Fall der Fälle könnte man ja noch einen Aufkleber machen, der ein Logo verdeckt und auf den das Badge dann geklebt wird.


----------



## MindPatterns (14. Februar 2017)

Da wäre ich dabei. Die silbernen Decals am schwarzen Legend 2016 sind nur aufgeklebt und lösen sich bereits. Von den Maßen her sollte das Steuerrohr gleich mit dem vom Rune sein zumindest von der 125mm Länge her. Den Rest übernehmen Biegekräfte


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2017)

Chromag hat auch schöne Badges




#nicebadge


----------



## Dakeyras (14. Februar 2017)

Sieht klasse aus.  sowas in der Art würde ich auch nehmen. 

Weiß jemand wo man Lackfolien in bestimmten Pantone-Farben herbekommt? Überlege gerade wie ich das Steuerrohr-Decal abklebe. Wird sicher nicht einfach den türkisen Farbton zu treffen. Pantone Code hätte ich, aber ob der auf Folie genauso aussieht....


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2017)

Also ich bin wieder zurück und wenn Kharma Zeit hat können wir mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Antwort steht keine mehr aus. Banshee und headbadge.co.uk haben ja beide geantwortet und die Antworten habe ich ja hier in den Thread kopiert. Eine Sache bei der wir uns noch nicht gemeinsam festgelegt haben war die Größe. Eine Sache die mich auch etwas besorgt ist was passiert wenn Leute die verbindlich zugesagt haben dann doch abspringen und der Stückpreis dadurch steigt und andere schon gezahlt haben. Es wäre wirklich wichtig das jeder der verbindlich bestellt auch zeitnah bezahlt. Und der Versand ist auch noch nicht geregelt. Ich frag mal was es kostet wenn Geoff die Bestellung in einem Paket nach Deutschland liefert. Und dann grübel ich noch über die Versandart und Verpackung. Luftpolstertaschen oder doch Mini Kartons? Der Stefan Huber verschickt seine Geitlager z.B. in ganz kleinen Kartons. Vielleicht könnte der Geoff alle Badges in kleine Kartons packen und die könnten wir dann als Päckchen verschicken? Hier sowas meine ich -> KLICK <-. Schaut euch mal die Fotos auf der Facebook Seite von Geoff an. Sehen echt gut aus seine Badges.


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2017)

Minikartons sind gut, hab damit schon öfter Sachen verschickt - kann man zudem günstig bei Ebay in der benötigten Stückzahl kaufen.
Würde mir die Badges aber im großen Paket zusammen schicken lassen und dann daheim umpacken.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2017)

Hab mal kurz gecheckt ...

50 Maxibriefkartons 160 x 110 x 50 kosten 11,45 € -> Klick <-, also 23 Cent/Stück

Der Versand als Maxibrief bis 1000 g kostet 2,60 € und
falls wir es als Warensendung bis 500 g machen können sogar nur 1,90 €

Was wiegt so ein Badge wohl? Es gibt sogar schon für 0,90 € eine Warensendung bis 50 g. Das könnte bei einem Badge vielleicht gerade so noch gehen, aber bei zwei schon ganz sicher nicht mehr.

Gehen wir lieber mal von 1,90 € aus zzgl. Verpackung von 0,23 € und zzgl. Verbrauchsmaterial (Paketband, Papier, Toner, ...) wäre die Kosten für Versand und Verpackung bei ~ 2,20 €/Sendung. Für den Versand als Einwurfeinschreiben kämen nochmal 2,15 € hinzu, aber dann wäre Hermes Päckchen mit Sendungsverfolgung und Versicherung bis 50 € für 3,89 € wieder günstiger. Also entweder für 2,20 € auf eigenes Risiko oder für 3,89 € versichert!?!

Hier mal noch die Links ...

https://www.myhermes.de/wps/portal/...en/preise/nationaler-versand/hermes-paeckchen

https://www.postofficeshop.de/Briefporto-2017/

Nach dem aktuellen Stand liegt die Bestellmenge (unverbindlich) bei ~65 Stk und das macht einen Stückpreis von 7,14 £, also 8,44 €. Die Versandkosten von UK nach Deutschland sind saftig -> http://www.royalmail.com/price-finder
Rechnet man noch 60 £ Versandkosten mit ein liegt der Stückpreis bei ~ 8 £ +- was umgerechnet einen Stückpreis von 9,46 € macht. Ich muss dem Geoff mal ne Mail schicken und fragen was der Versand von ~ 65 Stück nach Deutschland kostet.

Gehen wir bis ich es genau weiß mal davon aus meine Rechnung geht auf. Dann wären es ungefähr 9,50 € pro Stück zzgl. 2,20 € / 3,89 € Versand.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. Februar 2017)

Bombe! Heißt das, du willst dich kümmern?


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte mich ja schonmal als "Versandhelfer" gemeldet *handheb*

Die Sendung aus UK dann aufteilen auf ~3-4 Leute ?


----------



## Erbse73 (21. Februar 2017)

9,50EUR  Badge plus xxxEUR Versand/Verpackung....dabei.


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Februar 2017)

Respekt für eure Arbeit!
Danke dafür.


----------



## Kharma (21. Februar 2017)

Aloha...
Ich bin da ein wenig pessimistischer und würde eine geringere Zahl erfragen, da bestimmt noch Leute abspringen werden.

An sich ist es einfacher, wenn eine Person das handhabt, da hierbei weniger "Fehlerquellen" entstehen.
Aber ich gebe zu, dass mir etwas die Muffe geht, wenn ich von 65 Personen Geld empfange und die Pakete/Warensendungen auf den Weg schicke...
Ich hätte ja bei meiner anfänglichen Idee auch nie gedacht, dass sich da so viele melden würden. 
Sprich, wie schon einmal erwähnt, bin ich nicht böse, wenn sich jemand dafür bereit erklärt. Sollte sich aber niemand finden, werde ich die Sache auch nicht todlaufen lassen und dann eben in den sauren Apfel beißen.

Nun haben wir ja eine ungefähre Preisbasis an der man sich orientieren kann.
Jetzt fehlt an sich nur noch ein Prototyp zum sehen und anbieten. Außerdem müssen wir uns noch über die Größe einig werden.
Dann geht es an die verbindlichen Zusagen und los rollt der Zug.
Richtich?


----------



## Masberg (21. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hier nun der Sammelthread zum Thema um alles übersichtlich zu bündeln.
> Wer wieviel bestellen möchte, wie das Badge aussehen soll etc.
> Ideen, Vorschläge (auch im Design)...
> 
> ...


Ebenfalls von mir besten Dank fürs kümmern. Habe das hier verfolgt und melde mich nun auch für 2 Stück an. Einer für mein Banshee 2018 und dann in 5 Jahren fürs E-Bike Banshee Bitte mich auf die Liste setzen.


----------



## Felger (22. Februar 2017)

schon mal hier nachgefragt? hat damals super funktioniert!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/metal-head-badge-fuer-last-fastforward.777384/
also zumindest hatte ich nix negatives gehört

es kommen auch immer welche nach, die von der Aktion erst im Nachgang wind bekommen. Also gehen ein paar Reststücke auch später noch weg


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2017)

Was hältst du davon, wenn alle Interessenten im Vorfeld überweisen? Von mir aus auch jetzt. Dann hast du zumindest kein Kostenproblem mehr. Ich würde sagen, dass 15,-€ pro badge pro Person dir in deiner Kalkulation noch ein klein wenig Luft ließen.


----------



## YoKurt (22. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon, wenn alle Interessenten im Vorfeld überweisen? Von mir aus auch jetzt. Dann hast du zumindest kein Kostenproblem mehr. Ich würde sagen, dass 15,-€ pro badge pro Person dir in deiner Kalkulation noch ein klein wenig Luft ließen.


@jammerlappen +1 für den Vorschlag 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. Februar 2017)

Ich würde die genaue Kalkulation abwarten, gebe aber auch gerne nen kleines Trinkgeld für den Aufwand dabei.

1x fürs Prime nehm ich definitiv ab


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Februar 2017)

Finde den Vorschlag auch gut und wäre bereit 15€ zu zahlen. Das "Restgeld" darf der Organisator gern als Aufwandsentschädigung behalten. 

Einen "Prototyp" würde ich aber auch gern sehen...


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem Vorab ist schon ne nette Idee...
Aber bereichern will sich da ja auch keiner. 
Aber ja, wenn alles steht, bin ich sehr für Vorkasse.

Ein bisschen Geduld noch, dann wissen wir mehr, oder @21XC12 ?
Dann haben wir einen Preis, der minimal aufgerundet sicherlich immer noch genug "Trinkgeld" abwirft.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Aloha...
> Ich bin da ein wenig pessimistischer und würde eine geringere Zahl erfragen, da bestimmt noch Leute abspringen werden.
> 
> An sich ist es einfacher, wenn eine Person das handhabt, da hierbei weniger "Fehlerquellen" entstehen.
> ...


 
Das war einfach mal eine Berechnung mit den aktuellen Zahlen. 

Über das Thema Prototyp/Muster hatten wir doch bereits ausführlich geredet. Ich dachte das wäre klar das es keinen Prototyp geben wird, da vorab 90 £ für die Form anfallen.

Zur Größe hat sich noch niemand geäußert. Ich werde heute Abend die Steuerrohre meiner beiden Bikes ausmessen und mal meinem Vorschlag für die Größe machen. Dann ist der Anfang mal gemacht und hoffentlich ziehen dann andere nach damit es mal weiter geht hier. Um eine Größe vorzuschlagen genügt ein Maß. Ich schlage vor wir einigen uns hier auf die Höhe. Die Breite ergibt sich ja automatisch (Dreisatz).

Ich habe es mal gemessen. Bei einer Höhe von 54 mm hat das Logo eine Breite von 56 mm.

Den Vorschlag das die Abwicklung über eine Person läuft finde ich gut. Arbeitsteilung ist zwar grundsätzlich eine gute Sache und der Hilfsbereitschaft einiger hier stehe ich dankend gegenüber, aber es verkompliziert die Abwicklung.

Mein Vorschlag wäre das alle Abnehmer ein paar Cent mehr zahlen, so dass derjenige der die ganze Abwicklung übernimmt auf diese Weise für den Aufwand entschädigt wird und seine Badges von allen anderen bezahlt bekommt. 

Was sagt ihr dazu??? Ich fände das wäre doch das Mindeste, wenn man den ganzen Aufwand bedenkt. Vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen sich in die Lage desjenigen zu versetzen der alles abwickelt.

- Liste führen
- Geld vereinnahmen 
- Bestellung aufgeben
- Verpackungsmaterial ordern
- ~ 65 Pakete verpacken, frankieren und einliefern 
- ...

@Kharma Würdest du das übernehmen wenn der Rest für deine Badges aufkommt? Ich würde dich natürlich weiter unterstützen wo ich kann.


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Februar 2017)

Man sollte den zeitlichen Aufwand nicht unterschätzen. Das wäre mit persönlich mehr als ein paar Cent wert. Hat auch nichts mit bereichern zu tun, sondern einfach einer Wertschätzung der geopferten Freizeit. Über den letztendlichen Betrag kann man ja sprechen, wenn man genauer abschätzen kann wieviel es inkl Versand kosten wird. 

Bzgl. Prototyp: war doof formuliert. Ich meinte eher einen Entwurf...


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das mit dem Prototypen falsch verstanden hatte.
Irgendwie dachte ich, dass der in der Kalkulation drin wäre. 

Ich seh schon, ich habe den Zeitpunkt verpasst, einen Schritt zurückzugehen, als man nach Freiwilligen gesucht hat.
*Theatralischausatme*
Jajaaa, ich werde das dann übernehmen.

Letztendlich habe ich damit ja auch angefangen, also ist es auch nur konsequent das durchzuziehen.

Also an sich will ich jetzt keine Bezahlung haben. Wenn aber der Schwarm sich erkenntlich zeigen möchte, bin ich höflich genug, das anzunehmen.

Gut.
Dann lasst uns das mit der Größe nochmal kurz durch den gemeinschaftlichen Kopf gehen und dann wird ausgerechnet, eingekauft und in Geld gebadet... Muahhahahahahahaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

Weitere Idee...
Der/die Eine oder Andere bestellt mehr als er benötigt, falls noch Interessenten nachtrudeln?
Natürlich sollte der-/diejenige sich zu erkennen geben, damit man weiß, an wen man sich dann zu richten hat.
Ist natürlich ein Risiko.


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal gemessen. Bei einer Höhe von 54 mm hat das Logo eine Breite von 56 mm.


???
Kann es sein, dass du das kleinste Decal von allen hast, wenn ich die bereits vorhandenen Daten vergleiche?
Oder stehe ich schon wieder auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

@Kharma DICKES DANKESCHÖN von meiner Person!!!

Ich habe Geoff nochmal ne Mail geschickt und auch nach einer möglicherweise bereits existierenden Form  gefragt. Hier die Mail ....
_______________________________________

Hey Geoff,

I was one week off. So here my delayed answer. I think we would prefer PayPal and we will pay the the fees. At the moment there is an amount of ~65 badges. How much is shipping to Germany with insurance for the wohle order in one box? You sent me the picture of the Banshee badge you did in the past. What's about the mould you've done for it? Maybe it can be used again? Would you please tell me the size of your Banshee badge (height n width)?

Thanks for your support.

Best Regards

Patrick
--
Diese Nachricht wurde von meinem Android Mobiltelefon mit WEB.DE Mail gesendet.



Geoff Moorhouse <geoff.moorhouse@gmail.com>schrieb:
Hello Patrick,

The badges will be casting pewter, which is soft and easily curved. They will be cast with a curve already, so should be easy to adjust to different sizes of head tube.

I can take Paypal, ideally Paypal as gift/personal, so no charges. Shipping will depend on the number of badges. Obviously it is cheaper to send a few rather than one.

If you would like me to go ahead with this, please let me know regards. Also let me know if you have any more questions.

regards

Geoff
_______________________________________​Und wie gesagt ... Ich helfe dir gerne wenn ich kann. Einfach Meldung machen.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2017)

Also auf meinem Spitty ist das Logo etwa 9x9cm.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> ???
> Kann es sein, dass du das kleinste Decal von allen hast, wenn ich die bereits vorhandenen Daten vergleiche?
> Oder stehe ich schon wieder auf dem Schlauch?


Die Proportionen sind doch immer gleich. Also da ging's bloß um das Größenverhältnis. Hätte auch zB h108 x b112 oder so nehmen können. Oder ich steh auf dem Schlauch!? Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal das ich auf dem Schlauch stehe.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2017)

Kann man nicht bis zu einer Deadline das Geld kassieren und wer danach kommt, kriegt eben keine Headbadge ?


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

Worauf ich mich ja am meisten freue ist, 65 Tracking-IDs zu verwalten 

Paypal als Freund... bei jeden Einzelnen von euch okay, aber als Geschäft und dann ohne Garantien?
Was sagt ihr?
Und er möchte lieber mehrere Päckchen versenden als ein einziges Paket??
Das mit dem anpassen klingt super.

Und @21XC12 ...
Ich bin dir schon sehr dankbar für deinen Schriftverkehr und die Ordnung hier im Thread, also ist alles gut. Du hilfst schon sehr!
Und der Rest hier mit euren Ideen und eurer Mithilfe sowieso.


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man nicht bis zu einer Deadline das Geld kassieren und wer danach kommt, kriegt eben keine Headbadge ?



Klar geht das... ist aber halt sehr absolut. Irgendwann kommt doch immer jemand und sagt: "Hey, wenn ich das gewusst hätte..."
Ist ja auch nur eine Idee. Vielleicht mach ich das auch selber, je nach Endpreis und leg mir noch 5 extra Badges zu.
Entscheide ich, wenn es soweit ist.
Ansonsten baller ich mir mein Spitty mit Badges voll.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2017)

An Freunde/Familie würde ich bei einer Firma nicht akzeptieren. Die paar Euro Gebühr für die Paypalsicherheit können wir ja auch übernehmen, kann man ja vorher ausrechnen.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man nicht bis zu einer Deadline das Geld kassieren und wer danach kommt, kriegt eben keine Headbadge ?


 
Dachte ich mir auch so.

Punkt 1 würde ich Herrn Kharma nicht über Gebühr strapazieren wollen,
Punkt 2 ist das finanzielle Risiko mit 15€ überschaubar,
Punkt 3 wird es eh ein geiles Badge und
Punkt 4 bekäme man eins, was zuviel ist, sicher auch gut wieder los.

Ich seh auch schon, dass mein Sechsender einen auf den Propeller bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

@21XC12 



Kharma schrieb:


> *Vergleichsdaten:*
> Spitfire
> 2016, L, 115mm Steuerrohr, *85mm hoch*, 90mm breit
> 2017, L, 115mm Steuerrohr, *67mm hoch*, 69mm breit
> ...


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen. Ich habe nicht an meinem Bike gemessen. Ich habe das original Logo in einer x-beliebigen Größe gemessen um das Größenverhältnis festzustellen. Dieses Größenverhältnis ändert sich ja nicht. Wächst die Höhe so wächst die Breite im gleichen Verhältnis. Verdoppelt sich die Höhe so verdoppelt sich auch die Breite. Falls also jemand 80mm als Höhe vorschlägt ergibt sich bei gleichbleibendem Größenverhältnis eine Breite von 83mm.

H		   B
54		 56
80		 x

56 x 80  = x
	54

x = 83

Hoffe so ist es nun besser zu verstehen.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas

Den Vorschlag "Deadline" befürworte ich absolut. Anders geht es nicht! Man muss irgendwo einen Strich ziehen.

Und mit PayPal ohne Gebühr meinte @Kharma die Zahlung von uns an ihn. Die Zahlung von ihn an Geoff würde ich auch sagen mit Gebühr und somit Käuferschutz.


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

^^
Wir haben uns schon alle verstanden, irgendwie. Ich war halt überrascht über deine genannte "Höhe". Ich dachte, das wäre bei dir der Fall gewesen.
Zum Thema Paypal... genau.


----------



## Erbse73 (22. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen. Ich habe nicht an meinem Bike gemessen. Ich habe das original Logo in einer x-beliebigen Größe gemessen um das Größenverhältnis festzustellen. Dieses Größenverhältnis ändert sich ja nicht. Wächst die Höhe so wächst die Breite im gleichen Verhältnis. Verdoppelt sich die Höhe so verdoppelt sich auch die Breite. Falls also jemand 80mm als Höhe vorschlägt ergibt sich bei gleichbleibendem Größenverhältnis eine Breite von 83mm.
> 
> H		   B
> 54		 56
> ...



Bin verwirrt.....welche Grösse wird jetzt gewählt beim Badge?
54x56  oder die 80x83???
Die grösseren sind doch bestimmt teurer?
Ist ja fast kreisförmig wenn ungebogen....oder ist es schon vorgeformt?

SOoy für die Zwischenfragen, aber ich dachte ein Bild vom Badge und die Abmessungen wären schon hilfreich.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

Es ist keine Größe festgelegt. Alles ist noch offen.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

Die Badges von Geoff find ich von der Farbgebung auch sehr gelungen. Sind einen Tick dunkler als die Tannenwald.









Was ist den besser? Look 1 oder 2 ?


----------



## Kharma (22. Februar 2017)

Beides geht in die richtige Richtung, finde ich. Tannenwald ist halt'n ticken geiler


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2017)

Was Kharma sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Februar 2017)

Ok dann bleibt es dabei wenn keiner mehr was einzuwenden hat. Mir gefällt das auch sehr gut.


----------



## Caese (22. Februar 2017)

Genau, und man war sich nicht auch sehr einig, dass die badge eher kleiner als größer sein soll? Es müssen sich dann natürlich die mit farbigem decal-badge gedanken machen wie man das alte entfernt / überdeckt...


----------



## JDEM (22. Februar 2017)

Aceton geht bei den alten Rahmen sehr gut ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2017)

Es gibt Neues von Geoff ...

________________________________________________

Hello Patrick,

OK with Paypal if necessary. Shipping for 65 badges would be around £16 with some insurance/tracking.

Attached is the design used, it was 5.5cm wide. There is no mould, it was a “one-off” design.

At the moment I am quite busy, so it may take a few weeks before I could even start on this order. Do you have any timescale in mind?

regards

Geoff
________________________________________________

Also wird's doch günstiger mit dem Versand.  

Und wir haben keine Eile weil er "busy @ the moment" ist ...

Das er PayPal anbietet spricht ja schonmal für ihn.

Ich frag mich gerade ob 5,5 cm im gebogenen Zustand gemessen entlang der Biegung oder einfach in gerader Linie von links nach rechts.


----------



## tommi101 (23. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bild mal ausgedruckt und mit einem Stift die Vertiefungen geschwärzt. Mein Drucker druckt alles ziemlich blass und das Papier ist auch nicht von guter Qualität. Aber vielleicht hilft es ja das man sich das fertige Badge besser vorstellen kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 571787



Erstmal ein fettes Danke für euer Engagement in dieser Sache!!

Ich hab die letzten Seiten jetzt nicht mehr genau verfolgt...bleibt es jetzt eigentlich bei dem o.a. Design?

Falls noch änderbar, würde ich gerne auf 2 Stk. erhöhen


----------



## Kharma (23. Februar 2017)

2 Stück... check.
Spruchreif wird es erst noch und ja, es bleibt beim "used-Design".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnAx (23. Februar 2017)

Erhöhst du bei mir bitte auch auf zwei  

Vielen Dank für euren Einsatz!


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2017)

yup


----------



## --HANK-- (24. Februar 2017)

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke für die Organisation! Top! Und bei mir bitte auch zwei machen ;-) man kann ja nie wissen!


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Februar 2017)

Ich nehme auch 2. Sicher ist sicher.  

Dankeschön, dass du dich darum kümmerst. [emoji106]


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)

Kommt hinten irgendwas drauf ?
Doppelsetitige 3M-Klebefolie oder sowas ?


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2017)

Nach den Bitcoins wurden Badges die neue Währung. 

@san_andreas
Bei meinem alten Badge hatte ich doppelseitiges Klebeband genutzt und das hielt Bombe.

Alter Falter, das werden ja immer mehr statt weniger


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Februar 2017)

Wäre eigentlich eine Option, dass jeder seine Paketmarke dann selber kauft und dir das pdf mailt?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Nach den Bitcoins wurden Badges die neue Währung.
> 
> @san_andreas
> Bei meinem alten Badge hatte ich doppelseitiges Klebeband genutzt und das hielt Bombe.



Hätte ja sein können, dass gleich was fertiges drauf ist.
Selber bappen ist natürlich kein Thema.


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2017)

*Hüstel*
Ich habe keinen Drucker 
Nur auf der Arbeit...


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Februar 2017)

Take my Money!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

Ich würde sagen wenn die Größe steht können wir eine Deadline setzen. Erste Deadline für die Bestellannahme und die zweite für die Zahlung. Wenn die erste Deadline abgelaufen ist ermitteln wir die Kosten pro Badge. Allerdings finde ich den von @jammerlappen vorgeschlagenen Preis von 15 € pro Badge deutlich zu hoch angesetzt.

*NUR MAL EINE RECHNUNG*

Bei einer Abnahmemenge von ~ 70 Stück berechnet sich der Stückpreis wie folgt.

5,75 £ x 70 Stück + 90 £ für die Form = 492,50 £ + 16 £ Versand von UK nach D = 508,50 £ + ~ 11 £ PayPal Gebühr = 519,50 £

Umgerechnet und aufgerundet wären das 617 € und somit pro Stück 8,81 €. Wenn wir also auf 10 € statt auf 15 € pro Badge gehen reicht das Dicke! Der Überschuss/Puffer bzw die Aufwandsentschädigung von 1,19 € auf 70 Stück gerechnet beträgt 83,30 €. 

Dann kommen natürlich noch "einmalig pro Bestellung" die Kosten für den Versand von @Kharma zu uns und für die Verpackung  hinzu.

Sonst wäre die Preisgestaltung unfair, wenn jemand der 1 Stück nimmt 15 € zahlt und jemand der 3 Stück nimmt 45 €. So würde derjenige der 3 Stück nimmt auch 3 mal Versand zahlen obwohl nur einmal Versand anfällt.

Ich schlage also einen *Stückpreis von 10 € pro Badge* vor.

Dann kommen nochmal *4 € für Verpackung und versicherten Versand pro Bestellung* hinzu.

Bitte um Feedback!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Februar 2017)

Finde ich besser, denn ich waar nicht von Mehrfachbestellern ausgegangen. Vielleicht machen wir erst eine Deadline und dann die Berechnung nach Ablauf der Deadline?


Aber ich frage mich, wie das dann mit bummelig 50 Versandmarken laufen soll. Das kann man doch nicht verlangen, dass das jemand händisch in der Post machen soll.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Finde ich besser, denn ich waar nicht von Mehrfachbestellern ausgegangen. Vielleicht machen wir erst eine Deadline und dann die Berechnung nach Ablauf der Deadline?
> 
> 
> Aber ich frage mich, wie das dann mit bummelig 50 Versandmarken laufen soll. Das kann man doch nicht verlangen, dass das jemand händisch in der Post machen soll.


Ja, finde ich gut! ->


21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wenn die Größe steht können wir eine Deadline setzen. Erste Deadline für die Bestellannahme und die zweite für die Zahlung. Wenn die erste Deadline abgelaufen ist ermitteln wir die Kosten pro Badge.


Und die Idee das jeder seine Versandmarke selbst online shoppt und die PDF an @Kharma mailt finde ich eigentlich super. So hätte Kharma viel weniger Stress. Kharma müsste nur einen Weg finden die Paketmarken zu drucken. Die PDFs kann man ja auch auf einem Medium zB USB Stick speichern. Kharma wie können wir dir da unter die Arme greifen? Soll jemand von uns die Versandmarken drucken und dir alle Versandmarken auf dem Postweg zukommen lassen? Was meinst du?


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich habe ja auf der Arbeit 'nen Drucker...
Muss ich dann mal nach dem Feierabend was machen.
Geht aber schon... für euch


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe ja auf der Arbeit 'nen Drucker...
> Muss ich dann mal nach dem Feierabend was machen.
> Geht aber schon... für euch


Das würde dir auch einen Haufen Arbeit ersparen, wenn jeder selbst seinen Paketschein kauft und Name/Anschrift eingibt. Das Geld für die Versandmarke bräuchte man dann auch nicht dir zu schicken sondern nur die Kohle für das Badge. Wenn der Plan für den Ablauf steht bringen wir alle Infos am besten auch kompakt in den ersten Beitrag bevor die Bestellaufnahme los geht.


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2017)

Genauso war das geplant, also mit den kompakten Infos.
Und natürlich bin ich offen für alles, was mir die Sache erleichtert.


----------



## Erbse73 (24. Februar 2017)

Ganz schönes Gewusel mit Vorschlägen hier.....

1.Deadline für Bestellmenge angeben
2. Dann Bezahlung (paypal, Überweisung) der Ware an zentralen Einkäufer.
3. Adresse der Käufer hinterlegen
4. Versand
Preis:
10 EUR/ Badge + 2,60EUR Versand ,
	 s. unten Warenpack Set (schon fankiert)


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ganz schönes Gewusel mit Vorschlägen hier.....
> 
> 1.Deadline für Bestellmenge angeben
> 2. Dann Bezahlung (paypal, Überweisung) der Ware an zentralen Einkäufer.
> ...


Bitte nicht böse sein aber dein Beitrag ist irreführend. Bitte richtig mitlesen oder die bald folgenden Infos im ersten Beitrag auf Seite 1 abwarten. 50 Verpackungen kosten um die 12 Euro (siehe hierzu mein Beitrag S.9).

->



21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz gecheckt ...
> 
> 50 Maxibriefkartons 160 x 110 x 50 kosten 11,45 € -> Klick <-, also 23 Cent/Stück
> 
> ...


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

@Erbse73 könntest du bitte den Link für die vorfrankierten Verpackungen mal hier posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (24. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Erbse73 könntest du bitte den Link für die vorfrankierten Verpackungen mal hier posten?


https://www.efiliale.de/plusbrief-warenpack-warensendung-m-220-ct-50er-set


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

@Erbse73 Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)

Die Leute sollen halt zahlen, was der Organisator verlangt.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

Hm, ich kommuniziere stetig mit Geoff   (headbadge.co.uk) wegen Versandkosten, PayPal und allem Drum und Dran. Ich berichte immer umgehend wenn's was Neues gibt. Ich versuche die Sache mit Kharma gemeinsam so gut es geht zu organisieren. Ich habe habe auf Basis der Anzahl der unverbindlichen Bestellungen und aller vorliegenden Preise/Daten/Zahlen alles hier vorgerechnet. Wenn es Verbesserungsvorschläge oder konstruktive Kritik gibt bitte einfach raus damit. Bin ja auch froh für jede Art von Kritik. Bin mir nicht so sicher ob ihr noch zufrieden damit seid wie ich meinen Job mache!?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)

Natürlich!
Ist doch schon super, dass das jemand für uns alle macht.


----------



## Kharma (24. Februar 2017)

@21XC12 
A.B.S.O.L.U.T!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

Danke das freut mich wirklich zu hören. Dann sind wir ja auf dem richtigen Weg. Hoffe wir bekommen das gut hin.


----------



## Kharma (25. Februar 2017)

#alleswirdgut


----------



## Bener (25. Februar 2017)

...ich habe selber zwar kein Interesse, schau hier aber immer mal wieder vorbei, weil ich die Idee toll finde und gespannt auf die Umsetzung bin!

Bitte weiter machen! Und bitte viele viele Fotos machen!


----------



## Kharma (28. Februar 2017)

Mensch @Bener , jetzt hast du alle hier vergrault.^^

Seltsam still hier...


----------



## Bener (28. Februar 2017)

Tschuldigung...


----------



## Kharma (28. Februar 2017)




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. März 2017)

@Kharma @21XC12 

Ihr macht das super, Preis geht auch völlig klar. Sobald man zahlen kann, meldet euch


----------



## 21XC12 (1. März 2017)

Danke!!

Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit der Größe? Wenn wir uns da einig wären könnten wir doch loslegen. Ich wollte bei mir ja mal die Steuerrohre ausmessen und mal ein Maß für das Badge vorschlagen. Hab es irgendwie vergessen. Ich werde mich heute mal kümmern. Aber ihr anderen könnt ja auch mal das Logo auf Papier drucken und anhalten und dann ein Maß vorschlagen. Das soll ja nicht nur an mein Bike passen. Jetzt hat jeder die Gelegenheit sich zu äußern. Spätere Reklamationen à la "Meins ist zu groß mimimi..." werden mit einen Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag beantwortet.


----------



## DrNature (1. März 2017)

Servus Leuts,
kann man sich noch anschließen?
Wenn ja, dann würd ich auch 1 Headbadge nehmen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2017)

So!! Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die Bilder nützlich sind, aber ich habe es einfach mal versucht.

*Ach ja, das Maß ist die Breite. Gemessen habe ich das rote Logo ohne den weißen Rand.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. März 2017)

The bigger the better


----------



## Deville (3. März 2017)

ich find die 70mm version auch am schönsten


----------



## Erbse73 (3. März 2017)

Ja....70er passt


----------



## Masberg (3. März 2017)

*70*  -> danke für die Visualisierung!!!!


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2017)

70 oder sogar noch GRÖSSER?


----------



## Kharma (3. März 2017)

Erstmal wieder ein fettes DANKESCHÖN an dich, @21XC12 für deine Mühe  
Und ja, the bigger-the better


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2017)

Gerne geschehen 

Kann auch mal noch auf 74 mm gehen, aber zu groß wird es auch schwerer. Vielleicht zu schwer? 

Was soll ich Geoff antworten? Er fragte ja für wann wir bestellen möchten. Hier nochmal seine Nachricht.

____________________________________________________


Hello Patrick,

OK with Paypal if necessary. Shipping for 65 badges would be around £16 with some insurance/tracking.

Attached is the design used, it was 5.5cm wide. There is no mould, it was a “one-off” design.

At the moment I am quite busy, so it may take a few weeks before I could even start on this order. Do you have any timescale in mind?

regards

Geoff


----------



## MK_79 (3. März 2017)

70 finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Dakeyras (3. März 2017)

70er sieht gut aus [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2017)

Ei super dann muss ich nur noch mal kurz bei Geoff fragen ob 70 mm klar geht. Dann können wir verbindliche Bestellungen sammeln. Oder @Kharma ?


----------



## bobtailoner (4. März 2017)

Erstmal wieder ein fettes DANKESCHÖN an dich, @21XC12 für deine Mühe
Und ja, the bigger-the better


----------



## Kharma (4. März 2017)

An sich schon, wobei acht gemeldete Meinungen bei 73 Bestellungen vielleicht noch ein bisschen dünn sind, oder?


----------



## Erbse73 (4. März 2017)

Ja, grosses Lob für euren Einsatz hier.....
Ich würde nun GEOFF die 70mm in Auftrag geben....dann eine festgesetzte Menge bestellen (50-60?)
Fotos vom fertigen Badge hier einstellen > grosser Anreiz zu kaufen, da die Badges sehr gut ausfallen.
Dann wird sich die Verkaufslawine von alleine lostreten....
Vorkaufsrecht für die Leute, die sich hier gemeldet und auch bezahlt haben.
Falls dann noch ein paar Badges übrig bleiben sollten kann man diese ja evtl. an den deutschen Banshee Distrubutor everyday26 abtreten?


----------



## feliks (4. März 2017)

Also mir gefällt die 70mm Ausführung. Meine Räders sind auch schon nervös wegen neuem Schmuck.


----------



## f00f (4. März 2017)

Bin auch für das 70er. Aber vor allem ein ganz fettes Danke an @21XC12 für deinen Einsatz 

Edit: dickes Dankeschön auch an @Kharma für seine Rolle als Geldeintreiber und Versender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLERBIKER (4. März 2017)

70 passt.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. März 2017)

70 mm sehen gut aus.

Aber warum nur 50-60 Stück in Auftrag geben bei 73 Bestellungen ?


----------



## Erbse73 (4. März 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> 70 mm sehen gut aus.
> 
> Aber warum nur 50-60 Stück in Auftrag geben bei 73 Bestellungen ?


War nur ein Vorschlag keine endgültige Stückzahl


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2017)

Danke auch an euch alle! 

@Kharma Ich glaube die Leute die hier regelmäßig mitlesen haben sich einstimmig für 70 mm ausgesprochen. Die Leute die nicht mitlesen haben dann Ihre Chance verpasst. Wenn wir immer die Antwort eines jeden abwarten geht es nicht voran.



21XC12 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat jeder die Gelegenheit sich zu äußern. Spätere Reklamationen à la "Meins ist zu groß mimimi..." werden mit einen Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag beantwortet.


 
Wer diesem Aufruf bis jetzt nicht gefolgt ist der wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht mehr tun.

Wenn die Größe steht können wir alle Infos für die verbinliche Bestellung (Größe, Preis, Deadline Bestellannahme, Deadline Zahlung, Versand, Abwicklung, usw ) im ersten Beitrag - am besten ganz am Anfang des Beitrags - bündeln.

Dann wäre es eine Maßnahme jeden per PN mit Verweis auf den Beitrag aufzufordern seine Bestellung zu bestätigen und zwar verbindlich!!!

Das kann ich übernehmen.

Beim Versand waren wir uns auch noch nicht so ganz einig.

Möglichkeit A: Jeder kauft sich selbst online -> hier <- seine Versandmarke und schickt diese per eMail (Anhang der pdf-Datei) an die eMail-Adresse von @Kharma der sich somit einen Haufen Arbeit gespart hat. Es wäre nur der Betrag für das Badge an @Kharma zu zahlen. An dieser Stelle ein Danke an @jammerlappen für den guten Vorschlag.

ODER

Möglichkeit B: Die Versandkosten werden zusammen mit dem Kaufpreis für das Badge an @Kharma gezahlt und er frankiert und adressiert alle Bestellungen was einen erheblichen Aufwand für @Kharma bedeutet.

Ich persönlich wäre daher für Möglichkeit A um @Kharma etwas zu entlasten.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. März 2017)

Die Art des Versandes sollte dann am besten @Kharma  wählen.
Den meisten Interssenten sollte da der Weg gleich sein und nach Möglichkeit dem "Team" das ganze so leicht wie möglich gemacht werden.
Von mir aus könnt ihr auch nen kleinen Umkostenaufschlag nehmen. Zahle ich gerne!

Da bei mir eingebrochen wurde und ich gerade bikelos bin, hab ich mit allem eh keinen Stress


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2017)

@bobtailoner So eine Scheiße! Ich hoffe auf eine schnelle und ordentliche Regulierung durch die Versicherung.


----------



## JDEM (4. März 2017)

Ich bin für die Lösung mit den eigenen Versandeticketten, in der Summe ist das sonst ziemlich anstrengend die bei DHL zu erstellen.


----------



## MK_79 (4. März 2017)

Ich finde Lösung A auch am besten, @Kharma hat schon genug mit dem Versand zu tun.

Danke auch an @21XC12 für die Kommunikation.

@bobtailoner - das ist ja eine miese Sache! Hoffe es geht sich alles gut aus. Stelle mir die Situation wirklich heftig vor. Alles gute.


Wegen der Größe: Wir sollten einen fixen Termin festlegen und dann auszählen. Sieht derzeit eh nach 70 aus.


----------



## guenthersen (4. März 2017)

70 ist super.
Ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## Caese (4. März 2017)

Ich wäre tendenziell eher für die kleinere Variante - aber 70 mm passen für mich auch. Imho brauchen wir hier auch gar nicht versuchen mehr Masse zu generieren. Wer bist zum Stichtag x auf der Liste ist zahlt und bekommt eine badge. Es ist auch so schon genug Arbeit für die Freiwilligen (vielen Dank dafür!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokla4130 (5. März 2017)

70 ist Top!

Und fettes Danke an @Kharma  und @21XC12 für die ganze Arbeit!!!


----------



## dmr fahrer (5. März 2017)

Auch von mir erstmal ein fettes Danke an alle die soviel Zeit und Energie in dieses Projekt investieren. 

Ich würde auch die 70mm Variante bevorzugen !


----------



## Mtb-Joe (5. März 2017)

Von mir aus 70mm, bitte nicht größer!
Jeder seine eigene Paketmarke geht auch in Ordnung.
Von mir aus kanns losgehen


----------



## Kharma (5. März 2017)

So... N'abend die Herrschaften.
Sorry, haben an diesem Wochenende unsere Overnightersaison eröfnet und somit war ich nicht online.

Erstmal an @bobtailoner mein Mitgefühl für so eine besch&%$§ Situation. Ich hoffe, dass das Versicherungstechnisch problemlos über die Bühne geht.
Dann haben sich ja inzwischen noch ein paar Leute zum Thema 70mm geäußert... schön-schön.
Hast ja auch recht @21XC12 dass man mal irgendwann in die Pötte kommen sollte. 

Desweiteren wäre ich natürlich sehr dafür, das deine Variante A von allen anerkannt wird. Klar, weniger Arbeit für mich, aber auch weniger Spielraum für spätere "Mißverständnisse" sind ein Argument für mich. 

Dann schreibe ich schonmal die Größe in den ersten Post hier ein und würde nochmal alle Interessenten gesammelt anschreiben, wenn wir uns dann nun auf einen Preis verständigen. Somit haben wir alle Eckdaten beisammen und jeden kann nochmal "in Medias res" gehen 

Check?


----------



## jammerlappen (5. März 2017)

Man kann ja die Versandmarke als verbindliche Vorbestellung  nehmen. Wenn du darauf dann nur  noch antworten musst, ist der Arbeitsaufwand für dich wohl am geringsten. Oder?


----------



## atomatom (6. März 2017)

1x für mein Rune bitte  Sehr genial das Teil


----------



## --HANK-- (6. März 2017)

Hi, 
70 mm finde ich auch am besten und die Lösung Variante A bzgl. Versand wird anerkannt 

Danke fürs Organisieren!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Man kann ja die Versandmarke als verbindliche Vorbestellung  nehmen. Wenn du darauf dann nur  noch antworten musst, ist der Arbeitsaufwand für dich wohl am geringsten. Oder?


Einziger Nachteil hierbei wäre, dass die tatsächlichen Kosten pro Badge erst ermittelt und bekannt gegeben werden können "nachdem" man verbindlich bestellt hat. Da wird sich am ursprünglichen Preis der auf Basis der unverbindlichen Bestellungen ermittelt wurde zwar nicht so viel ändern, aber falls unerwartet viele Leute abspringen werden die Badges etwas teurer.

Es ist ein skreis!!!

Mir ist es im Endeffekt egal ob das Badge später evtl €11 oder €12 statt €10 kostet. Falls zB 10 Leute abspringen ändert sich der Preis nur unwesentlich, aber dann sind wir schon bei 10,28 € pro Stück.


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

*So!*​
Eigentlich sollten alle interessierten Besteller*innen eine PN oder eine Einladung zur selbigen von mir bekommen haben, in dem ein von @21XC12 gestalteter Text mit den abschließenden Formalien einzusehen ist.
Lest ihn euch gut durch und entscheidet dann, ob ihr VERBINDLICH bestellen wollt!

Ich nehm im ersten Post jetzt alle Zahlen raus und lass nur die anvisierte Gesamt-anzahl stehen (als Vergleich für später).
Wer bei mir angezahlt hat, erscheint in diesem Post mit der Bestellmenge der Badges.

Nochmal für alle: Einsendeschluß ist Mittwoch, der 15.03.2017.
Danach wird nichts mehr angenommen!
Ist jemand im Urlaub und ihr wisst das, sagt der Person und mir bescheid.

Dann bringen wir die Sache mal ins Rollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (6. März 2017)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit anstelle von Hermes mit DHL zu verschicken?
Hermes ist für mich leider ein no Go.


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Wie das so ist, sind die bei mir die einzigen, denen ich vertraue. 
GLS bombe ich irgendwann mal weg und DHL... naja.

Einfacher wäre es, wenn wir alle nach Schema F vorgehen. Im EINZELFALL findet sich sicherlich eine Lösung.


----------



## feliks (6. März 2017)

Noch ne blöde Frage: magst du die Päckchen alle im Shop abgeben? Oder zu Hause abholen lassen


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Ich habe hier eine Strasse weiter gleich einen kleinen Shop für Hermes und nebenan einen DHL-Laden.
Geht also alles recht bequem von Hand. Zur Not an zwei Tagen oder so.


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. März 2017)

Wie läuft das mit der Bezahlung des Paketscheins ? Wollte gerade auf "Paketschein erstellen" klicken, nun steht da: Die Bezahlung erfolgt in bar 
bei Übergabe der Sendung an Hermes.

Kenne das nur von DHL so, dass man die Marke gleich online bezahlt (PayPal).


----------



## feliks (6. März 2017)

Ich fürchte, ich hab schnell durch geklickt und auch Mist gemacht. 
Gehts auch nochmal für ganz langsame?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (6. März 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit der Bezahlung des Paketscheins ? Wollte gerade auf "Paketschein erstellen" klicken, nun steht da: Die Bezahlung erfolgt in bar
> bei Übergabe der Sendung an Hermes.
> 
> Kenne das nur von DHL so, dass man die Marke gleich online bezahlt (PayPal).


Ne andere Auswahloption als bar im laden hab ich auch nicht gesehen....


----------



## JDEM (6. März 2017)

Glaub das geht nur mit Registrierung


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Öhm... @21XC12 ? Von wem kam die Idee nochmal?


----------



## Dakeyras (6. März 2017)

Und wenn wir die 3,89 dann einfach mit dem Geld für die badges schicken?


----------



## feliks (6. März 2017)

und da hat @Kharma jetzt bestimmt schon 10 emils wegen der Markebekommen..


----------



## Masberg (6. März 2017)

Dhl für 4,99.... das funktioniert wenigstens!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2017)

Tut mir Leid das war dann mein Fehler. Ich wusste nicht das man das nicht online frankieren kann. Hab Hermes vorgeschlagen weil ich dachte das es günstiger ist. Ich habe nun gesehen das DHL das gleiche kostet. Und da geht das mit dem online bezahlen definitiv. Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung! Melde mich morgen. Würde dann vorschlagen wir machen es einfach mit DHL. Ok?

https://www.dhl.de/de/privatkunden/pakete-versenden/deutschlandweit-versenden/paeckchen.html

3,89 € das Päckchen


----------



## DAKAY (7. März 2017)

Da freu ich mich,


----------



## --HANK-- (7. März 2017)

Also DHL, oder? Würde dann jetzt draufklicken...


----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2017)

@Kharma 

Ich würde dir dann eine zweite Mail mit DHL versandmarke schicken. Sorry für die Verwirrung. Da war ich mal wieder zu voreilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Ja war alles meine Schuld. Ich dachte das System bei Hermes funktioniert wie das von DHL und man kann sich online eine Paketmarke erstellen und auch bezahlen. Letzteres geht wohl nur bei DHL.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

@DAKAY
 Glaube ich dir.

@Dakeyras
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Habe ich schon eine Mail von dir?
Bis vorhin hatte ich nur eine Bestellung von @AnAx über 2 Badges.
Sind da jetzt schon Kosten entstanden?

Und den Rest bekommen wir schon hin. Noch ist ja nicht viel passiert.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Nein da sind keine Kosten entstanden. Erst wenn jemand bei Hermes zahlt.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Am besten einfach den Link von DHL per PN direkt hinter schicken mit der Bitte DHL statt Hermes.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2017)

Hm.... Hatte gestern Abend gleich gesendet. Spamfilter?


----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2017)

Ich leite heute Abend einfach die gesendete Mail mit dem richtigen Anhang nochmal weiter. 

Lg
Georg


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Uhrzeit?
Das Problem ist, dass ich hier auf der Arbeit nicht in mein Postfach komme.
IBC geht aber... Prioritäten 
Insofern kann ich erst heute Abend nachschauen.

@AnAx
Ich nehm dich wieder raus und warte dann auf deine neue Mail, ja?


----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2017)

Kein Stress. Ich kann auch erst heute Abend schauen. 

Hatte kurz nachdem du die Adresse gepostet hast die Mail geschrieben.


----------



## AnAx (7. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Bis vorhin hatte ich nur eine Bestellung von @AnAx über 2 Badges.



Nein, keine Kosten bisher.

Schicke dann heute Abend nochmal eine Mail mit DHL-Marke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Puhhh... super


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Kein Stress. Ich kann auch erst heute Abend schauen.
> 
> Hatte kurz nachdem du die Adresse gepostet hast die Mail geschrieben.



Mmh... na check mal bitte nochmal die Schreibweise meine Mail...


----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2017)

Tippfehler denk ich wars nicht. (copypasta)


----------



## jammerlappen (7. März 2017)

mail to => es steckt eine andere Adresse hinter dem Text!


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> mail to => es steckt eine andere Adresse hinter dem Text!


Das ist natürlich sehr schlecht. Vor allem weil man die Nachricht nicht editieren kann. Ich frage einen Moderator.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. März 2017)

Ich habe einfach an beide gesendet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

*Email-Adresse bitte in der Unterhaltung nochmal nachlesen!*

*Versende-Link nur diesen hier nutzen:*
*https://www.dhl.de/de/privatkunden/pakete-versenden/deutschlandweit-versenden/paeckchen.html*


----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

Ich find die Idee ziemlich geil, bin jetzt erst dazugestoßen. Blöde Frage: Was macht ihr mit dem Original-Decal am Rahmen, welches ja größer und unter Klarlack ist? Einfach das Badge drauf kleben?


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Bekundest du damit Interesse? Bestellung läuft nämlich gerade an und geht nur bis zum 15.03.17


----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

Ja, ich bekunde damit Interesse weil ich demnächst einen 2017er Banshee Prime Rahmen bekommen werde...
Aber die Frage hätte ich gern noch beantwortet vorher. Klebt ihr das Badge einfach über das Decal unabhängig von der Größe? Sorry wenn das schon beantwortet, ich hab die letzten 3-4 Seiten überflogen aber nicht alle 14.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander...
Manche werden einfach drüber kleben, manche versuchen das Alte zu entfernen oder vielleicht sogar das Alte mit Folie zu überkleben.

Ich bin Konsument, ich will erstmal nur haben.


----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander...
> Manche werden einfach drüber kleben, manche versuchen das Alte zu entfernen oder vielleicht sogar das Alte mit Folie zu überkleben.
> 
> Ich bin Konsument, ich will erstmal nur haben.


Puh, dann lass ich das erst mal und warte auf Bilder... entfernen geht ja nicht, wenn die Decals unter Lack sind.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Sei kreativ. 

Mach dir das Badge an der Sattelstütze fest...
(durchaus ernst gemeint)


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Du kannst das Steuerrohr mit Folie im gleichen Farbton wie dein Rahmen hat überkleben. Den genauen Farblose Farbton (Pantone) kannst du bei Banshee oder everyday26 nachfragen. Dann gibt es die Möglichkeit das Logo auf eigene Gefahr zu entfernen wenn es nicht unterm Lack ist. Das werde ich wohl bei meinem Spitfire tun. Natürlich kannst du auch das Logo mit dem Badge überkleben wenn es dich nicht weiter stört, dass das Logo hinterm Badge hervorsticht. Über weitere Möglichkeiten habe ich noch nicht gegrübelt. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden welche Lösung er da bevorzugt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2017)

Ich werde wohl die radikalste Lösung anwenden 
Mein Plan sieht vor das komplette Rad raw zu machen, damit erübrigt sich das Entfernen des alten Decals/Badges gänzlich


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2017)

Könnte man nicht die vorhandenen Größen zusammentragen, die die User haben ?

Und dann die Größe wählen, die auf jeden Fall bei allen das Decal darunter abdeckt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2017)

Edith: Die Größen waren doch auf der 1. Seite zusammengetragen


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

@jack_steel

Dann gehst du leer aus! Entweder man investiert die paar Kröten und hat ein Badge egal wie man es später verwendet  (Schlüsselanhänger !?) und ist Teil der Aktion oder man wird nur schwer wieder an ein solches Badge kommen weil der Zug am 15.3. abfährt und wohl so schnell nicht wieder Station macht.

Ein Käufer wird sich für sowas immer finden. Das Geld ist nicht verloren und es ist auch kein Vermögen. Eine Schachtel Zigaretten und ein Bier an der Tankstelle kosten so viel wie ein Badge. Das Bier und die Zigaretten sind schnell konsumiert. Das Badge kann man nicht rauchen. Gut man könnte es versuchen.
 
Nur Spaß!  Vielleicht überlegst du es dir nochmal. Wäre schade wenn du es später bereust, wenn du dir keins bestellt hast.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht die vorhandenen Größen zusammentragen, die die User haben ?
> 
> Und dann die Größe wählen, die auf jeden Fall bei allen das Decal darunter abdeckt ?


Das Badge würde das ganze Steuerrohr "umschließen". Das Logo geht bis zur Schweißnaht. Ich glaube das wäre dann zu groß und das würde auch nicht schön aussehen.


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2017)

Macht, was ihr wollt ! 

Ich nehm' eh zwei !


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Edith: Die Größen waren doch auf der 1. Seite zusammengetragen


Ja, aber bei weitem nicht für alle Modelljahre, Modelle und Rahmengrößen. Die haben wir rausgeholt damit der erste Beitrag überschaubar bleibt. Dort möchten wir für euch nur die wichtigsten Daten sammeln und alles aktuell halten.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Macht, was ihr wollt !
> 
> Ich nehm' eh zwei !


Das ist auch meine Einstellung. Ein Mann ein Wort!


----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @jack_steel
> 
> Dann gehst du leer aus! Entweder man investiert die paar Kröten und hat ein Badge egal wie man es später verwendet  (Schlüsselanhänger !?) und ist Teil der Aktion oder man wird nur schwer wieder an ein solches Badge kommen weil der Zug am 15.3. abfährt und wohl so schnell nicht wieder Station macht.
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nicht den vollen Überblick hier: Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie das Badge alt/neu aussehen wird. Doch nicht farbig wie auf dem Probefoto, oder?
Zweitens bin ich in Österreich d.h. Versandkosten sind schon mal mindestens doppelt so hoch und wahrscheinlich gleich viel wie das Badge selbst. In Kombination mit dem Unwissen wie das dann aussehen wird kommt da grad einfach noch kein Haben-Wollen-Gefühl. Aber ist ja noch ne Woche Zeit!


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Edith: Die Größen waren doch auf der 1. Seite zusammengetragen



Waren aber da schon sehr unterschiedlich.
Und das obwohl wir nur ein paar zusammengesammelt hatten...


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nicht den vollen Überblick hier: Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie das Badge alt/neu aussehen wird. Doch nicht farbig wie auf dem Probefoto, oder?
> Zweitens bin ich in Österreich d.h. Versandkosten sind schon mal mindestens doppelt so hoch und wahrscheinlich gleich viel wie das Badge selbst. In Kombination mit dem Unwissen wie das dann aussehen wird kommt da grad einfach noch kein Haben-Wollen-Gefühl. Aber ist ja noch ne Woche Zeit!



Zur Optik habe ich einen Vergleichslink im ersten Post eingefügt.

Also ich habe mir mal ein Badge aus Amiland kommen lassen und habe das vielfache im Vergleich zu jetzt bezahlt.
Wenn wir hier wirklich bei ca. 10 € landen ist das schon seeehr günstig.
Aber ich will dich gar nicht überreden, denn es ist dein Geld und dein Wohlfühlbereich, wie und wo du es ausgibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

Ok, d.h. es gibt zwei verschiedene Badges? Alt und neu?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2017)

Nein es wird die vintage Optik


----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein es wird die vintage Optik


Wo sieht man den Entwurf?


----------



## Peeyt (7. März 2017)

Auf der ersten Seite


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. März 2017)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Wo sieht man den Entwurf?



Optik eher in Vintage gehalten, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-2#post-14333402


----------



## jack_steel (7. März 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Optik eher in Vintage gehalten, siehe hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-2#post-14333402


Genau das hatte ich mir angesehen - auf gut deutsch: Man weiß nicht genau wie es aussehen wird oder klebt ihr euch "Tannenwald" an eure Steuerrohre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

An alle potentiellen Besteller!! Checkt alle euer Postfach!!!!!! Bitte der neuen Unterhaltung *Korrigierte Infos "Verbindliche Bestellung Banshee Headbadge"* beiwohnen und die alte Unterhaltung *Verbindliche Bestellung Banshee Headbadge* verlassen.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich mir angesehen - auf gut deutsch: Man weiß nicht genau wie es aussehen wird oder klebt ihr euch "Tannenwald" an eure Steuerrohre?


War als freundliche Hilfestellung/Hinweis gedacht. Wenn dir die Hinweise unzureichend sind und dich nicht zufriedenstellen musst du wohl oder übel den ganzen Thread mal lesen.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich mir angesehen - auf gut deutsch: Man weiß nicht genau wie es aussehen wird oder klebt ihr euch "Tannenwald" an eure Steuerrohre?



 Ein biiiiischen Fantasie, junger Padawan


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

Okay... das geht ja hier Ruck-Zuck! 

Mal ein Kompliment an euch alle: Die beste Orga nutzt nichts, wenn ihr nicht mitspielt!!
ALLES bisher lief gesittet und geduldig ab. 
Viele habe dazu beigetragen, gute Ideen zu sammeln und umzusetzen.
Find ick Endgeil
Danke somit an euch!!


Und jetzt bitte im ersten Post überprüfen, ob ich alle berücksichtigt habe, die schon ihre Mails auf den Weg geschickt haben.
Und ob die Anzahl stimmt, da der Eine oder Andere ja doch noch ne Schippe draufgelegt hat.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Danke auch von mir an alle


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

AlterFalterdreiundzwanzigMailsaufeinmal...
Ich bin belieeeeebt! 

Ich weiß jetzt wie ihr heiiiiißt!! 

Ich weiß jetzt wo ihr wooohhhnnnnnt!!!


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte im ersten Post überprüfen, ob ich alle berücksichtigt habe, die schon ihre Mails auf den Weg geschickt haben.
> Und ob die Anzahl stimmt, da der Eine oder Andere ja doch noch ne Schippe draufgelegt hat.



Mail ist gerade raus, Menge im Post 1 stimmt auch


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

@Kharma hat mir gerade berichtet, dass manche in den eMails an ihn den Wunsch geäußert haben statt dem Used-Look (siehe Beispiel Tannenwald) doch den original Look möchten.
*Bitte sowas nicht in den eMails oder den PNs sondern hier diskutieren.*
Sonst muss @Kharma mir ständig Bericht erstatten damit ich weiß was los ist. DANKE!!!


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2017)

UaaahhhStop!!
Missverständnis!
Ich meinte die Umfrage auf Seite 1 vom Thread. Die tendiert gerade wieder eher zum Originallook.
Sorry, dass ich da falsch rüberkam.
: S


----------



## 21XC12 (7. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> UaaahhhStop!!
> Missverständnis!
> Ich meinte die Umfrage auf Seite 1 vom Thread. Die tendiert gerade wieder eher zum Originallook.
> Sorry, dass ich da falsch rüberkam.
> : S


 Macht ja nix. Hinweis: Mehrfachantworten möglich. <- also kann man "Original" und "Used-Look" wählen. So verstehe ich das. Die Mehrheit möchte das Original Logo im Used-Look wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (7. März 2017)

Können wir bitte sowieso alles hier im Thread diskutieren? 

In der Unterhaltung muss doch jetzt eigentlich außer den beiden Organisatoren niemand mehr was posten oder? Mein Postfach quillt über vor mtb-news Benachrichtigungen.


----------



## Erbse73 (7. März 2017)

Ja die Posteingänge nerven mich auch ein wenig.....


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2017)

Danke!!! Hab mich zwar selbst nicht dran gehalten, aber eigentlich steht auch in der Nachricht, "Falls noch etwas unklar ist bitte ich deine Fragen nicht hier sondern im Thread zu stellen." und das eMail-Postfach quillt langsam über. Da reden wir lieber hier weiter.


----------



## jack_steel (8. März 2017)

Dann stell ich mal meine Frage nocheinmal: Wie wird das Ding aussehen? Und kommt mir bitte nicht wieder mit "mehr Phanatasie junger Dingsbums".


----------



## Kharma (8. März 2017)

Großer...
Noch ist das Ding ja nicht hergestellt.
Es wird in der Form aussehen, wie das Original und in der Oberflächenbearbeitung wie das von Tannenwald.
Und diese Aussage ist ohne Gewähr weil:

"Großer...
Noch ist das Ding ja nicht hergestellt."


----------



## jack_steel (8. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Großer...
> Noch ist das Ding ja nicht hergestellt.
> Es wird in der Form aussehen, wie das Original und in der Oberflächenbearbeitung wie das von Tannenwald.


Genau die Info wollte ich gestern eigentlich haben. Danke!


----------



## Kharma (8. März 2017)

De nada.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2017)

@Kharma Vielleicht kannst du bald noch 2 Badges der Bestellung hinzufügen. Der Bernhard hat auch Interesse geäußert was mich außerordentlich gefreut hat. Er meinte er meldet sich dann noch hier im Thread. Der Direktvertrieb wird auch schon sehr, sehr bald online gehen. Ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## Kharma (8. März 2017)

Weiß er um die ganzen Modalitäten?
Letztendlich sehen wir ja am Ende, wieviel es werden, aber ich kann ihn ja in der alten Liste schon mal vormerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> wo stehen wir gerade? #?


Post#1 hier im Thread


----------



## Kharma (9. März 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Wer von den ausstehenden Interessenten sich doch anders entschieden hat, kann mir das gerne via PN mitteilen. 
Außer einem Mega-Anschi&%$ und der sofortigen Kündigung meiner hochgeschätzen Freundschaft werden keine weiteren Maßnahmen getroffen. 
Aber eventuell können wir dadurch schneller zur Tat schreiten.


Muß jetzt ins Betti. Mutti schimpft sonst.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2017)

@n4ppel @Tantebrisco @serotta69 @Bergmolch @Affekopp @el Lingo @Deville @MindPatterns @tokla4130 @everyday26

*Los gebt euch einen Ruck und bestellt!*

Ihr seid die letzten 10 Leute die noch nicht verbindlich bestellt haben. Ich bin auch gerne behilflich wenn es irgendwo Probleme gibt zB mit dem Kauf der Versandmarke.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2017)

Ich würde sagen, Deadline setzen, bis zur verbindlichen Bestellung, andernfalls gehen sie leer aus.


----------



## Kharma (10. März 2017)

Ist doch: *15.03.2017* ist aus die Maus


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2017)

Falls es noch nicht jeder gemerkt hat ...

Wir haben die 10 € Grenze schon lange durchbrochen. Sind jetzt bei 9,35 € angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (10. März 2017)




----------



## Kharma (10. März 2017)

Uuuund wieder 2 Badges mehr, dank @everyday26


----------



## Affekopp (10. März 2017)

Meine Marke geht morgen per Post raus und ist vor 15ten bei euvh


----------



## serotta69 (10. März 2017)

E-Mail ist raus.  Musste mangels paypal erst jemanden finden, der mir den Paketschein kauft.
nehme 2 Stück
und schon mal Danke für die Organisation


----------



## Kharma (10. März 2017)

Top, ihr beiden!


----------



## DAKAY (11. März 2017)

@atomatom u. @21XC12 könntet ihr mal bitte die Dateien mit den Banshee Logos zukommen lassen.
Danke



#DIY
#machamacha
#habdamasoneidee
#vongdankbarkeitherdanke


----------



## svenson69 (11. März 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @atomatom u. @21XC12 könntet ihr mal bitte die Dateien mit den Banshee Logos zukommen lassen.
> Danke
> 
> 
> ...



Mir bitte auch


----------



## n4ppel (11. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @n4ppel @Tantebrisco @serotta69 @Bergmolch @Affekopp @el Lingo @Deville @MindPatterns @tokla4130 @everyday26
> 
> *Los gebt euch einen Ruck und bestellt!*
> 
> Ihr seid die letzten 10 Leute die noch nicht verbindlich bestellt haben. Ich bin auch gerne behilflich wenn es irgendwo Probleme gibt zB mit dem Kauf der Versandmarke.



Nicht so drängeln. ;-) 
Marke ist grade eben via Mail raus


----------



## 21XC12 (11. März 2017)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Nicht so drängeln. ;-)
> Marke ist grade eben via Mail raus


Du hättest es vergessen. Komm geb's zu! 

Ich mach das nur damit's später keine traurigen Gesichter gibt.


----------



## Erbse73 (11. März 2017)

Wann wird es erste Bilder vom Banshee Badge geben?
Gibts schon die Beauftragung bei Mr. Geoff Moorehouse?

Sorry, bin da sehr neugierig.....überlege schon wie ich das Badge anbringen könnte.
Irgendwie muss ich das unterlackierte grössere überkleben, mal schauen was an Folie so alles gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (11. März 2017)

Kennt jemand ne Quelle wo man Lackfolien in verschiedenen Farben (Pantone) ? Stehe dann vor dem selben Problem...


----------



## Kharma (11. März 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Wann wird es erste Bilder vom Banshee Badge geben?
> Gibts schon die Beauftragung bei Mr. Geoff Moorehouse?
> 
> Sorry, bin da sehr neugierig.....überlege schon wie ich das Badge anbringen könnte.
> ...




Erstmal den 15ten abwarten, dann haben wir ja eine entgültige Anzahl. Dann geht die offizielle Bestellung raus.
Und ab da gibt es hoffentlich auch erste Bilder vom Endprodukt.
Ein bisschen Katze-im-Sack-kaufen ist mit dabei 
Bin aber auch hippelig.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. März 2017)

Also ich hab Geoff geschrieben und da kam erstmal keine Antwort. Dann habe ich nochmal geschrieben und gefragt ob er meine Nachricht denn nicht bekommen hat. Darauf hat er geantwortet, dass er im Urlaub ist und sich meldet sobald er zurück ist. Dann können wir bestellen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob er loslegt bevor er das Geld für die Form hat. Wahrscheinlich nicht! Ich denke die 90 Pfund müssen wir ihm erstmal schicken. Da wir ja mit PayPal zahlen und somit Käuferschutz haben könnten wir natürlich auch direkt den ganzen Betrag zahlen, aber vielleicht ist es besser wir zahlen erstmal die Form und ein einziges Badge und bitten Geoff um ein paar Fotos vom fertigen Badge. Vielleicht kann er auch mal drei verschiedene Finishs präsentieren und dann wird abgestimmt. Aber ich denke ein fertiges Badge sehen wir sich nicht vor April. Vielleicht gibt's ja was vom Osterhasen. Aber ich will mich da natürlich nicht festlegen, da ich bis jetzt Null Ahnung habe wie lange Goeff braucht. Lassen wir mal den 15.3. verstreichen und dann sehen wir weiter. Zu Folien kann ich leider nichts sagen, da es mich auch nicht betrifft.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. März 2017)

Edit: Also ... die lfd. Nr. 22 gefällt mir mal garnicht. 

https://www.dhl.de/popweb/gw2/web/popres/P24.0.3.BASE.Now1FAQ.gsp#SONSTIGE





Ich werde bei DHL anrufen und fragen ob es möglich ist die Versandmarken falls nötig nach Ablauf der 30 Tage wieder freizuschalten. Ich rufe direkt nächste Woche an und versuche das Übel bereits im Keim zu ersticken. Es muss doch möglich sein die Gültigkeit beliebig zu verlängern?!

Edit: Da steht was von Aufhebung der Drucksperre. Vielleicht bedeutet das auch nur, dass die Versandmarke nach 30 Tagen nicht mehr gedruckt werden kann. Aber auf jeden Fall ist eine erneute Freigabe möglich, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Wäre also nur ein einziger Anruf. Ich kläre das ab.


----------



## tokla4130 (12. März 2017)

@21XC12  Bestellung kommt auch auf jeden Fall!
War am WE aber erstmal das Spitfire ausführen...
Endlich trockene Trails!
Bestes Wochenende des Jahres bis jetzt 

Edit: Paketmarke per E-mail versendet!


----------



## Deville (14. März 2017)

Paketmarke ist unterwegs


----------



## Kharma (15. März 2017)

ACHTZIG BADGES!!!

Alter Falter. Damit hätte ich ja nicht gerechnet. 

Morgen bin ich ganztägig offline, aber ab Freitag kann es dann in die Vollen gehen, lieber Herr @21XC12


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2017)

Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Geoff. Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich bin voll begeistert! So viele Bestellungen. Danke an alle die bestellt haben. @Kharma und ich geben unser Bestes damit jeder ein schönes Badge erhält. Das wir den  Preis halten konnten verdanken wir euch. Ist ein gutes Gefühl Teil der Banshee Gemeinschaft zu sein!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2017)

@Caese 80 Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (16. März 2017)

81 inzwschen


----------



## Kharma (20. März 2017)

Hier mal als kleines Testbild und zum Zeit überbrücken:



 
Jetzt muss sich nur noch Geoff mal außern


----------



## harbourmastah (21. März 2017)

was kostet das Badge all in denn nun und für welches wurde sich entschieden!??


----------



## Kharma (21. März 2017)

Endpreis wird unter 10 € liegen.
Genaues wird der Geoff hoffentlich bald von sich geben, da wir ja jetzt erst die Anzahl wissen. 
Und es wird die Vintage -Variante.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2017)

Falls Geoff sich bis Ende der Woche nicht meldet hake ich nochmal nach.


----------



## Kharma (23. März 2017)

Ick mal wieder.

Haben wir uns in der Zwischenzeit eigentlich schon auf eine Verpackungs/Versandsart geeinigt?
Sprich, die zuvor verlinkten Verpackungsutensilien sind der Weisheit letzter Spruch?
Dann kauf ich nämlich schon die benötigte Anzahl an Versandpäckchen/-taschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2017)

Kann man die Versandmarken vernünftig anbringen? Wie sind die Maße der Versandmarken (B x L)?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2017)

Gibt nur 100 Stück für 14,45 €. 160x110x50. Selbst 3 Badges passen doch da rein, so das die Verpackung groß genug ist oder? Und größer als 160x110 sind die Versandmarken vermutlich auch nicht. 14,45 € für Verpackungsmaterial ist auch nicht teuer finde ich.


----------



## Kharma (23. März 2017)

Ich messe mal heute Abend. Auf jeden Fall kleiner als DIN A 5


----------



## 21XC12 (27. März 2017)

Zwischenstand zu eurer Information.

*Geoff:*
Hello Patrick,

Thank you for your patience. It is still busy here. I think I could start this job in April. If you are not happy to wait please let me know.

regards

Geoff

*Ich:*
Hi Geoff,

no problem. When exactly in April (beginning, middle, end of the month)? The people still waiting for my answer. And I like to go on with the organisation. I need to know the price for 81 badges with shipping to Germany and payment by PayPal.

You told me 90 £ for the mould and 5,75 £ for each badge. So 555,75 £. Then 15 £ for shipping. So 570,75 £. Then 11,15 £ fee for PayPal (1,9% + 0,30 £). So the total amount we will send to you is 581,90 £. Is that right?

It's important for us to know that to go on and collect money from everybody.

Cheers

Patrick


----------



## Kharma (27. März 2017)

*seufz*
Geduuuuld...


----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2017)

*Geoff:*
Hello Patrick,

I imagine earliest may be end of April.

Set Up cost is around £90 - I need to check if the 7cm width will fit my moulds.

Individual badge cost will be from £5.75, it depends on what finish is required. I would curve to an “average” diameter. The material is soft and can be adjusted easily.

Some people have used “Paypal as gift” with no charges.

I would work to the design I sent you and it would be like the badge shown in the photo.

regards

Geoff

*Ich:*
Hi Geoff,

ok if you can't start before the end of April I think we'll have to go with it.

If the mould would exceed 90 £ or the 7 cm width will not fit your mould please let me know that as soon as possible. All people want know exactly what the badge will look like and how much they have to pay for one piece. So it's very important for me to know that things.

The finish we choosed is the same as the "Tannenwald" badges we spotted on your facebook page. So please tell me exactly what is the price for one badge with this finish.

We prefer to pay the PayPal fee. So no problem with that.

I attached a picture of the logo.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Regards

Patrick


----------



## Kharma (28. März 2017)

Dem ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen


----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2017)

Ich finde damit das er erst Ende April anfangen kann hätte er auch direkt rausrücken können. In seiner letzten Mail hieß es "I think I could start this job in April." und das hört sich mehr nach Anfang April an. Jetzt ist die Rede von "... earliest may be end of April." was sich eher nach Anfang *Mai* April anhört. Ich hab's jetzt nicht eilig, aber wenn er uns jetzt Ende April sagt dann sollte es dann auch spätestens los gehen. Ich muss auch mal fragen wann wir mit der Lieferung rechnen können, wenn er Ende April startet. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dran bleiben.


----------



## Erbse73 (28. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen


Nur das man mit Paypal auch ohne Gebühren bezahlen kann: Geld an Freunde senden-Option....sollten wir machen.
Biegung des Badge auf gemittelten Durchmesser, wäre ok oder?

Bei mir eilt es nicht, lasst ihn mal seine kreative Zeit.


----------



## Kharma (28. März 2017)

Naja, wir hatten uns aber schon vorher geeinigt, dass wir lieber die Gebühren in kauf nehmen und dafür rechtlich abgesichert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. März 2017)

Würde auch lieber mit Gebühren machen, an Freunde senden ist m.M.n. zu unsicher und auf die paar € kommt es nicht an  

P.s. Ich glaube wir werden die Badges frühestens Mai/Juni erhalten, aber ist mir persönlich egal


----------



## 21XC12 (28. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Jetzt ist die Rede von "... earliest may be end of April." was sich eher nach Anfang *Mai* April anhört. Ich hab's jetzt nicht eilig, aber wenn er uns jetzt Ende April sagt dann sollte es dann auch spätestens los gehen. Ich muss auch mal fragen wann wir mit der Lieferung rechnen können, wenn er Ende April startet. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dran bleiben.


Hab mich vertippt, aber den Beitrag korrigiert. Soll natürlich Mai und nicht April heißen. Sonst macht der Satz ja auch keinen Sinn. 

Zu PayPal ... mit Gebühr war letzter Stand der Dinge und bei fast 600 £ und soviel Beteiligten ist das wirklich besser. Dann sind wir alle abgesichert und außerdem kostet es bei soviel Personen so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Kharma (28. März 2017)

Word


----------



## ar_jay (29. März 2017)

ob es jetzt April, Mai oder Juni wird is mir schnuppe - es gibt wichtigeres. nämlich das es wieder schönes Wetter hat und unsere Bikes Auslauf bekommen


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2017)

Das hast du mal schön gesagt! 

Es geht aber voran ...

Hello Patrick,

7cm is just on the limit for me. It seems quite big, but I guess you have done your research.

So, yes £90 for pattern & mould. Castings with antiqued background and lacquer £5.90 each. Plus the postage. I would need to know the average head tube curvature.

End of April is possible.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2017)

Da das Finish 0,15 £ mehr pro Stück kostet sind wir bei 7,34 £ pro Stück. Das sind dann 8,46 € das Stück. Größe geht klar wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Ende April kann er loslegen. Klingt doch gut soweit oder?


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. März 2017)

...ist eigtl. Zoll (k)ein Thema?


----------



## jammerlappen (29. März 2017)

Nur wenn es April 2019 wird


----------



## Kharma (29. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da das Finish 0,15 £ mehr pro Stück kostet sind wir bei 7,34 £ pro Stück. Das sind dann 8,46 € das Stück. Größe geht klar wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Ende April kann er loslegen. Klingt doch gut soweit oder?


Aber anscheinend möchte er den Durchschnittsbiegeradius (geiles Wort^^) wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (29. März 2017)

Biegedurchmesser / gemittelt:  Bei meinem konischen Steuerrohr 115mm lang...
Ca. 58mm


----------



## Kharma (29. März 2017)

Coooooool


----------



## 21XC12 (29. März 2017)

@Erbse73 Danke! Das ist super!! Kann ich das jetzt einfach so an Geoff weiterleiten? Hat er dann alle nötigen Daten?


----------



## Erbse73 (30. März 2017)

Bitte nochmal kontrollieren am realen Bike....könnte noch etwas abweichen


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal kontrollieren am realen Bike....könnte noch etwas abweichen


Ich check das nicht welches Maß genau gemeint ist bzw wo und wie gemessen wird. So oder wie???


----------



## Erbse73 (30. März 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich check das nicht welches Maß genau gemeint ist bzw wo und wie gemessen wird. So oder wie???


Durchmesser in der Mitte vom Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. März 2017)

Ah ok Danke. Ich mess mal bei mir an beiden Bikes.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2017)

Ich habe Geoff jetzt grünes Licht gegeben. Das heißt wir können anfangen @Kharma das Geld zu schicken. Ich würde sagen wir lassen den Preis bei 10 € pro Badge stehen auch wenn wir eigentlich drunter liegen. So haben wir einen kleinen Puffer. Falls niemand etwas einzuwenden hat soll @Kharma seine eMail-Adresse für PayPal mitteilen und dann muss jeder unter Angabe seines IBC-Username das Geld mit der Funktion "Geld an Freunde senden" an @Kharma senden. Dann kann @Kharma das Geld mit Käuferschutz, also mit der Funktion "Waren/Dienstleistungen" an Geoff schicken.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2017)

Schickt ihr per PN noch rum an welche Email Adresse das Geld geht?


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2017)

Das macht @Kharma bestimmt. Es gibt ja auch noch die Unterhaltung wo alle Besteller vertreten sind. Also "Ja!" da kommt noch ne PN.


----------



## Kharma (7. April 2017)

Ahoi...
Wurde ich erwähnt? 

Ähm, in den 10 Euro ist jetzt aber noch nicht die verpackung drin, oder?
Die müßte ich dann ja noch kaufen...

Und ja, meine Paypal-Adresse schreibe ich in den Privaten Chat.
Und im ersten Thread würde ich die eingegangenen Zahlungen vermerlen, damit ihr auch noch mal einen Rücklauf habt.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ahoi...
> Wurde ich erwähnt?
> 
> Ähm, in den 10 Euro ist jetzt aber noch nicht die verpackung drin, oder?
> ...


Mit 10 Euro pro Badge sind auch die Kosten für Verpackungsmaterial locker gedeckt. Wir sind doch unter 9 Euro pro Badge. Also haben wir über 80 Euro für Verpackungsmaterial. Das bei eBay liegt doch irgendwo bei 12 Euro für 50 Stück wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Warte ich checks mal, aber das sollte kein Thema sein. Moment!


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2017)

Überschuss pro Badge ~1,60 € x 81 = ~130 €.

100 Maxibriefkartons kosten 14,45 €.

Maße 160x110x50

Bleibt ein Reserve von ~115 € für alles was kommt. Wenn das nicht reicht weiß ich's auch nicht. 



@Kharma Davon kannst du dein Badge bezahlen. Haben ja bereits alle zugestimmt, dass dir das zusteht.


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2017)

-> Klick


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2017)

Ach ja und noch ne Rolle Paketband für 5 EUR. Puffer schrumpft somit auf 110 EUR.


----------



## Kharma (7. April 2017)

Und was ist mit deinem Badge, Schlingel? Waren AUCH alle dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GORErider (9. April 2017)

servus,
kann man sich noch beteiligen? oder ist die bestellung schon raus?


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2017)

@GORErider Glaub das geht noch. PN!


----------



## Kharma (10. April 2017)

Ahoi... Papa ist wieder sturzfrei zurück von seinem Kurztrip. Ich will jetzt nicht spammen, aber der Deister ist ein saugeiles MTB-Gebiet. Aber dazu schreib ich noch einen kleinen Bericht, für die, die noch nicht da waren. 

BtT...
Wie schon woanders erwähnt, gehen die Zahlungen bei mir schon ein. Wer hier im ersten Thread durchgestrichen wurde, ist dann mit allem durch und muss nur noch nach der offiziellen Bestellung auf sein Badge warten.




GORErider schrieb:


> servus,
> kann man sich noch beteiligen? oder ist die bestellung schon raus?


Hi. Noch ist ja nichts raus... wieviel möchtest du haben? Ich trage dich dann im ersten Thread nach.
Sende mir dann bitte via Mail eine PDF-Paketkarte (Link bekommst du dann in unserer "Privaten Unterhaltung", zu der dich dann @21XC21 einladen wird). Ist die bei mir angekommen, kannst du dann mir via (vorzugt) Paypal 10€ zukommen lassen.

!Wichtig!
Bisher waren alle damit einverstanden, dass 21XC12 und ich jeweils ein Badge durch euch finanziert bekommen, für unsere Arbeit.
Damit solltest du einverstanden sein, da eine Änderung im momentanen Zeitpunkt sehr aufwändig wäre.
Alles okay und verständlich soweit?


----------



## 21XC12 (10. April 2017)

@Kharma Der hat dir schon ne Marke geschickt und schon bezahlt.


----------



## Kharma (10. April 2017)

Marke habe ich inzwischen gesehen. Aber bezahlt? Muss ich nochmnal schauen...


----------



## GORErider (11. April 2017)

Klar sollt Ihr für Eure Mühen belohnt werden! Bin selbstverständlich einverstanden...


----------



## Kharma (11. April 2017)

Dankeschön


----------



## Kharma (14. April 2017)

Tarri-Tarra, die Post war da:




 
Postaussenstelle "Kharma" ist somit eröffnet.


----------



## JDEM (14. April 2017)

Geht dein Paypal auch wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (14. April 2017)

Meins ging immer!


----------



## Kharma (15. April 2017)

11 Leute fehlen noch...


----------



## Funghi (15. April 2017)

Hola,

Wenns noch ginge, wäre ick auch mit dabei!


----------



## Kharma (15. April 2017)

Ja, geht. Aber mach hinne..

Wieviel denn?


----------



## Funghi (17. April 2017)

1 würde ich nehmen


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. April 2017)

Mahlzeit, sorry für die späte Geldanweisung, war länger verhindert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (18. April 2017)

@Kharma 

Mich bitte noch auf der 1. Seite streichen


----------



## Funghi (18. April 2017)

Hola,

@Kharma würd dir gern Geld geben aber bisher kam keene Antwort  Nich dass es dann heisst war zu langsam 

Grüsse


----------



## Peeyt (19. April 2017)

Hab auch noch keine Zahlungsinstruktionen bekommen


----------



## 21XC12 (19. April 2017)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass @Kharma noch keine Zeit hatte. Der wird sich sicher diese Woche noch melden. Einfach noch ein wenig Geduld haben.


----------



## Funghi (19. April 2017)

klaro, nur kein Stress  eh ne top Aktion von euch


----------



## Kharma (21. April 2017)

Sorry Guys!!! Aber ich musste nochmal ein paar Tage in den Deister! ²
Jetzt bin ich aber wieder da und bring das bis heute Abend auf den aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. April 2017)

Brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen,biken hat immer Vorrang ❤


----------



## Kharma (21. April 2017)

Naja, hat ja schon was mit Vertrauen zu tun und der dementsprechenden Verantwortung


----------



## JDEM (22. April 2017)

@Kharma Hol dir vorm Versand am besten sowas noch, falls nicht vorhanden: http://www.ebay.de/itm/DHL-Paketauf...hash=item1c5cb0bb7a:m:mtcINVMjHDYMSBOb9tIWiDQ

Macht das frankieren doch leichter ;-)


----------



## Kharma (22. April 2017)

Ähhhh, ne, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deville (22. April 2017)

@Kharma paypal hat bei mir wiederhohlt nicht funktioniert, ich hab dir den Betrag überwiesen


----------



## Kharma (22. April 2017)

Okidoki...


----------



## Affekopp (24. April 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Du kannst das Steuerrohr mit Folie im gleichen Farbton wie dein Rahmen hat überkleben. Den genauen Farblose kannst du bei Banshee oder everyday26 nachfragen. Dann gibt es die Möglichkeit das Logo auf eigene Gefahr zu entfernen wenn es nicht unterm Lack ist. Das werde ich wohl bei meinem Spitfire tun. Natürlich kannst du auch das Logo mit dem Badge überkleben wenn es dich nicht weiter stört, dass das Logo hinterm Badge hervorsticht. Über weitere Möglichkeiten habe ich noch nicht gegrübelt. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden welche Lösung er da bevorzugt.



... habe mir auch ein Decal bestellt. 

Nun Stolper ich auch über die Fragestellung: "Wie das alte Decal entfernen"

Ich habe ein 2016er Spitfire in gelb. Decal sind fühlen sich an wie "unter Lack". 

Lösung des Problems?


----------



## Rumpelchen (24. April 2017)

Gibt ja Folienradierer!
Hat es damit schon einer probiert?

Wenn es noch keiner probiert hat, ich habe so ein Ding noch im Keller und könnte es ausprobieren!!


----------



## Funghi (24. April 2017)

Gute Frage! Hoffe, dass es halbwegs auf das Alte passt un es quasi nur wie "schattierung" dann aussieht... nur blöd mit türkisen decals :/


----------



## 21XC12 (24. April 2017)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Decal sind fühlen sich an wie "unter Lack".


Abkleben mit Folie, welche den gleichen Farbton hat wie dein Rahmen?  

Welchen Pantone-Farbton dein Rahmen hat kann dir Everyday26 oder Banshee sicher beantworten.

Mich betrifft das nicht, da mein Rahmen schwarz ist und die Decals nicht überlackiert sind.

Vielleicht kommen noch weitere Lösungsansätze?


----------



## Kharma (24. April 2017)

Rahmen umlackieren


----------



## Rumpelchen (24. April 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Rahmen umlackieren


Mein Darkside wird grade neu beschichtet. 
Bleibt aber noch das Rune 

Mit Aceton hat doch auch schon einer Erfolg gehabt bei einem Orangenen Rahmen von 2016.


----------



## Kharma (24. April 2017)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Mein Darkside wird grade neu beschichtet.
> Bleibt aber noch das Rune
> 
> Mit Aceton hat doch auch schon einer Erfolg gehabt bei einem Orangenen Rahmen von 2016.



Ich glaube @Mitglied hat da eine schöne saubere Arbeit mit vollbracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (24. April 2017)

Ich häng mir das Ding dann Gangstermäßig um den Hals
Ich bin Ü40, da darf ich alles!


----------



## Affekopp (24. April 2017)

Die 





Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Mit Aceton hat doch auch schon einer Erfolg gehabt bei einem Orangenen Rahmen von 2016.



... mit Aceton würde ich auf den Lack nicht gehen. Der stumpft zu 99,9% aus, wenn nicht noch schlimmeres passiert.

Drüberkleben geht bei mir def. auch nicht, da das Original Decal viel größer ist


----------



## Rumpelchen (24. April 2017)

Ich probiere ich das noch aus mit dem Folienradierer, vielleicht klappt das ja.

Werde berichten.


----------



## ar_jay (25. April 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich häng mir das Ding dann Gangstermäßig um den Hals
> Ich bin Ü40, da darf ich alles!



so siehts aus


----------



## gsg9man (25. April 2017)

Aceton hat bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert. Stumpft auch nicht aus, wenn man den Rahmen nicht 5 Tage in Aceton badet ...


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2017)

Rooney und ich hatten neben einigen anderen auch Spaß am Wochenende - auf einem anderen Spielplatz:




 
hmm, sollte eigentlich in der Galerie landen...aber so haben wir hier wenigstens den Headbadge-Kandidaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2017)

@Kharma Wie wär's wenn wir eine Deadline für die Zahlung setzen? Wer bis Dienstag, den 2.5. nicht zahlt geht leer aus. Wir können nicht wegen ein paar unentschlossenen Schlafmützen alle anderen warten lassen.


----------



## Kharma (26. April 2017)

*grins*
Ich dachte, ihr seid da alle entspannt?


Ich schreib die Leute heute Abend mal direkt an und dann sehe ich nächste Woche mal.
Einverstanden?


----------



## Rumpelchen (26. April 2017)

Moin Leute 

Es funktioniert super mit dem Folienradierer. 
Innerhalb weniger Minuten ist das alte Headbadge weg!!


----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2017)

Erfreuliche Nachricht


----------



## Peeyt (26. April 2017)

Peeyt schrieb:


> Hab auch noch keine Zahlungsinstruktionen bekommen





Kharma schrieb:


> *grins*
> Ich dachte, ihr seid da alle entspannt?
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gerne


----------



## svenson69 (26. April 2017)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> Es funktioniert super mit dem Folienradierer.
> Innerhalb weniger Minuten ist das alte Headbadge weg!!
> Anhang anzeigen 598067



Welchen oder was genau hast du dafürgenommen?


----------



## Rumpelchen (26. April 2017)

Welchen genau kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe meinen schon mehrere Jahre!!!
Gekauft hab ich ihn früher bei Ebay, habe ca. 10 Euro bezahlt, für so einen...
http://m.ebay.de/itm/171777104182


----------



## Affekopp (26. April 2017)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Welchen genau kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe meinen schon mehrere Jahre!!!
> Gekauft hab ich ihn früher bei Ebay, habe ca. 10 Euro bezahlt, für so einen...
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/171777104182



Fühlt sich bei mir wirklich an, dass die Decals unter Lack sind! Aber in unserem Fall ist es ja erfreulich, wenn es nicht so ist. 

Kannst du mal ein Photo vom fertigen Steuerrohr ohne Decal einstellen? Wäre schön einmal das fertige Ergebnis zu sehen.


----------



## Rumpelchen (26. April 2017)

Würde ich.
Hab zurzeit das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und darf meinen Arm nicht zu sehr belasten, deswegen nur der Versuch. 
Bei denn 2016 - 2017 Rahmen in Farbe funktionierts auf alle fälle.
Bei meinem schwarzen Darkside Rahmen von 2015 hats nicht geklappt mit dem Radierer, dort klappt vielleicht Aceton?!


----------



## Dakeyras (26. April 2017)

Sehr schön. Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (27. April 2017)

So! 
Einer fehlt noch und dann sind wir rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrund!! 

Nächste Woche Freitag ist Stichtag!! 
Dann kann @21XC12 die Bestellung mit angepasster Anzahl rausschicken.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. April 2017)

Ich schreib Geoff schonmal.


----------



## Kharma (27. April 2017)

Ungeduldiger Knirps


----------



## 21XC12 (27. April 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (28. April 2017)

Geoff:

Hello Patrick,

The patterns are almost ready, so I should have the mould done next week. I can send an invoice once this is done.

Regards

Geoff

___________________________________________________

Ich habe gesagt er soll die Rechnung an deine eMail Adresse schicken @Kharma.

Hab auch mal gefragt ob er ein paar Fotos für uns hat.


----------



## Kharma (28. April 2017)

*Thats it - thats all!*

Die Damen und Herren... ich darf verkünden dass alles Geld bei mir angekommen ist.
Ich freue mich somit mitteilen zu können, dass ich jetzt in den Urlaub fliegen dass die Bestellung über 87 Badges rausgehen kann.
Gern darf das Endergebniss noch mal überprüft werden.


Bis hierhin war es mir eine Freude mit euch zusammen arbeiten zu dürfen!


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2017)

AUF DEM BILD IST NICHT DAS FERTIGE BADGE ZU SEHEN 

Es gibt News ....
___________________________________________
*Geoff:*

Hello Patrick,

Here is a picture of the pattern.

Things have not gone to plans over the last week and I am aware that I have a family holiday booked for the 13th May. My sense is that I may not get all badges complete before I go away.

Delivery is always unpredictable, that is the reason I do not take money before the order is ready. I will keep you updated.

Will your friend do Paypal as gift or do I need to add something for Paypal charges?

regards

Geoff






*Ich:*

Hi Geoff,

the pattern looks so cool. I can't await to see the badge if finished. Don't worry. If your not finished before your vacation simply finish when you're back. Please PayPal with fees. Not because I don't trust you. It's because the other people decided so. Have a good vacation. When will you probably finished with all badges? If the first badge is finished please send me a picture.

Best Regards

Patrick
___________________________________________

Finde das Muster für die Form schon sehr geil. Das fertige Badge mit dem Finish à la Tannenwald wird bestimmt Bombe.


----------



## guenthersen (4. Mai 2017)




----------



## Masberg (4. Mai 2017)

äähm.... ic trau mich ja kaum zu fragen--- aber:  Wo ist der Vintage Look?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-2#post-14333402


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (4. Mai 2017)

So wie ich das verstehe: Das ist ein Muster bzw die Vorlage...


----------



## Kharma (4. Mai 2017)

Kommt noch... ist doch nur das "Modell" 
Edit: Bener war schneller


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2017)

@Masberg Dieser Rohling dient nur zur Herstellung der Form in welcher später die Badges gegossen werden. Ich dachte das geht ausreichend aus meinem Beitrag hervor, dass es sich nicht um das fertige Badge handelt.  Hab's nochmal editiert.


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn es dann fertig so ausschaut...perfekte Arbeit.


----------



## Masberg (4. Mai 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Masberg Dieser Rohling dient nur zur Herstellung der Form in welcher später die Badges gegossen werden. Ich dachte das geht ausreichend aus meinem Beitrag hervor, dass es sich nicht um das fertige Badge handelt.  Hab's nochmal editiert.


ahh... lesen musste ich auch 
sorry, hatte gedacht pattern=prototyp
alles gut! Freue mich weiterhin!


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2017)

Das wird bestimmt Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (5. Mai 2017)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Würde ich.
> Hab zurzeit das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und darf meinen Arm nicht zu sehr belasten, deswegen nur der Versuch.
> Bei denn 2016 - 2017 Rahmen in Farbe funktionierts auf alle fälle.
> Bei meinem schwarzen Darkside Rahmen von 2015 hats nicht geklappt mit dem Radierer, dort klappt vielleicht Aceton?!


Schwarz ist doch komplett eloxiert, nur die Logos hald poliert...


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Mai 2017)

Bei meinem 2014er Phantom sind die Aufkleber unter Klarlack.
Einsatz von Aceton werde ich lassen , versuche das Logo am Steuerrohr mal mit Lackfolie zu überkleben.
Dann das neue Badge aufbringen.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2017)

Trommelwirbel ....





Ich präsentiere das erste Banshee Headbadge





Ich finde es sehr gelungen und was sagt ihr so? Sicher gibt's noch welche die einen Tick heller oder dunkler sind. Jedes wird ein absolutes Unikat. Und wir haben das gemeinsam geschafft. Ist das nicht geil? Allein schon aus dem Grund ist es geil seinen Rahmen damit zu schmücken.



PS: Wenn es noch Wünsche gibt zB heller/dunkler dann ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt dafür.


----------



## Kharma (12. Mai 2017)

Sehr-sehr geil!!! 

Ist das mein Bildschirm oder hat das einen "blaustich"?
Ansonsten, je "dreckiger", desto besser.


----------



## f00f (12. Mai 2017)

Wunderschön 
Von mir aus könnts aber auch gerne noch nen Ticken dunkler sein.


----------



## DAKAY (12. Mai 2017)

Perfekt 
(für mich gerne hell)


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Mai 2017)

Sieht absolut genial aus. [emoji106]

Da ich 2 bestellt habe würde ich ein helleres und ein dunkleres nehmen [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht wäre ein Tick dunkler schöner? 

So in etwa ...





Noch kann ich was sagen!? Vielleicht dunkeln die eh noch nach?!


----------



## guenthersen (12. Mai 2017)

Hammer 
Sau cooles Projekt, 
Vielen Dank für die Arbeit von euch zwei 
Die Krönung wäre ein Treffen mit Gruppenfoto und Bier und guten Trails


----------



## Deville (12. Mai 2017)

Das dunklere sieht schon verdammt schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (12. Mai 2017)

Wegen mir auch gerne dunkel.


----------



## --HANK-- (13. Mai 2017)

Top


----------



## BrotherMo (13. Mai 2017)

Sehr geil geworden! 

Damöchte ich den beiden "Projektleitern" doch nochmal DANKE sagen...


----------



## feliks (13. Mai 2017)

Ich finds so dunkel auch sehr geil. Das Prime freut sich auch schon auf Schmuck, immer nur Mantel und Kette reicht langsam nicht mehr..


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Ich finde es sehr gelungen und was sagt ihr so? Sicher gibt's noch welche die einen Tick heller oder dunkler sind. Jedes wird ein absolutes Unikat. Und wir haben das gemeinsam geschafft. Ist das nicht geil? Allein schon aus dem Grund ist es geil seinen Rahmen damit zu schmücken ...


Das ist super geworden ... und ich habe leider nicht bestellt!
Patrick, das hast Du schön ausgedrückt - Ihr habt das alle gemeinsam geschafft und JA, es ist geil! Das soll Euch erstmal jemand nachmachen ... 

LG
Toddy


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2017)

@NoStyle Danke Toddy! Ich glaube du kannst schon noch eins bestellen. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2017)

Gruppenfoto und mehr gerne bei mir im Deister . 
Ansonsten, kann ich noch eins nachbestellen. Mein spitty hat heute ein ungeplant verschrammtes Steuerrohr bekommen...


----------



## Kharma (13. Mai 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gruppenfoto und mehr gerne bei mir im Deister





Äh, im Ernst eine Nachbestellung?

Und an die Dankenden: Sehr sehr gerne. 
Lief aber bisher auch seidenweich mit euch!!!!


----------



## Kharma (13. Mai 2017)

@21XC12 
Hast du die Anzahl schon gemeldet oder bekämen wir den @NoStyle noch unter?
Zur Not habe ich ja ein Badge als Ersatz bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Hast du die Anzahl schon gemeldet oder bekämen wir den @NoStyle noch unter?
> Zur Not habe ich ja ein Badge als Ersatz bestellt.


Ich kann ihm ja einfach schreiben er soll noch x mehr machen. Denke das geht locker klar.


----------



## Kharma (13. Mai 2017)

Okay:
*Letzte Chance bis Dienstag!*
@jammerlappen und @NoStyle ... wollt ihr und wenn ja wieviel?
Sonst noch jemand?
Wenn ja: Paketmarke als pdf und Mail an mich, Geld via Paypal.
*Zack-Zack!*


----------



## Erbse73 (13. Mai 2017)

Bin echt begeistert von der Vorstellung hier....Badge sieht echt genial aus...
Etwas Dunkler wäre ok, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig sein.


Vielen Dank an die beiden Jungs für euren Einsatz in dieser Sache.

Treffen im Deister könnte ich dran teilnehmen....ist nicht so weit weg.


----------



## MK_79 (14. Mai 2017)

Für mich darf es gern dunkel sein.
Schön das es so gut klappt, habe eine Zeitlang nicht mitgelesen. Ebenso das es so ein reibungsloses Zusammenspiel ist.

Deister ist leider etwas sehr weit weg für mich - sonst coole Idee.


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2017)

Sooo, @AnAx und @jammerlappen legen noch nach, so dass wir nun auf eine runde Zahl kommen:

*90 Badges!*


----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön, freu mich schon auf das Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (14. Mai 2017)

Ich hol auch noch eins mehr


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2017)

Gebongt


----------



## Caese (14. Mai 2017)

Tiptop! Danke auch von meiner Seite für den Einsatz 
Zur Badge: Mir gefällt dunkler auch (noch!) besser


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2017)




----------



## NoStyle (14. Mai 2017)

@Kharma & @21XC12 :
Vielen Dank Ihr beiden, super nett dass Ihr an mich denkt! 
Aber ich lass mein Bike jetzt so wie es ist - zugegebener Maßen gefällt mir das große Steuerrohr-Decal doch sehr gut. Aber danke nochmal für das Angebot ... !


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2017)

Null Problemo


----------



## Kharma (15. Mai 2017)

@jammerlappen ist durch... fehlt noch @AnAx


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Mai 2017)

Und ich...


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Mai 2017)

Sieht richtig gut aus, mir persönlich gefällt das dunklere auch besser  
Freu mich schon drauf den Badge anzubringen


----------



## Kharma (15. Mai 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und ich...


Du bist doch sowieso gebongt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2017)

ich hätte auch gerne dunkel



Kharma schrieb:


> Hier nun der Sammelthread zum Thema um alles übersichtlich zu bündeln.
> Wer wieviel bestellen möchte, wie das Badge aussehen soll etc.
> Ideen, Vorschläge (auch im Design)...
> 
> ...



Farbtendenz evtl mit in die Liste aufnehmen?


----------



## oltafux (15. Mai 2017)

Sieht sehr gut aus,vorallem das dunklere.


----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2017)

richif schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus,vorallem das dunklere.



oh, ja genau - sieht super aus  ist durch die Auswahlsfrage ganz untergegangen...


----------



## Kharma (15. Mai 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> ich hätte auch gerne dunkel
> 
> 
> 
> Farbtendenz evtl mit in die Liste aufnehmen?



Ähm... neee, das lass ich jetzt so. Die Tendenz scheint ja schon Richtung dunkel zu gehen.
Und wenn nicht, wird hier wohl kaum einer zurücktreten, oder?


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Mai 2017)

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die Badges automatisch dunkler mit der Zeit, weil Zinn oxidiert oder so .... 

Edit: Hab mal etwas geforscht. Ich glaube nicht, dass es so schwierig ist das Badge selbst noch zu brünieren. Ich frag Geoff mal. Das geht wohl einfach durch tauchen in Säure/Base (?) und anschließend mit Stahlwolle bearbeiten. Wer hell will braucht wohl nur Akopads ....


----------



## ar_jay (15. Mai 2017)

Jetzt lasst mal das mit der Demokratie gut sein, bestellen und fertig


----------



## Kharma (15. Mai 2017)

Alles klar, @AnAx ist auch durch.

Jetzt aber! 91 Badges! Pronto!


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Mai 2017)

Hat schon wer raus, wo es jetzt die Folien zum Unterkleben gibt? Am besten Spitty-Gelb oder in dem Blau-metallic...


----------



## RoastRider (15. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch eher für dunkler zu begeistern. Ähnlich den Tannenwald Badges. 
Nochmals vielen Dank für euer Engagement. 
Banshee Fahrer sind halt doch die geilsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (15. Mai 2017)

@jammerlappen du brauchst nur den Pantone Colour Code zu haben - einfach bei Banshee nachfragen - und dann bekommst du das bei jedem gescheiten Folierer. Habe das ähnlich mit meinen Felgen Decals gemacht. Die sind von NLD. Macht gute Arbeit der Laszlo.


----------



## Osti (16. Mai 2017)

uih, die sehen ja hübsch aus, schade dass ich das erst zu spät entdeckt habe. Ich denke, die Bestellung ist durch oder?


----------



## Kharma (16. Mai 2017)

Bist du schnell?
Dann schick mir per pdf. eine DHL-Versandmarke, überweise mir via Paypal das Geld innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage und du bist drin.
Oder was sagst du, @21XC12 ?


----------



## Osti (16. Mai 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Bist du schnell?
> Dann schick mir per pdf. eine DHL-Versandmarke, überweise mir via Paypal das Geld innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage und du bist drin.
> Oder was sagst du, @21XC12 ?



das bekomme ich hin!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Mai 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Oder was sagst du, @21XC12 ?


Denke das ist kein Thema. Also 92 jetzt?


----------



## Kharma (16. Mai 2017)

Machen wir so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (16. Mai 2017)

Wart's ab wir knacken noch die 100


----------



## Kharma (16. Mai 2017)

Von mir aus, gerne. Das 100te muss dann aber in Gold sein. 


Aktuell nun 93 Badges!


----------



## DAKAY (24. Mai 2017)

He, gibts schon infos zum Liefertermin, wollte ein Badge am 9.6. verschenken. Könnte das klappen, oder soll ich lieber schon mal nen Gutschein basteln?


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2017)

Ich frag den Geoff mal.


----------



## Kharma (24. Mai 2017)

Ich will auch langsam mal das Geld loswerden...


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Mai 2017)

Klar! Die Nachricht an Geoff ist raus.


----------



## Kharma (24. Mai 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2017)

Hello Patrick,

All the badges are cast now - see attached. So I have to prepare each one, apply the darkening and varnish.
I think it is likely to be the end of next week when all is done as I only have 3 days of work then.
It is probably time to look at payment, I will work this out as soon as possible.

regards

Geoff


----------



## DAKAY (26. Mai 2017)

Könnte zeitlich also für mich genau passen


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2017)

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (26. Mai 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 608218



ganz klar FDW - ach was sag ich Foto des Monats mit Chance auf Foto des Jahres


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2017)

Hat er schön gemacht der Geoff


----------



## Kharma (28. Mai 2017)

Top!


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Mai 2017)

Sieht mega gut aus


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

Mein geliebtes Rune wurde leider am Sonntag aus meinem Garten gestohlen. Falls also noch wer einen Badge brauchen kann einfach melden.


----------



## Kharma (31. Mai 2017)

Ach scheiße!
Mein ehrliches Beileid!!!

Magst du dir dann kein neues mehr holen? Kannst du da dann das Badge raufmachen


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ach scheiße!
> Mein ehrliches Beileid!!!
> 
> Magst du dir dann kein neues mehr holen? Kannst du da dann das Badge raufmachen


Naja eigentlich schon. Hab aber das Capra vom Kollegen Probe gefahren und fühlte mich gleich Sauwohl, mit der gleichen Austattung komm ich beim Banshee auf ca. € 6000  Das gute ist am Montag bei der Versicherung gemeldet, heute Geld auf dem Konto, Capra bestellt


----------



## Kharma (31. Mai 2017)

Na dann viel spaß mit dem neuen Teil. 
War ja eine kurze Trauerphase


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

Ja, Bike-Versicherung sei dank. Nur kurz Belege Mailen und kurz darauf die Nachricht dass alles ok ist. Frühester Liefertermin isot zwar der 21.6. da ich aber eh noch verletzt bin ist das halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juni 2017)

*Liveticker:
__________________________________________
Geoff:*
Good morning Patrick,

Sad to say I have been unwell since last Friday, so I have lost some days with work.

Later today I will make the invoice for the badges. I am not sure that your calculation of Paypal costs is accurate from my experience in the past. If the charges are more I will send a second invoice.

One thing I wondered, have you thought about fixing the badges? I can recommend a kind of double-sided tape that is used for badges if you wish.

Regards

Geoff
__________________________________________
*Ich:*
Hey,

no problem Geoff. Get well and if you feel better we're going on. Health goes first. 
With the fees... here a calculator -> http://www.clothnappytree.com/ppcalculator/
If the calculation is wrong and the fees are higher just send a second invoice.
Good idea with the tape. How much rolls will we need for all badges. You're selling this tape too?

Best Regards

Patrick
*__________________________________________*

Als Geoff jetzt darauf hingewiesen hat, dass meine Kalkulation der PayPal Gebühr evtl fehlerhaft ist habe ich nachgeforscht und herausgefunden, dass die PayPal Gebühr in UK 3,4% statt der in Deutschland üblichen 1,9% beträgt.


Ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein Problem!?

@Kharma Die Rechnung sollte also heute kommen. Dann prüfen wir die hier gemeinschaftlich oder?

Und mit dem Tape warte ich mal auf Rückmeldung. Aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie das gehen soll. Dann müsste Kharma ja aus der Rolle passende Stücke schneiden. Das wäre wohl etwas zuviel verlangt!? Oder @Kharma?


Andererseits braucht jeder ja nur ein Stück und nicht ne ganze Rolle. Und Geoff weiß sicher welches Tape sich gut eignet.


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Juni 2017)

Klebetape habe ich noch hier rumliegen...TESA hat einiges im Programm.
Keinen Bedarf....für mich.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juni 2017)

Geoff empfiehlt Tesa 56172. Ist auch günstig. Mir ist das egal. Ich kann mich auch selbst kümmern. 



Mal abwarten was @Kharma sagt....


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Juni 2017)

Hatte doch was von 3M und nicht TESA


----------



## Kharma (2. Juni 2017)

Schwuuuups, da bin ich schon.^^

Also zuerst: Ja, wenn die Rechnung bei mir ientrifft, wird das alles so transparent wie möglich gestaltet.

Und das mit dem Tape...
Naja, per se mach ich das auch, aber 
a) wird das nicht jeder brauchen oder wollen und 
b) wäre dann aber kein Platz für Sonderwünsche.


----------



## f00f (2. Juni 2017)

Bin dagegen Tape bei Geoff zu bestellen und euch noch mehr Arbeit zuzumuten, ihr habt schon genug gemacht 
Und es wird doch wohl jeder hier hinbekommen, das Badge so zu befestigen wie er mag und sich ggfls. Tape zu besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juni 2017)

Ok dann lassen wir das mit dem Tape.


----------



## Kharma (4. Juni 2017)

Öhm... noch ist keine Rechnung eingeflattert...
Nur mal so


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich frag mal nach


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Und? Ist was da?


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Hi Patrick,

The invoice has now been sent with a copy to you.

The costs are slightly more than original. Weight of all badges is around 3Kg, so seems best to send as two packets. We will see what happens with Paypal charges.

Regards

Geoff
____________________________________________

Kopie war bei der eMail aber nicht dabei.


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Juni 2017)

Wg Kopie: Mit dem Satz meinte er glaub ich, dass er die Rechnung an Kharma und dich geschickt hat


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Klar! War aber nix attached!


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Muss mal wegen Versandkosten fragen. Kommt mir viel vor.


----------



## Peeyt (5. Juni 2017)

Kannst mal bei parcelmonkey.co.uk vergleichen, aber wir wissen ja nicht, welche Masse das Paket hat.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Hello Patrick,

OK with Paypal if necessary. Shipping for 65 badges would be around £16 with some insurance/tracking.

Attached is the design used, it was 5.5cm wide. There is no mould, it was a “one-off” design.

At the moment I am quite busy, so it may take a few weeks before I could even start on this order. Do you have any timescale in mind?
__________________________________________

Er meint bei 3kg sind es 2 Pakete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Hi Patrick,

The invoice has now been sent with a copy to you.

The costs are slightly more than original. Weight of all badges is around 3Kg, so seems best to send as two packets. We will see what happens with Paypal charges.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

788 Euro sind das umgerechnet.


----------



## Rumpelchen (5. Juni 2017)

Versicherter Versand International sind hier bei uns bis 5 kg.

Finde das auch merkwürdig dass er 2 Pakete zusammen packen will.

Frag mal nach.


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juni 2017)

5,5cm.....hatten wir uns nicht auf 70mm/7cm geeinigt?


----------



## RoastRider (5. Juni 2017)

@Erbse73 die Maße beziehen sich auf ein anderes Badge, das wohl auf Geoffs fb Seite zu sehen war. 
Kein Grund zur Panik ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte jetzt mal warten bis @Kharma sich zu Wort meldet. 70mm sind korrekt. Rechnung ist ok. Nur 40£ für Versand find ich viel. Ursprünglich war die Rede von 16£, allerdings war da auch Rede von ~60 Badges. Jetzt sind es 93. Ich frag mal wegen dem Versand.


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juni 2017)

Da wiegt ein Badge ja etwas über 30 Gramm, Respektabel....mein Phantom wird immer schwerer


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Hello Patrick,

My original estimate for shipping was based on “normal” badges. This was given before the badge was made. It was impossible to judge the weight then. In fact the size of the badge makes them quite heavy and I have tried to keep shipping cost as low as I can. If you wish I can look at this again, but I was careful today with this. If I send as one package it becomes a parcel which is more expensive. So i think two packets is better.

The price of the badge should be more expensive also because of weight, but I have stuck to the original price.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## RoastRider (5. Juni 2017)

Wer schön sein will muss leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Ich denke das gesammelte Geld sollte gerade so ausreichen wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wir hatten ja einen kleinen Puffer. Wenn nicht muss werde ich mal noch 30 Euro rüberschicken. Das sollte dann definitiv reichen. Ich warte mal was @Kharma sagt.


----------



## Kharma (5. Juni 2017)

So ahoi in die Runde...
Sorry, war auf Tagestour mit Herzilein unterwegs.


Also, die Rechnung ist angekommen:





Wie einigen wir uns denn nun mit dem Versand?
Und ja, aus 60 sind nun über 90 geworden... könnte das nicht den Einzelpreis (oder eben den Versand) minimieren?

Eingezahlt wurde, abzüglich der Verpackungen (-14,45€):
776,51 € (wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe*räusper*) auf mein PAYPAL-Konto.
Dazu kommen noch 40€ auf meinem Privatkonto von den PAYPAL-Verweigerern (was völlig okay ist).
Macht zusammen 816,51€, was ja dicke passt.

Krumme Summe, weil einer 0,50 € extra bezahlt hat, einer dafür nur 9,46 €.

Also bekomm ich jetzt das Okay und versende das Geld, oder willst du @21XC12 noch mal nachfragen?


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2017)

Ne von mir aus ist das ok. Wenn das gesammelte Geld reicht und es für dich ok ist  @Kharma:


----------



## Kharma (5. Juni 2017)

Na dann geht das jetzt raus.


----------



## Kharma (5. Juni 2017)

Ähm...

Paypal hat einen anderen Umrechnungskurs als ihr?!:





Dann fehlen ja doch noch 6,72 € und unsere "Organisationsbonus" fäll auch flach, womit ich ja leben könnte.
Mmh...


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Juni 2017)

Nix da, dann schickt lieber jeder noch 1 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (5. Juni 2017)

Wowowowo...
Das wäre ein bisschen fett.
Aber dankeschön.


----------



## Affekopp (5. Juni 2017)

... hätte ich auch kein Problem mit ;-) 

Das Engagement muss ja irgendwie honoriert werden


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leutz,

nur eine Frage, ein Badge sollte 10 EUR kosten, macht bei 93 Stück = 930 EUR / 811GBP.
Sollte das nicht für alles hinhauen?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2017)

@Kharma Hab dir einfach en 10er geschickt und gut is.


----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Kharma Hab dir einfach en 10er geschickt und gut is.



Du hast doch die andere Hälfte der Arbeit gemacht.
Den schick ich dir mal schön zurück!



Erbse73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> nur eine Frage, ein Badge sollte 10 EUR kosten, macht bei 93 Stück = 930 EUR / 811GBP.
> Sollte das nicht für alles hinhauen?


Es war ja angedacht, dass der @21XC12 sowie meine Wenigkeit nichts für die Badges bezahlen und das Verpackungsmaterial wurde ja auch schon gekauft.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2017)

Ne ist schon gut @Kharma Bezahl ruhig. Wenn ich eins zahle bricht mir kein Zacken aus der Krone.


----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

Mmh...
@Erbse73 hat insofern recht, als dass

   930€ (Badges)
- 14,45€ (Versand)
- 50€ (Badges für die Organisatoren) immer noch
=865,55€

ergeben würden. Insofern würde das ja alles passen. Ich hätt weniger Milch in der Schule holen sollen.
Also, wenn wir jetzt keinen Denkfehler gemacht haben, dann ist alles in Butter.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich da Unruhe reingebracht habe.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2017)

Dann sollte das ja alles passen. Falls was fehlt leg ich gerne noch was drauf. Dann gehen unsere Badges ja bald auf den Weg. Bin gespannt wie die an den Bikes zur Geltung kommen!?!


----------



## leidermeier (6. Juni 2017)

Wenn noch geld fehlt sag bescheid, beteilig mich gern an euren badges!

Nachdem das ja so gut geklappt hat bisher wie wärs eigentlich mit banshee-trikots?


----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

@21XC12
Ick och. 

@leidermeier 
Bin auch total dafür!
Aaaaber... das wird schwieriger und sicherlich langfristiger, denn man muss sich auf ein Design einigen und und und.
Ich würde mich da auch raushalten, da ich erstmal ne Pause nehme vom organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (6. Juni 2017)

Was Trikots betrifft wäre ich bereit beim Design mitzuwirken. Ich habe schonmal für einen Verein Trikots entworfen. Bin fit mit Photoshop & Co. Bei Esjod kann man die Trikots in Auftrag geben. Aber von der Organisation will ich mich auch erstmal zurückhalten. Erstmal das hier erfolgreich zu Ende bringen. Dann kann man über neue Projekte reden.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2017)

apropos Orga: ich hab jetzt mal alle pantone colour codes von banshee angefragt. Und damit gedroht, dass ihr alle einzeln fragen werdet, wenn ich die Codes nicht im Ganzen bekomme


----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2017)

@Kharma Hast du jetzt eigentlich das Geld schon gesendet?


----------



## Kharma (7. Juni 2017)

Hab ich. Aber Geoff hat noch nicht akzeptiert


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hab die codes für alles ab my 15! Darf sie weitergeben! Ihr bekommt sie bis zum 17.6. exklusiv in meiner klaut!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

So wie es aussieht hat Geoff da einen Fehler gemacht indem er die Rechnung geschickt hat, da der ganze Vorgang dann wohl bis zu 21 Tage dauert. Das hat er bei PayPal unter "Hilfe" gefunden. Ich hab gesagt er soll die Rechnung stornieren und dann soll @Kharma das Geld "für Waren und Dienstleistungen" -also mit Käuferschutz- an Geoff schicken. Dann hat er das Geld direkt. Ich hoffe das geht jetzt noch ohne Komplikationen. @Kharma hat das Geld ja bereits gesendet. Falls nicht dauert alles einfach so mal 3 Wochen länger.  Woher soll man das auch wissen? Ich verstehe das nicht! Ich würde ja mal bei PayPal anrufen um mir das ganze Procedere mal erklären zu lassen, aber da es nicht mein PayPal Konto ist sind mir die Hände gebunden. Vielleicht kann @Kharma dort mal anrufen und sich informieren? 

Hello Patrick,

I think the Invoice was a mistake as payments normally come through straight away.

I found this in the help files which suggest it may take 21 days to release the money.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich mir oben das Bild ansehe ....

Vielleicht kann @Kharma die Zahlung noch stornieren? Aber ob das Guthaben dann direkt wieder verfügbar ist um es zu verschicken? 

Das hier ist wohl der Fall -> https://www.paypal.com/de/selfhelp/article/warum-ist-meine-zahlung-21-tage-nicht-verfügbar-faq3236/1

Dann zahlt man soviel Gebühren und dann dauert der Shoize 21 Tage?


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich sagte ja anfangs schon, Optional mit "Geld an Freunde senden" ohne Gebühr bezahlen klappt bei mir immer.
....natürlich ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (8. Juni 2017)

...ist aber dann auch nicht versichert!


----------



## Kharma (8. Juni 2017)

Die Diskussion Versichert-nicht-versichert haben wir bereits abgehakt!

Ja, ich kann das immer noch stornieren, trete jetzt aber erstmal mit Paypal in Verbindung.


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Juni 2017)

Also bei mir eilt es nicht so mit dem Badge....lassen wir es doch so weiter laufen?


----------



## Kharma (8. Juni 2017)

Aaaaaalso...

Gemäß Paypal ist entweder die Emailadresse falsch (zum Check: [email protected]) oder Geoff hat die Sache noch nicht angenommen. Die 21 Tage sind die MAXIMUMzeit, die eine Transaktion dauern KANN und ist wohl unabhängig vom Geldbetrag.
Wenn ich jetzt storniere, dauert das angeblich auch nochmal bis zu 8 Tage, bis es wieder auf meinem Konto verfügbar ist und dann könnte man den beschrieben Weg von @21XC12 einschlagen.

Also die Frage: JETZT stornieren und neu starten oder Nerven behalten und warten?

@jammerlappen 
Bin ich zu blöd oder finde ich das 2016er gelb nicht in der Liste?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> @jammerlappen
> Bin ich zu blöd oder finde ich das 2016er gelb nicht in der Liste?


 
=>B27
107c -Decal #13 - yellow


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

I have looked again at the Paypal account and there is no way to cancel or refund as far as I can see.

It may be that I can take a chance, though to be honest at this point I need the money to cover my costs so far.

I will maybe contact Paypal.

regards

geoff

@Kharma Ich frag mal den Geoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (8. Juni 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> =>B27
> 107c -Decal #13 - yellow


Also lautet die Antwort: Ja, ich bin zu blöd. 

Danke dir.

@21XC12 
Wie gesagt: Paypal meint, dass von meiner Seite aus alles richtig ist, außer vielleicht der Emailadresse
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es daran liegt, dass Paypal auf die Restüberweisung von meinem normalen Bankkonto wartet (was ja bereits geschehen ist) und dann alles freigibt.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

Hi,

I am not sure why the email was used, it is not the current address. I have added it again to the account and confirmed it, but this has not registered yet. I will check again later.

Geoff


----------



## Erbse73 (8. Juni 2017)

Ui jui jui.....Paypal...aber wenn die Mailadresse nicht passt dann gehts auch net.

Das wird ja fast genauso spannend wie die Badgeentstehung.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2017)

Nochmal zu den Klebefolien: weiß einer, wo man sowas bekommt? bei www.agawa.pl ist die Mindestbestellmenge 50,-€...


----------



## Kharma (8. Juni 2017)

Ich habe eine Mail von GEoff bekommen, auf der eine verlinkung zu Paypal war. Dort wurde ich gefragt, ob ich die Summe bezahlen möchte.
Ich mußte nichts eingeben, sondern nur bestätigen...
Ist Geoff nett aber etwas, mmh, zerstreut?


----------



## wanderer1219 (8. Juni 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand eins zu viel bestellt?
Ich habe bin leider zu spät Bansheebesitzer geworden.

grüße
Chris


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Mail von GEoff bekommen, auf der eine verlinkung zu Paypal war. Dort wurde ich gefragt, ob ich die Summe bezahlen möchte.
> Ich mußte nichts eingeben, sondern nur bestätigen...
> Ist Geoff nett aber etwas, mmh, zerstreut?


Aber der Betrag hat gepasst und jetzt ist alles bezahlt? Mit PayPal scheint er sich nicht so auszukennen. Mich hat das alles ziemlich verwirrt. Also ist jetzt alles ok?


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

Hi Patrick

I tried marking the invoice as paid and now the money has completely disappeared from my account. I have confirmed the email address but it does not register. I feel at a loss to know what to do now. I will try contacting Paypal, but I do not have time at the moment.

Geoff


----------



## Kharma (8. Juni 2017)

Oh boy... 

Also aktuell, 08.06.17, 21:47 Uhr ist das Geld immer noch im Wartezustand und als "noch nicht akzeptiert" angegeben.
Soll er doch mal einen Screenshot machen. Vielleicht erklärt sich dass dann?
Oder er soll mir seine Bankdaten zukommen lassen.

@wanderer1219 
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der Eine oder Andere eins über hat.
Wenn gar nichts geht, hätte ich noch eins. Allerdings als letzte Option!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juni 2017)

Liveticker

The money appears to have gone from my account. I am in touch with Paypal. There is no record of it now.

Das war die letzte Nachricht von Geoff.

Also irgendwie bekommt er es nicht gebacken. Da kann ich jetzt nichts tun. So leid es mir tut, aber es ist ja nicht mein PayPal Konto und daher wird man mir zur Transaktion keine Infos geben. Die bekommen nur Geoff und du @Kharma.

Also wenn ich bei PayPal anrufe (kostenlos) muss ich immer eingeloggt sein. Dann muss ich dem PayPal Mensch den Code den ich zuvor über meinen Account generiert habe mitteilen und dann kann PayPal auch direkt Infos zu laufenden Transaktionen geben. Ich frag mich was bei der Transaktion nicht funktioniert und wieso. Das er eine falsche eMail Adresse drin hat ist natürlich kein gutes Zeichen. Also wenn sich das verzögert liegt's mal nicht an uns. Die Frage ist jetzt wie geht es jetzt weiter. Ich Blick jedenfalls nicht durch da ich weder das PayPal Konto des Empfängers noch das von dir einsehen kann. Schon blöd sonst könnte ich das sicher schnell klären. Ich sag Geoff mal er soll dort anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (8. Juni 2017)

Wahrscheinlich wollte er deswegen von Anfang an Paypal als "Freund"?!
Das mit der Emailadresse ist wirklich seltsam...
Also, wenn sich bis Sonntag abend nichts ändert, stornier ich das ganze und er soll mir dann seine Kotnodaten nennen.
Solange darf er gern mit Paypal klären, was da nicht funktioniert.

Ist'n bisschen doof, wo bisher alles so reibungslos lief. Aber noch bin ich guter Hoffnung.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2017)

Das mit dem Storno würde ich vorerst mal lassen. Das dauert dann 8 Bankarbeitstage bis du dein Guthaben wieder hast und dann weitere 2-4 Tage bis du das Geld auf deinem Girokonto hast. Und dann dauerts wieder 1-2 Tage bis Geoff das Guthaben auf seinem Konto hat und wir haben keinen Käuferschutz. Zahlung mit PayPal inklusive Käuferschutz wurde doch gemeinschaftlich beschlossen. Er soll das einfach klären. Das ist ja auch in seinem Interesse und der Fehler liegt nicht bei uns. Wenn man noch nie eine Rechnung über PayPal erstellt hat erkundigt man sich bevor man handelt. Er hätte uns ja auch bitten können das Geld "für Waren und Dienstleistungen" an ihn zu schicken oder es gibt auch die Möglichkeit Geld anzufordern. Ich habe ein Privatkonto bei PayPal und habe keine Ahnung wie ein Geschäftskonto bei PayPal funktioniert. Aber so wie es aussieht behält sich PayPal vor Geld zurückzuhalten. Warum, wieso, weshalb muss Geoff klären. Unsere Kohle hängt jetzt bei PayPal fest. Wir haben das allerdings nicht zu verantworten. Es war nicht seine Absicht und blöd ist es für alle Beteiligten, aber das ist jetzt auch kein Weltuntergang. Es dauert halt etwas länger. Geoff wollte heute anrufen. Er war es der eine falsche eMail Adresse angegeben hat. Er muss das regeln und wir müssen uns wohl oder übel gedulden.


----------



## guenthersen (9. Juni 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Mein geliebtes Rune wurde leider am Sonntag aus meinem Garten gestohlen. Falls also noch wer einen Badge brauchen kann einfach melden.





wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand eins zu viel bestellt?
> Ich habe bin leider zu spät Bansheebesitzer geworden.
> 
> grüße
> Chris



Vielleicht passt das ja


----------



## wanderer1219 (9. Juni 2017)

@atomatom Auch wenn ich mich jetzt fühle wie ein Leichenfledderer würde ich mich natürlich über deine Headbadge freuen.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2017)

Good News 

Good Morning Patrick,

I have spoken at length with Paypal this morning and they have been able to resolve the problem. See below. It was an issue with the email address, I am not clear why, but at least the money is now in my account and i will complete the order as quickly as possible.

You will see that the fee is slightly more than I estimated, but I think this is not worth worrying about.

regards

Geoff


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich hab dem Geoff jetzt einfach 3£ aus meiner Tasche geschickt.  Jetzt läuft alles. Hoffe die Versandetiketten müssen nicht reanimiert werden.


----------



## Kharma (9. Juni 2017)

Hahaaa, ja jetzt kommt das Thema Versandetikette.^^

Wieso hast du 3 Pfund überwiesen???


----------



## Kharma (9. Juni 2017)

So, mein Paypal sagt nun auch, dass das Geld raus ist!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wieso hast du 3 Pfund überwiesen???


Die PayPal Gebühr war 3£ teurer. Er hätte wohl verzichtet aber ich wollte nicht das wir ihm was schuldig bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (9. Juni 2017)

*seufz*
Okayyy


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2017)

Wenn du mir mein Geld zurückschickst dann schick ich's halt dem Geoff. Ne Quatsch, aber ich habe jetzt soviel mit ihm hin und her geschrieben und er ist einfach ein korrekter Dude. Das steht ihm zu und er soll schließlich auch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Kharma (9. Juni 2017)

Ich widerspreche ja gar nicht... 
(Außer ich bekomme Geld von dir^^)


----------



## Evilposse (10. Juni 2017)

So soll es sein, immer locker bleiben 
Danke euch Jungs für die Action


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)

Das erste Paket mit 48 Badges ging gestern raus. Heute geht das zweite raus. Lieferung von UK nach Germany dauert erfahrungsgemäß 4-5 Werktage. Denke das es aufgrund des bevorstehenden Feiertags erst Anfang nächster Woche bei @Kharma eintrifft.


----------



## Kharma (13. Juni 2017)

Ach mist... Ab Morgen bin ich für ein Jahr auf Welttournee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)

Offen gestanden hätte ich mir die Badges etwas dunkler gewünscht und habe auch nochmal ausdrücklich drum gebeten. 

Nurmal zur Veranschaulichung ....


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2017)

tut mir leid, aber ich finde die ziemlich perfekt


----------



## feliks (13. Juni 2017)

Und das wir Jeff mal fragen wie man das persönlich nachdunkeln kann? Oder weiß da jemand was? 
Chemikalien oder Feuer oder so?


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)

feliks schrieb:


> Und das wir Jeff mal fragen wie man das persönlich nachdunkeln kann? Oder weiß da jemand was?
> Chemikalien oder Feuer oder so?


Ich erkundige mich!


----------



## Kharma (13. Juni 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Offen gestanden hätte ich mir die Badges etwas dunkler gewünscht und habe auch nochmal ausdrücklich drum gebeten.
> 
> Nurmal zur Veranschaulichung ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 613882



Du hast da nicht ganz unrecht. Die anderen Beispiele waren definitiv anders...


----------



## Masberg (13. Juni 2017)

ich zitiere mich selbst....


Masberg schrieb:


> äähm.... ic trau mich ja kaum zu fragen--- aber:  Wo ist der Vintage Look?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/page-2#post-14333402



find es aber gar nicht so übel. Heller/dunkler ist eh sehr subjektiv. für mich passt es und die meiste Zeit wird es eh dreckig sein.


----------



## DAKAY (13. Juni 2017)

feliks schrieb:


> Und das wir Jeff mal fragen wie man das persönlich nachdunkeln kann? Oder weiß da jemand was?
> Chemikalien oder Feuer oder so?



Evtl. mit Brünierung versuchen und die erhabenen Parts mit Stahlwolle wieder blank rubbeln.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)

Also ich habe schon gesagt die Badges sollen von der Farbe exakt wie die Tannenwald Badges werden und hab ihm das Foto von seiner Facebook Seite geschickt. Das war unmissverständlich. Jetzt kam diese Antwort.

It is difficult to make the main part of the Banshee badge darker. The photo shows a different kind of badge with a large recessed area. *It could be done, but would be slow and therefore more expensive.*

Da kann jetzt jeder denken was er will. Ich finde er hätte uns zumindest die Wahl lassen müssen. Vielleicht hätten wir die Mehrkosten in Kauf genommen. Naja, ich will nicht nörgeln. Ich hoffe trotzdem alle sind zufrieden und ich habe auch nochmal ausdrücklich gefragt was man selbst machen kann um es dunkler zu färben.


----------



## Erbse73 (13. Juni 2017)

Habe hier noch ein älteres Cotic Badge von Geoff...altert nach und wird etwas dunkler.



 
Mir gefallen die gezeigten Badges...sieht doch gut und nach Vintagelook aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (13. Juni 2017)

ich finde es auch gut wie es jetzt ist! 

evt oxidiert es ja noch ein bisschen vor sich hin...


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)

Wenn's gefällt bin ich froh


----------



## Kharma (13. Juni 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Habe hier noch ein älteres Cotic Badge von Geoff...altert nach und wird etwas dunkler.
> Anhang anzeigen 614037
> Mir gefallen die gezeigten Badges...sieht doch gut und nach Vintagelook aus.


Brauchste das noch?
Ich hätt da noch'n Cotic...


----------



## Kharma (13. Juni 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon gesagt die Badges sollen von der Farbe exakt wie die Tannenwald Badges werden und hab ihm das Foto von seiner Facebook Seite geschickt. Das war unmissverständlich. Jetzt kam diese Antwort.
> 
> It is difficult to make the main part of the Banshee badge darker. The photo shows a different kind of badge with a large recessed area. *It could be done, but would be slow and therefore more expensive.*
> 
> Da kann jetzt jeder denken was er will. Ich finde er hätte uns zumindest die Wahl lassen müssen. Vielleicht hätten wir die Mehrkosten in Kauf genommen. Naja, ich will nicht nörgeln. Ich hoffe trotzdem alle sind zufrieden und ich habe auch nochmal ausdrücklich gefragt was man selbst machen kann um es dunkler zu färben.



Danke für die ganze Mühe!!!
Meckern will ich nicht, aber trotzdem habe ich ein leicht seltsames "Gefühl" insgesamt bei dem Geoff.
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, waren die Anforderungen schon klar beschrieben. Keine Ahnung, ob unsere Bestellung nur ein kleiner Außenposten ist oder ob das mit 93 Stück nicht doch eher ne Großbestellung war.
Ein bisschen mehr Mühe hätt ich dann da schon erwartet.

Nichtsdestotrotz sieht das Badge ja gut und nicht billig aus.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. Juni 2017)

Finde auch, dass das badge so gut aussieht wie es ist, aber mehr vintage wäre noch besser gewesen. 

So richtig professionell, was Kommunikation, Kalkulation und Abwicklung angeht, scheint es bei Geoff nicht zu laufen. Mag er nett sein, aber bissl komisch ist das schon...


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Juni 2017)

Hoffen wir das alles in einem Stück ankommt. Mir wäre es lieber wenn wir den Käuferschutz nicht benötigen. Wird sicher alles gut gehen.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Juni 2017)

Good morning Patrick,

The badges as sent have had acid applied and then been polished. They also have a light coat of lacquer to protect the finish. You can remove this with paint stripper or fine wire wool. If you want to darken the badge as it is you could try adding a little black paint to some clear varnish (Humbrol or Reveal enamel paints?) If you want to darken the “raw” metal you can try acid, maybe vinegar, but this might make it grey rather than black.

any other questions, let me know.

regards

Geoff


----------



## Kharma (16. Juni 2017)

Kuckuck...



Und nun liebe Kinder, gebt fein acht!
Der Postbote hat euch was mitgebracht:


----------



## Kharma (16. Juni 2017)

Die ersten 48 Stück sind bei mir angekommen.

Vom ersten Eindruck sind sie etwas dunkler, was ich gut finde.
Sie lassen sich relativ leicht biegen, was der Anpassung ans Steuerrohr sehr entgegen kommt.
Die Verpackung war sehr ordentlich.
Sie sind alle etwas unterschiedlich, also Unikate (mal heller, mal dunkler)

Eventuell müsst ihr auf ein paar feine Grate achten.

Ich schick die jetzt nicht gleich los, sondern werde mich familienbedingt wohl am Sonntag dran machen, die zu verpacken.
Ich geh dann einfach alphabetisch (Avatar!) vor.

Und? Zufrieden?
Ich bin es auf jeden Fall!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer1219 (16. Juni 2017)

Ich finde sie super. Werde aber direkt ans Foren Team schreiben und meinen Foren Nickname in Alfons ändern lassen.


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Juni 2017)

Sehen klasse aus. Freu mich schon....


----------



## Kharma (16. Juni 2017)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie super. Werde aber direkt ans Foren Team schreiben und meinen Foren Nickname in Alfons ändern lassen.


???


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> ???


 
Damit er ganz schnell eins bekommt


----------



## AnAx (16. Juni 2017)

Aalfons? 

Ich finde das System gut


----------



## Kharma (16. Juni 2017)

Ach sooooo *vordieStirnklatsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo ich bin's der AAAALF


----------



## Erbse73 (17. Juni 2017)

Mein Phantom wird schon ganz nervös


----------



## Affekopp (17. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> (...)Ich geh dann einfach _*alphabetisch*_ (Avatar!) vor.
> 
> Und? Zufrieden?
> Ich bin es auf jeden Fall!!!!!



... eine sehr sehr gute Idee


----------



## Kharma (17. Juni 2017)

Na da hab ich ja was angestellt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juni 2017)

Sehen sehr gut aus, kann es kaum erwarten meine in den Händen zu halten, vielen Dank nochmal an @Kharma und @21XC12


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Juni 2017)




----------



## Kharma (18. Juni 2017)




----------



## --HANK-- (18. Juni 2017)

Absolut top! Danke an euch beide!


----------



## Kharma (18. Juni 2017)

So, dank meines kleinen Gehilfen Igor (Wir erinnern uns an den kürzesten Aufbauthread  )
bin ich dann doch noch dazu gekommen, alle angekommenen Badges zu verpacken:






Und ne kleine Runde bin ich dann auch noch mit ihm gefahren.
Morgen gehen die dann raus und wir werden erfahren, ob die Marken so lange ihre Gültigkeit behalten haben.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Juni 2017)

Es bleibt spannend ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (18. Juni 2017)

Welche Buchstaben werden bedient?

A- ??


----------



## Kharma (18. Juni 2017)

DU bist auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Kharma (19. Juni 2017)

Yes!
Eure Marken wurden alle angenommen und somit sind die ersten 28 Päckchen draußen!


----------



## Evilposse (19. Juni 2017)

Yeah


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Juni 2017)

Top  Danke auch an Igor!


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juni 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Top  Danke auch an Igor!


+1


----------



## Kharma (19. Juni 2017)

Sag ich ihm, wenn er von der Klassenf..äh...aus den Karpaten wieder zurück ist


----------



## DAKAY (20. Juni 2017)

[emoji106] kühl. 
Wer ist denn jetzt alles schon mit dabei?


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Alle bis ausschließlich Leidermeier, da der 4 bestellt hat und ich nur noch eins hatte. So kam MTB-Joe noch in den Genuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (20. Juni 2017)

hell - jeaaahh 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)




----------



## leidermeier (20. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Alle bis ausschließlich Leidermeier, da der 4 bestellt hat und ich nur noch eins hatte. So kam MTB-Joe noch in den Genuss.


----------



## leidermeier (20. Juni 2017)

Verdammt


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Da ist dein Name wohl Programm gewesen


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Juni 2017)

Geil, ich bin dabei und da ich gerade Elternzeit habe, wird das Teil gleich montiert wenn es da ist und natürlich visuell per Foto dokumentiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Ja, Fotos sind gut und Lösungen zum Entfernen der alten Badges.


----------



## Erbse73 (20. Juni 2017)

Ja Klasse, nochmal ein grosses Dankeschön an @Kharma und @21XC12 für euren Einsatz.

Nachdem ja nun die KLAUT von @jammerlappen mit den Pantone Codes leider geschlossen wurde.....
Brauche noch den Code für mein Phantom 2014 in Mint-blau.

Generelle Frage :
Wo kann man Folie mit Farbton Code ordern?

Wollte mein Badge (Schwarz unter LAck) überfolieren und das neue dann anbringen.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juni 2017)

Schwierig, auf meine Anregung hin, hat sich ja keiner gemeldet. Es gibt einen Laden in Polen, der aber 50€ Mindestbestellwert hat.

Klaut


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich habe zwei schwarze Rahmen. Daher betrifft es mich nicht direkt. Bin aber sicher, dass ich schonmal was über Google gesichtet habe. Glaube auch 3M bietet Folien in Pantone Farben an. Es würde mich wundern, wenn es keine Folien in den jeweiligen Farbtönen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

Es gibt auch Plasti Dip in diversen Pantone Farben -> Klick <-


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

Klick <- hier kann man Pantone Farben auswählen und bekommt die passende Folie angezeigt.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

Zum Beispiel hier für's gelbe Spitfire aus 2016. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. 

Edit: 152x100 cm reicht dann wohl für 15 Bikes!? Kleiner gibt's nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juni 2017)

kann man die Gabel noch mitvergelben...


----------



## svenson69 (20. Juni 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> kann man die Gabel noch mitvergelben...



Das würde ich bei einer weißen Gabel nicht machen,meine war nach dem entfernen beige 
da wo ich es gemacht habe stand bei der Beschreibung in manchen Internetseiten, das rot und gelb abfärben ( ich habe es leider zu spät gesehn )
Weiß aber nicht ob die was in ihrer Mischung geändert haben


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Das würde ich bei einer weißen Gabel nicht machen,meine war nach dem entfernen beige
> da wo ich es gemacht habe stand bei der Beschreibung in manchen Internetseiten, das rot und gelb abfärben ( ich habe es leider zu spät gesehn )
> Weiß aber nicht ob die was in ihrer Mischung geändert haben



 Sachen gibts!! Ne durchfärbende Folie...

Nun , während hier die Folien hin und her getauscht werden (wär ja wirklich ne Idee), geht es bei mir zu wie im Taubenschlag. Post war schon wieder da:






Und? Wer hat es entdeckt? Das schwarze Schaf in der Familie?
Da habe ich mal kurz geschluckt, als ich das Badge entdeckt hatte:





Keine Ahnung, was es damit auf sich hat. Folie ist es nicht. Ein Badge ist halt schwarz.
Mmh...
Also wenn da jetzt nicht jemand gaaanz scharf drauf ist, würde ich es nehmen.
Außerdem sind es 47 Bagdes, sollten aber 45 sein.
Haben wir zwei in Reserve, wenn ich mich nicht geirrt habe.
Die kommen auch sicherlich schnell unter die Meute.

Ich fang dann mal wieder an, Päckchen zu basteln, allerdings ohne Igor... der ist ja auf Klass... Bildungsfahrt.

@leidermeier
Du bist der Erste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (20. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Sachen gibts!! Ne durchfärbende Folie...



Upps,hab bloß Plasti Dip gelesen und bin von der Sprühfolie ausgegangen


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Puhhhh

Obwohl... die sollte auch nicht färben


----------



## svenson69 (20. Juni 2017)

Ist aber leider so 


 

Vorher war sie so weiß wie der Bos-Schriftzug


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Echt ärgerlich


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht sind nächstes Jahr ja wieder Farben aus den 70ern angesagt. Dann passt deine beige Gabel sehr gut zu den kackbraunen Rahmen und Anbauteilen in dunkelorange


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

@Kharma Das kann man mit etwas Stahlwolle selbst regeln. Versuchs einfach mal. Keine Scheue!  Sind ja eh zwei über. Also was soll's?!


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

@svenson69 find das garnicht so schlimm


----------



## svenson69 (20. Juni 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @svenson69 find das garnicht so schlimm



Die Gabel ist schon seit 3 Jahre verkauft.
Hat mich aber auch nicht lange gestört,danach wurde sie schwarz


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2017)

Die unten links sind so wie ich es mir vorgestellt/gewünscht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Lass dich mal von den Foto nicht täuschen. Ist ja keine Studioqualität.


----------



## Kharma (20. Juni 2017)

Morgen, spätestens Übermorgen dürften dann die restlichen Pakete alle raus gehen.


----------



## Peeyt (20. Juni 2017)

Danke euch beiden [emoji106]


----------



## feliks (21. Juni 2017)

Das Paket ist da[emoji7]


----------



## f00f (21. Juni 2017)

Jetzt, wo die Badges da sind, möchte ich nochmal hierauf zurückkommen:


Kharma schrieb:


> Ich häng mir das Ding dann Gangstermäßig um den Hals
> Ich bin Ü40, da darf ich alles!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gsg9man (21. Juni 2017)

￼




Vielen lieben Dank an alle die mitgewirkt haben! Das Ergebnis ist SUUUUPER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (21. Juni 2017)

f00f schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo die Badges da sind, möchte ich nochmal hierauf zurückkommen:
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen



Öhm... also... ich schau mal... *Pfeif*


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich häng mir das Ding dann Gangstermäßig um den Hals
> Ich bin Ü40, da darf ich alles!


Dazu fällt mir spontan das hier ein


----------



## Kharma (21. Juni 2017)

Sehr witzig.



Alle Pakete sind raus! 
Da der Lieferant auch gleich kam und die Päckchen übernommen hat, dürfte alles noch die Woche bei euch ankommen.
(Ich hoffe, ich verspreche da nicht zu viel)

*War mir ein Vergnügen mit allen hier zusammen zu arbeiten!!!*
*Danke nochmal an @21XC12 und an euch alle für die feine Mitarbeit!!!*

​


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juni 2017)

Dem schließe ich mich an! *Danke* an alle und natürlich an @Kharma


----------



## BrotherMo (21. Juni 2017)

Ich sag erst Danke wenn der Postler das Ding gebracht hat...


----------



## JDEM (21. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank! Hatte heute auch ein kleines Päckchen auf der Terasse liegen


----------



## guenthersen (21. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank an euch beide!
Das Ergebnis ist der Wahnsinn 

Die Befestigung ist erstmal provisorisch, muss noch fein biegen.


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2017)

Super, ich freu mich wie Bolle! Das Prime ist heute fertig geworden, passt dann ja super! 

VIELEN DANK für die Organisation und die Durchführung und das ich noch aufspringen konnte! 

Kharma und 21XC12, sollten wir uns irgendwann mal über den Weg laufen, dann habt ihr mindestens ein Bier gut, oder zwei oder drei


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Juni 2017)

Päckchen war gestern da, ich bin begeistert! Vielen Dank für die Organisation! Bin schon gespannt, wo man mal zufällig jemanden unterwegs trifft, der auch so ein Badge hat!


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2017)

Mad East?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (22. Juni 2017)

Uhuh - meins ist auch da! 
Super - vielen Dank!

Klebebandempfehlungen?


----------



## feliks (22. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Mad East?


Bingo. Mit dem Prime.


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2017)

Ich mit dem Spitti in gelb, aber noch ohne Badge, da ich erst mal entscheiden muss, wie ich das alte Decal entferne.


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> Uhuh - meins ist auch da!
> Super - vielen Dank!
> 
> Klebebandempfehlungen?



Kein Spruch: Bei mir hat doppelseitiges Teppichklebeband jahrelang gehalten, trotz Regen, Matsch und anderen Unwillbarkeiten


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Juni 2017)

...also ich brauche das alte Decal gar nicht entfernen, weil das Badge fast deckungsgleich ist. Und sofern leicht ein bisschen Schatten davon zu sehen ist, finde ich das nicht mal störend!


----------



## Jussi (22. Juni 2017)

Mach mal'n Foto! 
Das hört sich gut an


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2017)

Meins ist zu groß... Aber Glückwunsch, dass das so gut läuft.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Juni 2017)

guenthersen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an euch beide!
> Das Ergebnis ist der Wahnsinn
> 
> Die Befestigung ist erstmal provisorisch, muss noch fein biegen.Anhang anzeigen 616823


Premiere! Du bist der Erste!!! Sieht gut aus. 

By the way: Wie fährt sich das so mit der AWK?


----------



## Osti (22. Juni 2017)

zur Info, bei Aldi Süd gibt oder gab es 3M Montage-Klebeband. Lag bei der Aktions-Grabbelware. Beidseitig klebend, +80°C bis -40°C, wieder ablösbar, transparent, hält 25kg/qm, klebt auf ziemlich vielen Oberflächen. Hörte sich für 3,99€ gut an, daher probiere ich es mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (22. Juni 2017)

Geil!!!

Jetzt aber:  VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE ORGANISATION!!!


----------



## BrotherMo (22. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Meins ist zu groß... Aber Glückwunsch, dass das so gut läuft.



Wie zu groß??


----------



## Deville (22. Juni 2017)

Der Postler war da und hat ein Schmuckstück für meine Todesfee dabeigehabt 




Befestigt hab ichs mit 3M Klebeband (VHB 4611F), dass ich noch rumliegen hatte.
Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Organisation


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Wie zu groß??



Na, auf meinem 16er Spitfire ist das Originaldecal größer als das Headbadge.


----------



## saufraz (22. Juni 2017)

Hier ist das Badge auch angekommen! Fettes Merci an die beiden Organisatoren!


----------



## BrotherMo (22. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Na, auf meinem 16er Spitfire ist das Originaldecal größer als das Headbadge.


Achse.... dachte das Badge ist zu groß....
Bei mir ist das Originale auch größer aber zum Glück schwarz auf schwarz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
auch bei mir ist heute was angekommen.
Wer erkennt aber den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Badges?


 
Na fällt es euch schon auf?


----------



## Kharma (22. Juni 2017)

Manche sind mit etwas mehr Klarlack und manche eher nicht... Unikate halt


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2017)

Mit nem gopro Pad verklebt...


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. Juni 2017)




----------



## Kharma (23. Juni 2017)

Das passt ja suuuper


----------



## ar_jay (23. Juni 2017)

meine sind auch seit Gestern da 

zum foten komm ich momentan leider nicht, wird aber nachgeholt

vielen Dank an Euch und speziell an Igor


----------



## Dakeyras (23. Juni 2017)

Freu mich schon auf meins  

An dieser Stelle auch von meiner Seite ein fettes Dankeschön an die Organisatoren. [emoji106]


----------



## Jussi (23. Juni 2017)

Mein kam auch, fettes  für alles!
Sieht super aus. Werd es gleich mal anhalten...


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2017)

Ich freue mich auch voll auf meine Badges. Bin gespannt wie das am Bike aussieht. Je nach dem lackiere ich das Badge für's Spitfire um. Aber erstmal sehen wie es mir so gefällt ...


----------



## Kharma (23. Juni 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Je nach dem lackiere ich das Badge für's Spitfire um


Habe ich auch schon überlegt. So wie das ursprünglich gepostete:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht gefällt's mir ja auch so. Mal sehen. Erstmal werde ich es so wie es ist direkt dranbappen. Das kann man ja jederzeit schnell ändern wenn man möchte. Ist meins zwischenzeitlich auch auf Reisen?


----------



## Kharma (23. Juni 2017)

Gleich noch an dem besagten Tag ist es rausgegangen.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2017)

Dann kommt's ja vielleicht schon heute


----------



## Kharma (23. Juni 2017)

Das will ich doch hoffen!!!


----------



## f00f (23. Juni 2017)

Kudos an @21XC12 und @Kharma für alles


----------



## Kharma (23. Juni 2017)

*Hofknicks*


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2017)

@f00f Am Raw-Rahmen sieht's mega aus. Jetzt noch die roten Decals gegen dunkelgraue tauschen und dann hast du ein megageiles Unikat.

Klick


----------



## f00f (23. Juni 2017)

Danke 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur noch Dinge kaufen, die einen schneller oder besser fahren lassen, jaja  An Decals in anderen Farben hab ich aber auch schon mal gedacht. Thx für den Link, werde evtl mal anfragen, ob die welche für MY 2017 machen können. 

Jetzt geht's aber gleich das erste mal dem Badge die Wälder und Berge zeigen!


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. Juni 2017)

...es lässt dich doch besser fahren: Bergauf hast Du beim klettern etwas mehr Gewicht auf der Vorderachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2017)

Das Badge sieht nicht nur schön aus. Es unterstützt den Biker in jeder Lebenslage. Bergab generiert es Mördergrip am Vorderrad, bergauf bleibt das Vorderrad stets am Boden, in der Luft tariert es das Rad perfekt aus. An der Eisdiele imponiert es den hübschen Mädels. Weniger hübsche und Langfinger schreckt es massivst ab und ....


----------



## --HANK-- (23. Juni 2017)

Hammer  Vielen Dank euch beiden! Sehr coole aktion!


----------



## svenson69 (23. Juni 2017)

Postbote war auch bei mir

Auf das schwarze passt es wunderbar,nur beim grauen Rune mit den gelben Decals muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.Da passt der gelbe Schatten nicht so ganz.



 

Ich glaub ich lass es mir vergolden
Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## DAKAY (23. Juni 2017)

He @Kharma bei mir kam leider nur 1 von 2 Badges an, hat mein 2. evtl @Dakeyras?
Ansonsten, Danke für eure Mühe.


----------



## Kharma (23. Juni 2017)

Verdammt!!!
Möglich wäre es schon. : /
Eilt es sehr oder warten wir das WE ab?
Dann sende ich dir das zweite natrülich nach.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2017)

@svenson69 Schick es zu Fox die sollen es mit Kashima Coat veredeln. Das wäre übel. Evtl findet sich ja was aus der Dose? Kupfer könnte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (23. Juni 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> He @Kharma bei mir kam leider nur 1 von 2 Badges an, hat mein 2. evtl @dakayras?
> Ansonsten, Danke für eure Mühe.


Bei mir sollten ja auch 2 im Päckchen sein. Falls es 3 sind melde ich mich. 
Mal schauen ob das Päckchen heute zuhause wartet.


----------



## DAKAY (23. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Verdammt!!!
> Möglich wäre es schon. : /
> Eilt es sehr oder warten wir das WE ab?
> Dann sende ich dir das zweite natrülich nach.



Bitte kein Stress. Eines hab ich ja


----------



## Masberg (23. Juni 2017)

Ausnahmsweise gestehe ich mal, dass es besser zu schwarz oder raw passt

Trotzdem. Das Leben ist bunt und auch mit neonhelb als Hintergrund siehts genial aus und ich habe Spaß

Danke nochmal für Orga und kümmern an @Kharma und @21XC12


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juni 2017)

@Kharma Es war mir eine Ehre!!! *DANKESCHÖN!!!!*


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Juni 2017)

@Kharma 

Meine sind heute auch gekommen, obwohl ich Idiot meine Adresse bei Versender und deine bei Empfänger eingetragen hatte. 

Sieht richtig klasse aus und ist deckungsgleich mit dem Spitty-Decal.


----------



## Osti (24. Juni 2017)

der Zentralrat der Banshee-Badge-Besitzer ist höchst zufrieden!


----------



## DAKAY (24. Juni 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @Kharma
> 
> Meine sind heute auch gekommen, obwohl ich Idiot meine Adresse bei Versender und deine bei Empfänger eingetragen hatte.
> 
> Sieht richtig klasse aus und ist deckungsgleich mit dem Spitty-Decal.



Nix zuviel im Packet?


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Juni 2017)

Nein, es waren nur die 2 bestellten drin


----------



## Dakeyras (24. Juni 2017)

BÄM!


----------



## BrotherMo (24. Juni 2017)

Mal ne Frage zur Klebung...
Wie groß habt ihr das Klebeband gewählt?
3M oder Tesa Teppich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (24. Juni 2017)

Hatte noch 3M Montageband. 
Gab's im norma mal im Angebot


----------



## feliks (24. Juni 2017)

Hab Powerstrips extra Stark genommen. Trotz Mad East Gerappel noch dran[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MK_79 (24. Juni 2017)

Meine sind auch da. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.
War eine schöne Sache.


----------



## Kharma (25. Juni 2017)

Ahoi.
Okay. Dann geht das eine, da eh übrig war an dich, @DAKAY 
Hast du meine Email-Adresse noch?
Dann schick mir mal bitte deine Adress-Daten, damit das Morgen, spätestens Dienstag raus geht.

@21XC12 
Wat solll ich sagen? Du hast mri super geholfen und manchmal meine Hirnfunktionen wieder gerichtet.
Wir kennen uns nicht aber mit dir würde ich solche Aktionen immer wieder machen.
(Um die T-Shirts kümmert sich trotzdem jemand anders^^)
Also ja, mit dir war es ein Fest 

Ich finde es immer noch klasse, dass das wirklich alles so reibungslos funktioniert hat.
(OKay, außer mit dir @DAKAY : /  )


----------



## DAKAY (25. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer noch klasse, dass das wirklich alles so reibungslos funktioniert hat.
> (OKay, außer mit dir
> 
> @DAKAY : / )



Absolut kein Ding, vielen Dank Jungs für die coole Action.

@Kharma Ich schicke dir meine Adresse mal per PM, ist gerade einfacher.
Falls du lieber ne Email hättest könnt ich dir die Morgen schicken.


----------



## Kharma (26. Juni 2017)

Alles gut


----------



## Kharma (30. Juni 2017)

Ist ruhig geworden hier...

Alle zufrieden? Alle bekommen, was sie wollten?


----------



## Erbse73 (30. Juni 2017)

Zufriedenheit und noch am Grübeln wie ich das Teil anbringe....
Original Badge ist bei mir ja unter Lack...Zeig hier spaeter mal ein Bild wie ich es anbringen würde...


----------



## Kharma (30. Juni 2017)

Ohja, mach mal bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juni 2017)

Kurze Story, ich fahre ja ein altes Banshee Pyre. Dort war kein "Badge" angebracht,sondern ein Teufel lackiert. Unser neues Badge ist jedoch zu klein,sodass immer etwas des Teufels herausschaute. Also alles angeschliffen, abgeklebt und Steuerrohr neu lackiert. Badge hab ich mit M3 doppelseitigen Klebeband angebracht. Bei der Gelegenheit gleich alles am Rad zerlegt und neu gelagert, geserviced, läuft wieder hervorragend.


----------



## Kharma (30. Juni 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit gleich alles am Rad zerlegt und neu gelagert, geserviced, läuft wieder hervorragend.



Wofür so ein Badge alles gut sein kann.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Juni 2017)

Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen. Hab viel um die Ohren. Wenn meins dran ist gibt's natürlich auch Fotos.


----------



## Funghi (30. Juni 2017)

Meld ich mich auch ma  sieht super aus dit Teil, vielen Dank nomma!!11 Jetzt steht nur die Frage, wie die Aufkleber wegbekommen  Hat event einer nen neonorangen Rahmen mit türkisem Schriftzug? Denke so türkise Schattierung sieht nich so pralle aus


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Juni 2017)

Hat schon jemand seines am neon-orangenen 2015er montiert ? 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (30. Juni 2017)

Klebeband doppelseitig hiel bei mir am Raw-Rahmen nicht. Hab es dann schlicht mit Epoxydharz und Härter draufgeklebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (30. Juni 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand seines am neon-orangenen 2015er montiert ?



Nur angehalten, danach am schwarzen von meiner Freundin ratet mal wo es besser aussieht...


----------



## Kharma (30. Juni 2017)

An deiner Feundin?


----------



## ar_jay (1. Juli 2017)

so hier mal meine Pferdchen


----------



## Jussi (1. Juli 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> An deiner Feundin?



Ja genau  am kleinen schwarzen meiner Freundin...


----------



## Kharma (1. Juli 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja genau  am kleinen schwarzen meiner Freundin...



Äh... Bilder?


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Juli 2017)

das mit dem einfach überkleben geht nicht....


 dann werde ich wohl mit schwarzer Folie das Original verdecken und dann das Badge draufpappen.


----------



## DAKAY (2. Juli 2017)

Bei mir ist jetzt auch alles da. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## JDEM (2. Juli 2017)




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Juli 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> das mit dem einfach überkleben geht nicht....
> Anhang anzeigen 620703 dann werde ich wohl mit schwarzer Folie das Original verdecken und dann das Badge draufpappen.
> Anhang anzeigen 620704


Warum holst du keine Folie in dem Mint?


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Juli 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Warum holst du keine Folie in dem Mint?


irgendwie finde ich da keine Verkaufsadresse die den Farbton im Programm hat...vielleicht muss ich mir da was anderes einfallen lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (3. Juli 2017)

Das mit der Folie ist ne Idee. Gibts bei den 2015ern neon-orangenen Rahmen nen Farbcode?


----------



## BrotherMo (3. Juli 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> das mit dem einfach überkleben geht nicht....
> Anhang anzeigen 620703 dann werde ich wohl mit schwarzer Folie das Original verdecken und dann das Badge draufpappen.
> Anhang anzeigen 620704



den oberen teil des alten Decals mit schwarzer folie auskleben und dann das Badge drauf... müsste dann doch wie eine Schattierung aussehen. (Glaub das tät mir gefallen....)


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Juli 2017)

Oder ich lasse mir einen Folien-Aufkleber machen...


----------



## Kharma (3. Juli 2017)

Wo denn?


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Juli 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Oder ich lasse mir einen Folien-Aufkleber machen...
> Anhang anzeigen 620962


Das is geil! An sowas hätte ich auch Interesse. Außen glossy und innen matte black. 

@schneidwerk Bist du noch aktiv was Decals betrifft? Was kostet so ein kreisrunder Aufkleber für auf's Steuerrohr?


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Juli 2017)

Hier noch mal mit den Abmessungen:



Wenn ein Druck auf FOlie geht dann ware ich dabei.
Vielleicht geht ja ein gesamter Druckauftrag mit den verschiedenen Phantom Farben auf ein grosses Layout...
Und die könnte man dann aufteilen und versenden?


----------



## Kharma (4. Juli 2017)

ich muss mal kurz (un)seriös werden.
Bevor ich mich mit meiner Freundin bei der MTB-Trilogy wieder kaputt fahre, wollte ich noch mein Versprechen einlösen:

BadBansheeCompany says: Yo!


 


 
Und jetzt such ich mir ein anderes Forum.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Juli 2017)

.... du Freak!!!


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Juli 2017)

Jetzt noch ein Banshee Tattoo aufm Rücken dann passt es....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (4. Juli 2017)

Eins nach dem Anderen...


----------



## f00f (4. Juli 2017)

LOL, wo ist der Mehrfach-Gewinner-Button?


----------



## Bener (4. Juli 2017)

f00f schrieb:


> LOL, wo ist der Mehrfach-Gewinner-Button?


Ich habe einen für Dich gegeben. 

Macht 13€, Qualitäts-Gewinner von Bener gips nicht umsonst!


----------



## ar_jay (4. Juli 2017)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal mit den Abmessungen:
> 
> Wenn ein Druck auf FOlie geht dann ware ich dabei.
> Vielleicht geht ja ein gesamter Druckauftrag mit den verschiedenen Phantom Farben auf ein grosses Layout...
> Und die könnte man dann aufteilen und versenden?



ich finde die Variante noch am elegantesten, nur mit Folie (wenn der Pantone-Code dann auch wirklich zu 100% trifft) überkleben siehts trotzdem irgendwie naja aus. Aber mit dem Kreis direkt in ner anderen Farbe fänd ich viel besser. Anstatt dem Kreis könnte ich mir auch die Fläche in Form eines Wappens vorstellen


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Juli 2017)

ar_jay schrieb:


> ich finde die Variante noch am elegantesten, nur mit Folie (wenn der Pantone-Code dann auch wirklich zu 100% trifft) überkleben siehts trotzdem irgendwie naja aus. Aber mit dem Kreis direkt in ner anderen Farbe fänd ich viel besser. Anstatt dem Kreis könnte ich mir auch die Fläche in Form eines Wappens vorstellen



Oder ein Sternenumriss...in Gold als Unterfolie...


----------



## dani08051991 (15. August 2017)

Hallo, hat vieleicht noch jemand eines über? Würde meinem Schätzchen denk ich gut stehn 
Lack muss nicht perfekt sein, würde es vermutlich schwarz lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (15. August 2017)

dani08051991 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat vieleicht noch jemand eines über? Würde meinem Schätzchen denk ich gut stehn
> Lack muss nicht perfekt sein, würde es vermutlich schwarz lackieren.Anhang anzeigen 633761



Moin..
ich hätte tatsächlich noch eines über, natürlich zum Selbstkostenpreis zzgl. Versand  
Abwicklung dann bitte -> PN


----------



## Brookes (31. Oktober 2017)

Dann schliess ich mich auch mal an. Wenn noch jemand ein Head Badge über hat, bitte PN. Danke!


----------



## Osti (24. Dezember 2017)

Heute gibts Geschenke 

habe noch ein Headbadge übrig, was ich zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Versand abgeben würde.


----------



## Los-Dellos (24. Dezember 2017)

Osti schrieb:


> Heute gibts Geschenke
> 
> habe noch ein Headbadge übrig, was ich zum Selbstkostenpreis plus Versand abgeben würde.



Würde ich nehmen!!!


----------



## Osti (24. Dezember 2017)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Würde ich nehmen!!!



Geht hiermit an dich!


----------



## Los-Dellos (25. Dezember 2017)

Osti schrieb:


> Geht hiermit an dich!



Vielen Dank


----------



## Los-Dellos (29. Dezember 2017)

Der Headbadge ist angekommen. Nochmals vielen Dank Osti.


----------



## s0nic (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich würd mich mal auf die Warteliste setzten für den Fall das nochmal einer auftaucht, oÄ  ... würde mich sehr freuen mein Rune (raw) um dieses Detail zu verschönern ...

Guten Rutsch allerseits!


----------



## md82 (12. Januar 2018)

Dito

Ich möchte auch gerne eins haben, wenn noch jemand eins abzugeben hat.

Steht meinem Spitty mit Sicherheit ganz gut!


----------



## Kharma (12. Januar 2018)

Wenn das so weiter geht kann man ja fast über eine zweite Rutsche nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md82 (17. Januar 2018)

Wo lagen die denn Preislich so? Hab zwar einige Seiten durch geblättert, aber den endgültigen Preis nicht gesehen.

Habe immer noch starkes Interesse an einem Badge. 

Ab wie viel Stück würde denn eine Sammelbestellung aufgegeben?

Edit: Grade im Startpost den Preis entdeckt. Blind muss man  sein... Würde aber eh gerne zwei nehmen.


----------



## feliks (17. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte noch nen Badge über, da hängt aber nen ganzer Prime-Rahmen dran[emoji4] ist dann halt biss teurer. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## md82 (17. Januar 2018)

Im Bikemarkt ist auch noch eins über. Leider müsste der Rune Rahmen dafür gekauft werden [emoji39]

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. Januar 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt ist auch noch eins über. Leider müsste der Rune Rahmen dafür gekauft werden [emoji39]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


Bei mir das Gleiche 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## md82 (18. Januar 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Bei mir das Gleiche
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Genau bei dir hatte ich ja angefragt [emoji39] aber du möchtest ja nicht [emoji53]

Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


----------



## md82 (18. Januar 2018)

Internet hat wohl auch Windböen [emoji849]
Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. Januar 2018)

md82 schrieb:


> Genau bei dir hatte ich ja angefragt [emoji39] aber du möchtest ja nicht [emoji53]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5s mit Tapatalk


Stimmt, da war was 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## md82 (18. Januar 2018)

Falls du dich doch Um entscheiden solltest, dann melde dich einfach bei mir[emoji39][emoji869]

Edit: Ein fettes Danke geht an Masberg, der mir seines verkauft hat. [emoji106][emoji869] Passt beim Spitfire 2018 1:1 auf das Logo!


----------



## maniac66 (30. Mai 2018)

Ich versuche mein Glück noch einmal Wenn noch jemand ein Badge anzugeben hat, bitte melden! 
Preislich werden wir uns dann sicher einig ✌

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (30. Mai 2018)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mein Glück noch einmal Wenn noch jemand ein Badge anzugeben hat, bitte melden!
> Preislich werden wir uns dann sicher einig ✌
> 
> Ride on!


ich hätt eins, komm allerdings aus Österreich. Schreib mir bei Interesse eine PN.


----------



## DAKAY (30. Mai 2018)

maniac66 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mein Glück noch einmal Wenn noch jemand ein Badge anzugeben hat, bitte melden!
> Preislich werden wir uns dann sicher einig ✌
> 
> Ride on!


Hab nen Kumpel der hat sein Rune verkauft, meines Wissens ohne Badge, kann ihn am WE mal fragen ob er es verkaufen möchte.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Mai 2018)

Also ich würde auch eins nehmen


----------



## PatSiebi (13. November 2018)

Hab auch großes Interesse, noch jemand eins über?


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (14. November 2018)

Ich würde mich auch für eins interessieren! Also wenn noch jemand eins über hat bitte melden! Danke


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. November 2018)

Ich hab noch eines übrig, für 10 € + Versand eurer Wahl gebe ich es ab.

--> PN, wer zuerst kommt usw. 

Edith: Ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatSiebi (14. November 2018)

PN


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. November 2018)

PatSiebi schrieb:


> PN



Sorry, @Parkpre_Racing war ein paar Minuten schneller.


----------



## PatSiebi (14. November 2018)

Schade, kein Problem. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (14. November 2018)

Sorry und danke!  Falls es optisch nicht an mein schwarzes Phantom passen sollte, melde ich mich hier nochmal und gebe es gerne in gute Hände weiter.


----------



## ONE78 (15. November 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch eins nehmen


Ich suche auch immer noch...


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (21. November 2018)

Moin! Also das Headbadge passt perfekt, kann es daher leider nicht an jemand weiteren Bedürftigen abgeben, sorry  Vielen Dank nochmal an @FastFabi93 für die schnelle und einfache Abwicklung!


----------



## BrotherMo (22. November 2018)

Ich hätte eventuell noch eins...., Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat fang ich an im Keller zu suchen.

25,00€ plus Versand....















Spaß... 10er + Versand lt. Wahl


----------



## f00f (1. Februar 2019)

Edit: ist weg.






Einmalige Gelegenheit, lasst sie euch nicht entgehen   Ein Testbericht dazu sagt:



21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Badge sieht nicht nur schön aus. Es unterstützt den Biker in jeder Lebenslage. Bergab generiert es Mördergrip am Vorderrad, bergauf bleibt das Vorderrad stets am Boden, in der Luft tariert es das Rad perfekt aus. An der Eisdiele imponiert es den hübschen Mädels. Weniger hübsche und Langfinger schreckt es massivst ab und ....


----------



## Kharma (1. Februar 2019)

f00f schrieb:


> Ein Testbericht dazu sagt:


----------



## ONE78 (1. Februar 2019)

Bin versorgt, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppkell (27. Februar 2019)

Hat noch jemand eins über? Interesse meinerseits wäre vorhanden!


----------



## Luftzeit (13. Oktober 2019)

skell1987 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eins über? Interesse meinerseits wäre vorhanden!


Ich würde ebenfalls eins nehmen


----------



## Nd-60 (13. Oktober 2019)

Luftzeit schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls eins nehmen





skell1987 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eins über? Interesse meinerseits wäre vorhanden!











						Product Page | bansheebikes
					






					www.bansheebikes.net


----------



## Kharma (14. Oktober 2019)

Nicht so schick wie unseres, aber.... Endlich


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Oktober 2019)

Kharma schrieb:


> Nicht so schick wie unseres, aber.... Endlich


besser als nichts


----------



## Asrael (14. März 2020)

Moin, uralter Thread, aber hat noch jemand ein Headbadge den er loswerden will?


----------



## Nd-60 (6. April 2020)

Asrael schrieb:


> Moin, uralter Thread, aber hat noch jemand ein Headbadge den er loswerden will?


Schau mal bei banshee bikes net vorbei. Die aktuelle badge kann man dort kaufen.


----------



## Felger (7. April 2020)

Asrael schrieb:


> Moin, uralter Thread, aber hat noch jemand ein Headbadge den er loswerden will?


hätte ggf noch eins


----------



## Affekopp (16. April 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogi82 (15. Januar 2021)

Ein freundliches Hallo, ich bin aktuell noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen Badge. Falls jemand eines hat würde ich mich über eine private Nachricht freuen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Erbse73 (10. Februar 2021)

Zur Information....wer noch eins benötigt kann Geoff wohl kontaktieren




kC-R


----------

